# NOVEMBER IUI's...New Cycle, New Hope!



## kleinfor3

Hi all,
I just wanted to start a fresh IUI thread so we can start a new cycle of hope :) I will be hanging out here for a while lol.

I will kick it off with my cycle update.
3 follicles measuring 15mm-20mm all in left ovary. 
IUI was post wash 43 million on October 30th.\
In 2ww will beta on Thursday Nov 10th! 
Can't symptom spot cause I'm on Progesterone :(
Staying on the board so I don't loose my mind!!! :haha:


----------



## Springy

kleinfor3 said:


> Hi all,
> I just wanted to start a fresh IUI thread so we can start a new cycle of hope :) I will be hanging out here for a while lol.
> 
> I will kick it off with my cycle update.
> 3 follicles measuring 15mm-20mm all in left ovary.
> IUI was post wash 43 million on October 30th.\
> In 2ww will beta on Thursday Nov 10th!
> Can't symptom spot cause I'm on Progesterone :(
> Staying on the board so I don't loose my mind!!! :haha:

Hi Klein - there are several of us in the IVF/IUI Aug/Sep/Oct/Nov thread so you may want to pop over there for more support!

I'll be having IUI probably in the next few days. Had my CD scan today, 4 follicles 2 on the right and 2 on the left all between 1.1 and 1.3cm. This is my 4th and final IUI before moving onto IVF. I'm unexplained and there is nothing wrong with me / my husband so we're hoping that 4th time is a charm for us ;)


----------



## kleinfor3

Springy, thanks for letting me dnow. Sounds like a good cycle for you! Goodluck to you for your IUI & Hope for a BFP!!!


----------



## waiting2be

Hi can i join?

Had my 1st IUI 10/24
I tested sat night 12dpiui BFN
Tested this morning like i was told by my FS (14dpiui) BFN
AF is also due today and i'm have been getting cramps so i know its on its way

I was really crushed IUI #1 didnt work but now i'm just ready for AF to come so we can get moving on IUI #2 in late NOV

My FS closes before x-mas and doesnt re open until after the new year so i really need IUI #2 to work for us this time or we will have to wait until next year! :(


----------



## waiting2be

I was looking back at the IUI from last month Oct and I dont think any of us got a BFP :(
Hope this month brings us better luck :)


----------



## Springy

My IUI will be tomorrow and Wednesday as I had my trigger shot today! I have 2 mature follicles and one that I am HOPING will be mature by the time it releases!!!!


----------



## hockey24

Yeah, I'm glad you started this thread klein!!

Add me to the list!

I had my CD 8 scan today:
1 13" follicle on the right
3 10" follicles on the left

I rarely ever have much activity on the left side so I'm hoping there is a good quality egg just waiting to be released. And if my small fibroid is causing any implantation issues - maybe a fertilized egg coming from the other side will make it implant somewhere else!

I go back on Thursday for the next update. 

Waitingtobe - :hugs: I saw your post on another thread. I know how hard it is when you feel like your disappointing others with the BFN. Such an emotional journey! I think a BFP would be a fantastic Christmas present!

Springy - good luck tomorrow! Hope all three of those follies release for a BFP!!!


----------



## Sponge12

Hi Ladies,

waiting2be sorry to hear af came :hugs::hugs::hugs:
Very upsetting...I have kinda picked myself up from dispair.

I'm on day 6 today, due to have a scan on Sunday, day 12. Best of luck ladies with your IUI in the next coming days, fingures & toes crossed xxx


----------



## kleinfor3

Springy said:


> My IUI will be tomorrow and Wednesday as I had my trigger shot today! I have 2 mature follicles and one that I am HOPING will be mature by the time it releases!!!!

Your doing 2? If so and you don't mind explaining. How much of a difference and what is the thinking behind that. It hasn't been offered to me. Hoping that last little follie matures so you'll have great chances with the 3!!! Keep us posted!


----------



## kleinfor3

Glad to have you Hockey. Goodluck with your Thursday scan! Are you on any meds this cycle?

Sponge...any changes this cycle in your protocol? Lol I could use some excitement...I'm desperate :)


----------



## hockey24

I'm on 300iu/ml Follistim that I started on CD3 and will most likely take through Wednesday. Trigger Thursday night and IUI on Saturday morning. 

I wish my doctor offered 2 IUI days but they do not and my insurance will not cover the additional expense.


----------



## Springy

kleinfor3 said:


> Springy said:
> 
> 
> My IUI will be tomorrow and Wednesday as I had my trigger shot today! I have 2 mature follicles and one that I am HOPING will be mature by the time it releases!!!!
> 
> Your doing 2? If so and you don't mind explaining. How much of a difference and what is the thinking behind that. It hasn't been offered to me. Hoping that last little follie matures so you'll have great chances with the 3!!! Keep us posted!Click to expand...

My clinic standard practice is to do back to back. From everything I have read it doesn't really increase your chances but I figure it can't hurt to have the extra sperm in there in case the egg releases late!



hockey24 said:


> I'm on 300iu/ml Follistim that I started on CD3 and will most likely take through Wednesday. Trigger Thursday night and IUI on Saturday morning.
> 
> I wish my doctor offered 2 IUI days but they do not and my insurance will not cover the additional expense.

Hockey - pretty much everything fertility related is out of pocket for me. I don't pay for blood or scans as that is covered by OHIP (the government health plan in the province I live in). My drugs are covered by my private work plan but the actual procedures are not covered at all. So my sperm washing for my husband is $200 per wash so $400 total for my IUI cycle plus drugs. As I said above, I don't think that there is really any benefit to a back to back but its standard protocol at my clinic so I just go with it .... 

How are you finding the Follistim? I was on Gonal F from CD 3 to CD 12 and I am SO incredibly bloated and uncomfortable in my abdomen region .... its worth it if I get a BFP but feeling this gross for another BFN will be frustrating !!!


----------



## kleinfor3

Springy--I am also on the follistim first time this cycle. Mine is a split cycle with Femera starting on day 3-7 and Follistim starting on day 7 til trigger. NO SIDE EFFECTS. I could tell my temper was getting shorter and shorter day by day but nothing compared to the clomid...(clomid makes me :devil:) no bloating like the clomid either.


----------



## Springy

kleinfor3 said:


> Springy--I am also on the follistim first time this cycle. Mine is a split cycle with Femera starting on day 3-7 and Follistim starting on day 7 til trigger. NO SIDE EFFECTS. I could tell my temper was getting shorter and shorter day by day but nothing compared to the clomid...(clomid makes me :devil:) no bloating like the clomid either.

You are so lucky to have no symptoms! I was so so do bloated in September which I blamed on the fact that I had so many follicles, however I feel just as bad and look just as bloated this month and I only have a few follicles. 

The bloating and discomfort literally starts under my diapraghm and goes all the way down to my pubic bone. I also have headaches on the Gonal F and I am way way more emotional than normal!!!

Clomid I only had a few hot flashes .... Should have been my clue that it wasnt going to give me any really good results.

When will you test???


----------



## kleinfor3

Springy said:


> kleinfor3 said:
> 
> 
> Springy--I am also on the follistim first time this cycle. Mine is a split cycle with Femera starting on day 3-7 and Follistim starting on day 7 til trigger. NO SIDE EFFECTS. I could tell my temper was getting shorter and shorter day by day but nothing compared to the clomid...(clomid makes me :devil:) no bloating like the clomid either.
> 
> You are so lucky to have no symptoms! I was so so do bloated in September which I blamed on the fact that I had so many follicles, however I feel just as bad and look just as bloated this month and I only have a few follicles.
> 
> The bloating and discomfort literally starts under my diapraghm and goes all the way down to my pubic bone. I also have headaches on the Gonal F and I am way way more emotional than normal!!!
> 
> Clomid I only had a few hot flashes .... Should have been my clue that it wasnt going to give me any really good results.
> 
> When will you test???Click to expand...

How many did you have in Sept? Bloating sounds really painful!
I have my beta on Thursday. 
Since I'm on the progesterone I can't really symptom spot. It has my face looking like a pepperonie pizza, with XTRA pepperonies and my boobs are a bit sore. Who knows what to expect?!? I will take a HPT on Wed @ 10dp iui. 
Some minutes I am glad I can't read too much into symptoms, i think i am preggo each cycle lol.
Then others it makes me mad I can't symptom spot. 
I need a chill pill til Thursday. :coffee: 
Tomorrow I am going to check the kids out of school for their dentist appointments and do some shopping with them so that will pass the time a bit :thumbup:
My kids were asking today when I would know if I was pregnant this time...they are nosey little things. I don't tell them anything they just pick up on things I guess. 
Who knows I may cave and test only to see the BFN tomorrow :dohh:


----------



## hockey24

The follistim makes me very bloated - even more so this 2nd month. I do my shots on my belly so there is a nice swollen ring around my front. I agree - if it gets the BFP, its worth it but scared that I'm just going to keep getting bigger around the middle every month that we try IUI's and then IVF, etc. Yikes!!

That sucks you have to pay for your procedures but at least the drugs are covered. Those can be crazy expensive! So if your plan is to move to IVF next (hopefully not needed) - I'm assuming that is out of pocket as well? Yikes!! Its crazy how expensive infertility is. I just don't understand why its not covered under standard health care plans. Ridiculous!!


----------



## Rona

kleinfor3 said:


> Hi all,
> I just wanted to start a fresh IUI thread so we can start a new cycle of hope :) I will be hanging out here for a while lol.
> 
> I will kick it off with my cycle update.
> 3 follicles measuring 15mm-20mm all in left ovary.
> IUI was post wash 43 million on October 30th.\
> In 2ww will beta on Thursday Nov 10th!
> Can't symptom spot cause I'm on Progesterone :(
> Staying on the board so I don't loose my mind!!! :haha:

Hi Klein,

I am in the 2WW also :). Had my 3rd IUI on the 6 November. Anyway, can I ask question about your IUI with injection? How much you pay for the injection? Thanks.


----------



## Springy

hockey24 said:


> The follistim makes me very bloated - even more so this 2nd month. I do my shots on my belly so there is a nice swollen ring around my front. I agree - if it gets the BFP, its worth it but scared that I'm just going to keep getting bigger around the middle every month that we try IUI's and then IVF, etc. Yikes!!
> 
> That sucks you have to pay for your procedures but at least the drugs are covered. Those can be crazy expensive! So if your plan is to move to IVF next (hopefully not needed) - I'm assuming that is out of pocket as well? Yikes!! Its crazy how expensive infertility is. I just don't understand why its not covered under standard health care plans. Ridiculous!!

SO glad to hear I'm not the only one who gets the bloating! It is a bit better today but it is always better in the morning and gets worse as the day goes on and I eat / drink. Hoping that today is my last day of bloating!

Off for my IUI now .... wish me luck ladies!!! Praying this is the last one I have to go through!!!

And yes ... IVF is all out of pocket too! It will cost us around $8500 for the procedure and then the drugs which will be covered by my insurance. Total gets to be about 13 or 14K in Canada!!! Its crazy that it isn't covered. We don't tell people who have cancer we won't treat their medical condition but because mine is infertility somehow it is ok not to treat it .... grrr!!!


----------



## waiting2be

So AF came this morning and already called the FS to make my 11thor12th day scan just wiating on a call back from them

I should get my scan on the 18th and then my IUI either 21st or 22nd 

Hope Round 2 does it for us :)


----------



## hockey24

Good luck Springy!! I always call IUI day, Limo Ride day - when my DH's :spermy: get delivered limo style - right to the door! 

Let's see some :bfp:'s this month!!

:dust::dust::dust:


----------



## Springy

hockey24 said:


> Good luck Springy!! I always call IUI day, Limo Ride day - when my DH's :spermy: get delivered limo style - right to the door!
> 
> Let's see some :bfp:'s this month!!
> 
> :dust::dust::dust:

I LOVE IT!!!! LIMO day. I'm going to tell DH that when he gets home from work tonight. Travelling in first class to meet my egg!!!!



waiting2be said:


> So AF came this morning and already called the FS to make my 11thor12th day scan just wiating on a call back from them
> 
> I should get my scan on the 18th and then my IUI either 21st or 22nd
> 
> Hope Round 2 does it for us :)

Praying its a BFP for all of us this month! Do you not do a baseline CD 3 ultrasound?


----------



## waiting2be

No 3 day scan for me :( what is that scan for?

I only get a 11th day scan and then I'm told what day to give myself the trigger shot and go back for my IUI


----------



## kleinfor3

Waiting--they told me it checks to make sure hormone levels are back down and checks to make sure all o the follies released and that there are no cysts or lining issues that need to be addressed. I think that's all they check for.


----------



## kleinfor3

Hi Rona.
Goodluck with your 2ww!!! My IUI is about 400.00 for the total. Not including the drugs. The wash is about 200 and the procedure itself is another 200.00. HTH!


----------



## Springy

waiting2be said:


> No 3 day scan for me :( what is that scan for?
> 
> I only get a 11th day scan and then I'm told what day to give myself the trigger shot and go back for my IUI

It is to check for baseline hormones and to ensure there are no cysts. Normally you won't be given any fertility medication without ensuring there are no cysts. Also its interesting that they just tell you based on one scan when to trigger. I had scans done starting on CD10 when I was using oral drugs up until they thought the follicle was large enough and then they told me to trigger. The day varied with each cycle so its interesting to me that they can tell you from one scan on CD11 when to trigger for that cycle.

Have you asked about additional scans?


----------



## kleinfor3

Talk me out of testing!!! Please I am begging you! I want to test so bad. I'm 9dpo and iui. 11 days past trigger. I am a POAS addict. I would normally test out of trigger but I didn't this time. Feeling a strong urge to test!


----------



## hockey24

Klein - you know its too early to test! Your just begging to get a BFN that way and disappointment!! The TWW is such a crazy emotional ride - don't drive yourself even more crazy by the highs and lows of testing early!

When I test early, I get all depressed when I get the BFN and then talk myself out of that because I know its too early so then I build the hopes back up again until I test again. It's enough to drive you crazy!! :wacko:

So don't do it - just keep the steady hope you have right now and wait until the day where a positive is more likely. :winkwink:


----------



## waiting2be

Springy said:


> waiting2be said:
> 
> 
> No 3 day scan for me :( what is that scan for?
> 
> I only get a 11th day scan and then I'm told what day to give myself the trigger shot and go back for my IUI
> 
> It is to check for baseline hormones and to ensure there are no cysts. Normally you won't be given any fertility medication without ensuring there are no cysts. Also its interesting that they just tell you based on one scan when to trigger. I had scans done starting on CD10 when I was using oral drugs up until they thought the follicle was large enough and then they told me to trigger. The day varied with each cycle so its interesting to me that they can tell you from one scan on CD11 when to trigger for that cycle.
> 
> Have you asked about additional scans?Click to expand...

Last month was my 1st IUI and had my scan on day 11th (Thursday) found 3 follies left side 11cm right side 2 15cm each and then i was told to trigger Sat afternoon and come in 1st thing Monday for my iui.

Guess i will ask this next time why only one scan is done?


----------



## Springy

kleinfor3 said:


> Talk me out of testing!!! Please I am begging you! I want to test so bad. I'm 9dpo and iui. 11 days past trigger. I am a POAS addict. I would normally test out of trigger but I didn't this time. Feeling a strong urge to test!

I agree with hockey - DO NOT POAS!!!! Resist the urge. You know that at 9dpo its too soon and you will just get discouraged by the BFN. Just hang in there for a FEW more days and then test. You'll get a more accurate result if you wait a few days and save yourself a few days of agony and the emotional rollercoaster!!!


----------



## kleinfor3

Thank you Springy & Hockey. You were both awesome. I on the other hadn suck...I talked myself out of it for hours...then...well...:dohh: I lost it....so as usual I am just as confused as everyone else that couldn't wait to test.
Faint positive...I'm sure it's the trigger. Trying not to get hopes up. Will retest tomorrow morning at 10DPO and 12DP trigger. Will go for beta Thursday. 
I am so weak...what can I say :shrug:
Sorry ladies. I let us all down :(


----------



## Trishg21

Can I be added to the IUI list for this month? It's our first month trying IUI.

Clomid 100 mg CD 2-10
CD14 scan = 3 Follicles on right side (15, 12, 13) and 1 on left (12).
Planning on trigger shot around 11/10 or 11/11 and IUI 11/12 or 11/13.

I am starting estrogen tablets tomorrow to help thicken my lining and will be doing progesterone supplements post IUI.

Hoping for a positive month! :happydance:


----------



## kleinfor3

Trish...can I call you Trish?? Hi & welcome! Looks like a good cycle with 4 follies. I am hoping for a BFP first IUI try for you!!!


----------



## Springy

Trishg21 said:


> Can I be added to the IUI list for this month? It's our first month trying IUI.
> 
> Clomid 100 mg CD 2-10
> CD14 scan = 3 Follicles on right side (15, 12, 13) and 1 on left (12).
> Planning on trigger shot around 11/10 or 11/11 and IUI 11/12 or 11/13.
> 
> I am starting estrogen tablets tomorrow to help thicken my lining and will be doing progesterone supplements post IUI.
> 
> Hoping for a positive month! :happydance:

Welcome!! Your scans are looking great! Hoping we both get our BFPs :) We will be in the tww together!


----------



## Rona

Hi all,

This is my 3rd IUI.
100mg Clomid CD 5-9
Ultrasound on CD12 and trigger shot - 2 big follicles on each side, 23mm and 17mm
IUI CD14 (6 November 2011)
Sperm counts over 100 millions and excellent motility. Not sure why this time around hubby sperms counts very high from previous IUI which was 30 and 10 millions.

If this IUI failed I probably go for another round with injection or straight to IVF.

Good luck and baby dust to all.


----------



## VnRsBaby

*Ladies I'm preparing for my 1st IUI and would like to know how long should we abstain from sex prior to it?*


----------



## kleinfor3

VnRsBaby said:


> *Ladies I'm preparing for my 1st IUI and would like to know how long should we abstain from sex prior to?*

3 days is what my FS said. I think it varies a little based on the men's numbers. If your man has been checked out and is good then 2 days should be enough. HTH!


----------



## whiskey

Hi Ladies,

Hope you dont mind if I join  Im starting my first IUI this Friday  very excited but also very nervous!!! 
A bit about me  my DH and I have been trying for 16 months and not even a sniff of a BFP.
Were in the unexplained category and finally decided its time to get serious and go down the IUI route. This will be my first time with Gonal F injections  does anyone know if they have any side effects? Also,

Kleinfor3  I really dont blame you for testing  not sure if I could hold out!!!! Why is it that during the TWW every day slows down to a crawl???!!!

Hope all you other ladies are doing ok  Ive got a good feeling that this will be a luck thread. Fingers crossed!!!


----------



## knoxydd

Hi All! can I join in?? 

I had my 1st failed IUI in October. I am going today for my day 3 U/S to start IUI#2. For all of you ladies who have had more then 1 IUI - what are your Dr's saying about changing things up for you the 2nd time around? My RE said I responded well and he's not going to make changes to the meds. I just thought they would get a little more aggressive after each failed IUI. I'm taking follistim, letrizol and triggering again. He said I had about 2 and a half follies last time.. Not sure why he'd even include the 1/2 but I was hoping for at least 3 to up the odds. He did say that hemight wait a little longer before we trigger this time. I triggered when the follies were 12, 16, 21 and then did the IUI 36 hours later. I really hope it works this time! I really had high expectations the first time around which was a mistake :(

I want to wish everyone the best this cycle! Hoping you all have your BFP's right around Turkey Day!!


----------



## kleinfor3

Rona said:


> Hi all,
> 
> This is my 3rd IUI.
> 100mg Clomid CD 5-9
> Ultrasound on CD12 and trigger shot - 2 big follicles on each side, 23mm and 17mm
> IUI CD14 (6 November 2011)
> Sperm counts over 100 millions and excellent motility. Not sure why this time around hubby sperms counts very high from previous IUI which was 30 and 10 millions.
> 
> If this IUI failed I probably go for another round with injection or straight to IVF.
> 
> Good luck and baby dust to all.

Hi Rona, Looks like you had a great cycle...now the dreaded 2ww. I hate this part. That is a big difference in sperm count...maybe he brought out the back up troops to do the job :haha: Keep us posted and GOODLUCK!!!


----------



## kleinfor3

whiskey said:


> Hi Ladies,
> 
> Hope you dont mind if I join  Im starting my first IUI this Friday  very excited but also very nervous!!!
> A bit about me  my DH and I have been trying for 16 months and not even a sniff of a BFP.
> Were in the unexplained category and finally decided its time to get serious and go down the IUI route. This will be my first time with Gonal F injections  does anyone know if they have any side effects? Also,
> 
> Kleinfor3  I really dont blame you for testing  not sure if I could hold out!!!! Why is it that during the TWW every day slows down to a crawl???!!!
> 
> Hope all you other ladies are doing ok  Ive got a good feeling that this will be a luck thread. Fingers crossed!!!

I know the 2ww is awful. I drive myself :wacko:.
I was nervous the first time. The process seemed new and unexplored for us. It was a piece of cake. Took alot of pressure I was putting on myself off and glad we are doing it now. It can get expensive. This will be our last cycle until after the holidays/January. 
Read up on some of the other posts for the side effects. I think Springy said the bloating can be pretty bad. As always it'll vary from person to person.


----------



## kleinfor3

knoxydd said:


> Hi All! can I join in??
> 
> I had my 1st failed IUI in October. I am going today for my day 3 U/S to start IUI#2. For all of you ladies who have had more then 1 IUI - what are your Dr's saying about changing things up for you the 2nd time around? My RE said I responded well and he's not going to make changes to the meds. I just thought they would get a little more aggressive after each failed IUI. I'm taking follistim, letrizol and triggering again. He said I had about 2 and a half follies last time.. Not sure why he'd even include the 1/2 but I was hoping for at least 3 to up the odds. He did say that hemight wait a little longer before we trigger this time. I triggered when the follies were 12, 16, 21 and then did the IUI 36 hours later. I really hope it works this time! I really had high expectations the first time around which was a mistake :(
> 
> I want to wish everyone the best this cycle! Hoping you all have your BFP's right around Turkey Day!!

Hi Knoxy, Goodluck with your second cycle. Typically, if my RE is pleased he said we would change it up every 2-3 cycles. I am on the follistim, letrizol and a trigger too.

I had high expectations too. Live and learn.


----------



## Springy

VnRsBaby said:


> *Ladies I'm preparing for my 1st IUI and would like to know how long should we abstain from sex prior to it?*

Hi VsRsBaby we were told to abstain for 48 hours before. DH has no sperm issues so it could be longer if your DH has count / motility issues. Best to check with your RE for your specific instructions.



whiskey said:


> Hi Ladies,
> 
> Hope you dont mind if I join  Im starting my first IUI this Friday  very excited but also very nervous!!!
> A bit about me  my DH and I have been trying for 16 months and not even a sniff of a BFP.
> Were in the unexplained category and finally decided its time to get serious and go down the IUI route. This will be my first time with Gonal F injections  does anyone know if they have any side effects? Also,
> 
> Kleinfor3  I really dont blame you for testing  not sure if I could hold out!!!! Why is it that during the TWW every day slows down to a crawl???!!!
> 
> Hope all you other ladies are doing ok  Ive got a good feeling that this will be a luck thread. Fingers crossed!!!

Hi whiskey! I am on my 4th and final IUI this month and this one and my 3rd used Gonal F. I only had 2 real side effects, bloating and some headaches. The headaches were not horrible and could also be due to the stress I'm under but the bloating was 100% due to the Gonal F. For me it doesn't show up right away, takes 3 to 4 days of being on the meds before I feel gross, and then it dissipates 48 to 72 hours after triggering ovulation.

Good LUCK this cycle!!!



knoxydd said:


> Hi All! can I join in??
> 
> I had my 1st failed IUI in October. I am going today for my day 3 U/S to start IUI#2. For all of you ladies who have had more then 1 IUI - what are your Dr's saying about changing things up for you the 2nd time around? My RE said I responded well and he's not going to make changes to the meds. I just thought they would get a little more aggressive after each failed IUI. I'm taking follistim, letrizol and triggering again. He said I had about 2 and a half follies last time.. Not sure why he'd even include the 1/2 but I was hoping for at least 3 to up the odds. He did say that hemight wait a little longer before we trigger this time. I triggered when the follies were 12, 16, 21 and then did the IUI 36 hours later. I really hope it works this time! I really had high expectations the first time around which was a mistake :(
> 
> I want to wish everyone the best this cycle! Hoping you all have your BFP's right around Turkey Day!!

Hi knoxydd my RE didn't change things up drug wise for 3 cycles. They do a full 3 cycles before they consider changing things up. However I wish that they didn't leave me on the clomid for 3 cycles as I clearly wasn't a responder as I only ever got one follicle. Since you are already using an injectable the only other option for you would be to drop the letrozole and use only injectables.

GOOD LUCK!


----------



## hockey24

Looks like we have a few more IUI'ers for the month! Yeah!! Looking forward to seeing some :bfp:'s!!! 

Trish - looks like you are off to a fantastic start with 4 great follies! 

Rona - the dreaded TWW for you! Hope it flies by quickly and turns into a happy 8 month wait!

VNRSBaby - my doctor told us to abstain 36-48 hours beforehand. So we usually :sex: the same day as the trigger shot. My DH has pretty good numbers so its worked for us so far!

Whiskey - I'm with springy on side effects. Massive bloating during the injections. I'm on my 7th day of injections and my stomach is causing some of my pants not to fit! That is great for the ego!! 

Knoxydd - this is my 2nd cycle and since I responded well the first go round, no real changes other than we are waiting to do the last scan before trigger 1 day later than last month just to be sure on the timing. 

Springy - hope the IUI went well yesterday and there is some fertilizing going on in there today! :dance:

Klein - did you test? :test:


----------



## Springy

hockey24 said:


> Looks like we have a few more IUI'ers for the month! Yeah!! Looking forward to seeing some :bfp:'s!!!
> 
> Trish - looks like you are off to a fantastic start with 4 great follies!
> 
> Rona - the dreaded TWW for you! Hope it flies by quickly and turns into a happy 8 month wait!
> 
> VNRSBaby - my doctor told us to abstain 36-48 hours beforehand. So we usually :sex: the same day as the trigger shot. My DH has pretty good numbers so its worked for us so far!
> 
> Whiskey - I'm with springy on side effects. Massive bloating during the injections. I'm on my 7th day of injections and my stomach is causing some of my pants not to fit! That is great for the ego!!
> 
> Knoxydd - this is my 2nd cycle and since I responded well the first go round, no real changes other than we are waiting to do the last scan before trigger 1 day later than last month just to be sure on the timing.
> 
> Springy - hope the IUI went well yesterday and there is some fertilizing going on in there today! :dance:
> 
> Klein - did you test? :test:

IUI went well yesterday and today - DH numbers were much better than in September :) However, on ultrasound they could only see one released follicle but the doctor believes that both of them that were mature released since they were almost identical in size 1.8 and 1.7 so no reason to believe with the trigger shot they didn't both release. Needless to say that isn't exactly what I wanted to hear this AM.

Well onto the TWW ..... Beta is the 23rd! Next Thursday we have our IVF information night and the 28th is our IVF consultation. Busy November for us!!!

Klein - how are you holding up??


----------



## kleinfor3

I'm still here...waiting so impatiently. I tested yesterday and it was a faint positive. I figure it was remaining trigger. Then I retested this morning (with same brand) another faint positive. Then I retested this afternoon. Yea I know I'm :wacko: and it was a NEGATIVE. So I am thinking it is out now. Doesn't really matter...Beta is tomorrow. I am just so overcome with fear that we will get another BFN :cry: and have to try again in JANUARY. That's so far away. 
On a plus side my boobs are still sore (could be progesterone) So I'm hanging on to hope. 

OH, and I had a wonderful dream last night that I was :baby: with :baby::baby: and we wrapped up 2 paci's for Christmas gifts for grandparents to open.


----------



## Springy

kleinfor3 said:


> I'm still here...waiting so impatiently. I tested yesterday and it was a faint positive. I figure it was remaining trigger. Then I retested this morning (with same brand) another faint positive. Then I retested this afternoon. Yea I know I'm :wacko: and it was a NEGATIVE. So I am thinking it is out now. Doesn't really matter...Beta is tomorrow. I am just so overcome with fear that we will get another BFN :cry: and have to try again in JANUARY. That's so far away.
> On a plus side my boobs are still sore (could be progesterone) So I'm hanging on to hope.
> 
> OH, and I had a wonderful dream last night that I was :baby: with :baby::baby: and we wrapped up 2 paci's for Christmas gifts for grandparents to open.

Oh praying for you that this is the BFP and that your urine this afternoon was just too dilute!!! GOOD luck with the beta tomorrow. I'll be anxiously awaiting your results.

January isn't that far off! I will be starting IVF in January if no luck this month .... and I keep telling myself that Jan / Feb really is not all that far away!


----------



## lusterleaf

Hi all- I got my first IUI done on November 1, (previously did months of clomid and timed intercourse with no success) so i am mid-way through the 2WW.. i don't have any symptoms what so ever so i am not sure if that is a bad thing... i also don't know when i can test since i'm not sure when the HCG is completely gone from my system (i took an HCG trigger). Good luck to us all! hoping for BFPs!


----------



## waiting2be

Hi Everyone on cycle day 2 will start 50 mg of clomid days 3-7 and have my scan on cycle day 11th (11/18).

This will be my 2nd iui


----------



## waiting2be

VnRsBaby said:


> *Ladies I'm preparing for my 1st IUI and would like to know how long should we abstain from sex prior to it?*

We BD on Fri did the trigger shot Sat no BD and Sun no BD
Monday morning we went in for our IUI my hubby gave his sample at the office and his count was 300 mil post wash!:happydance: 

Thought we had great numbers but it didnt work so on to round 2 this month...

Good Luck


----------



## waiting2be

knoxydd said:


> Hi All! can I join in??
> 
> I had my 1st failed IUI in October. I am going today for my day 3 U/S to start IUI#2. For all of you ladies who have had more then 1 IUI - what are your Dr's saying about changing things up for you the 2nd time around? My RE said I responded well and he's not going to make changes to the meds. I just thought they would get a little more aggressive after each failed IUI. I'm taking follistim, letrizol and triggering again. He said I had about 2 and a half follies last time.. Not sure why he'd even include the 1/2 but I was hoping for at least 3 to up the odds. He did say that hemight wait a little longer before we trigger this time. I triggered when the follies were 12, 16, 21 and then did the IUI 36 hours later. I really hope it works this time! I really had high expectations the first time around which was a mistake :(
> 
> I want to wish everyone the best this cycle! Hoping you all have your BFP's right around Turkey Day!!

I alos thought they would change something up since the 1st IUI failed but no changes so far.

Looks like we should be having our IUI's around the same time :)


----------



## kleinfor3

Oh praying for you that this is the BFP and that your urine this afternoon was just too dilute!!! GOOD luck with the beta tomorrow. I'll be anxiously awaiting your results.
January isn't that far off! I will be starting IVF in January if no luck this month .... and I keep telling myself that Jan / Feb really is not all that far away![/QUOTE said:

> Thanks Springy, your right especially with the holidays it will fly by. We are going to use the down cycles to have a laparoscopy done. So that will be the next step for us. Goodluck again Springy! You may not even need that IVF appointment!


----------



## kleinfor3

lusterleaf said:


> Hi all- I got my first IUI done on November 1, (previously did months of clomid and timed intercourse with no success) so i am mid-way through the 2WW.. i don't have any symptoms what so ever so i am not sure if that is a bad thing... i also don't know when i can test since i'm not sure when the HCG is completely gone from my system (i took an HCG trigger). Good luck to us all! hoping for BFPs!

Hi lusterleaf! Hoping for a BFP this month for you! My advice...If you think you will cave and test then I would FOR SURE test out your trigger so there will be less doubt in your mind of test results!!!


----------



## Springy

lusterleaf said:


> Hi all- I got my first IUI done on November 1, (previously did months of clomid and timed intercourse with no success) so i am mid-way through the 2WW.. i don't have any symptoms what so ever so i am not sure if that is a bad thing... i also don't know when i can test since i'm not sure when the HCG is completely gone from my system (i took an HCG trigger). Good luck to us all! hoping for BFPs!

Don't let the no symptoms get you down .... my sister had NO symptoms with either of her pregnancies and my best friend also had NO symptoms with her first and just found out she is pregnant with her second and again .... NO symptoms!


----------



## Trishg21

kleinfor3 said:


> Trish...can I call you Trish?? Hi & welcome! Looks like a good cycle with 4 follies. I am hoping for a BFP first IUI try for you!!!

Thank you! I am so excited to see how it goes!



Springy said:


> Trishg21 said:
> 
> 
> Can I be added to the IUI list for this month? It's our first month trying IUI.
> 
> Clomid 100 mg CD 2-10
> CD14 scan = 3 Follicles on right side (15, 12, 13) and 1 on left (12).
> Planning on trigger shot around 11/10 or 11/11 and IUI 11/12 or 11/13.
> 
> I am starting estrogen tablets tomorrow to help thicken my lining and will be doing progesterone supplements post IUI.
> 
> Hoping for a positive month! :happydance:
> 
> 
> Welcome!! Your scans are looking great! Hoping we both get our BFPs :) We will be in the tww together!Click to expand...

Thank you! It will be great to have some TWW friends :happydance:


----------



## hockey24

Had another scan this morning. Have 1 19 follicle on the right and 2 or 3 15 follicles on the left. Will go another round of shots tonight. Trigger tomorrow night for IUI on Sunday morning. 

Hope one of those lefties does the job!!


----------



## kleinfor3

Update-POAS @ 11dpo and a:nope: BFN :cry:this morning before the BETA results. The nurse and I talked about the plan. Basically I have to have a meeting with the doc to see if we can squeeze another cycle in before the holidays OR go ahead with the laparoscopy and try again in January. 
I have been :cry: and so upset all day. At this point I am just stunned, deflated and depressed. Will check in later today to update again. 
Sending LOTS OF 
:dust::dust::dust::dust:


----------



## hockey24

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Springy

kleinfor3 said:


> Update-POAS @ 11dpo and a:nope: BFN :cry:this morning before the BETA results. The nurse and I talked about the plan. Basically I have to have a meeting with the doc to see if we can squeeze another cycle in before the holidays OR go ahead with the laparoscopy and try again in January.
> I have been :cry: and so upset all day. At this point I am just stunned, deflated and depressed. Will check in later today to update again.
> Sending LOTS OF
> :dust::dust::dust::dust:

Klein - I'm SO sorry that the HPT was a BFN. I'm surprised your clinic does beta's at 11dpo mine insists I wait the full 14 days or 15 days. 

Hang in there. Getting the BFN is NEVER easy!! Honestly the lap is not that bad. I was all worked up for it and nervous and it was really easy. Just bloating and discomfort and then spotting.

:hugs::hugs:


----------



## lusterleaf

kleinfor3 said:


> lusterleaf said:
> 
> 
> Hi all- I got my first IUI done on November 1, (previously did months of clomid and timed intercourse with no success) so i am mid-way through the 2WW.. i don't have any symptoms what so ever so i am not sure if that is a bad thing... i also don't know when i can test since i'm not sure when the HCG is completely gone from my system (i took an HCG trigger). Good luck to us all! hoping for BFPs!
> 
> Hi lusterleaf! Hoping for a BFP this month for you! My advice...If you think you will cave and test then I would FOR SURE test out your trigger so there will be less doubt in your mind of test results!!!Click to expand...

Thanks! I did test this morning with a dollar tree HPT and it came up with a faint line but I don't know if I should really believe it! My blood test at the RE is not until Tuesday. This is torture!!


----------



## lusterleaf

Springy said:


> lusterleaf said:
> 
> 
> Hi all- I got my first IUI done on November 1, (previously did months of clomid and timed intercourse with no success) so i am mid-way through the 2WW.. i don't have any symptoms what so ever so i am not sure if that is a bad thing... i also don't know when i can test since i'm not sure when the HCG is completely gone from my system (i took an HCG trigger). Good luck to us all! hoping for BFPs!
> 
> Don't let the no symptoms get you down .... my sister had NO symptoms with either of her pregnancies and my best friend also had NO symptoms with her first and just found out she is pregnant with her second and again .... NO symptoms!Click to expand...

Thanks springy, its good to know that some people have had BFPs with no symptoms.. good luck to you this month!


----------



## lusterleaf

kleinfor3 said:


> Update-POAS @ 11dpo and a:nope: BFN :cry:this morning before the BETA results. The nurse and I talked about the plan. Basically I have to have a meeting with the doc to see if we can squeeze another cycle in before the holidays OR go ahead with the laparoscopy and try again in January.
> I have been :cry: and so upset all day. At this point I am just stunned, deflated and depressed. Will check in later today to update again.
> Sending LOTS OF
> :dust::dust::dust::dust:

Sorry about the BFN, hope your meeting with the doc goes well and you have a clear plan for whats to come next month..


----------



## kleinfor3

Beta confirmed BFN. Can't wait to see who all will get their bfp's this month! Come on girls, I will live through you :)


----------



## waiting2be

Cycle day 4 today 
Can these days just fly by???? I'm soooo ready to have my 2nd IUI already :)


----------



## Springy

waiting2be said:


> Cycle day 4 today
> Can these days just fly by???? I'm soooo ready to have my 2nd IUI already :)

I hear you ... I keep wanting it to be 12 to 14dpo and sadly its only 3dpo!!! Patience is NOT one of my virtue's!!!


----------



## lusterleaf

Well just to update, it turns out my "BFP" yesterday was really from my trigger shot... I tested again this morning and the line was barely there.. so i'm not really confident in this cycle.. hoping for some good news from some ladies in the 2WW!


----------



## whiskey

Kleinfor3 - So sorry yours didn&#8217;t work out this month &#8211; fingers crossed for next month for you

Waitingtobe &#8211; I&#8217;m on cycle day 3 and it&#8217;s draaaaaaaaaaging in!! Feels like the actual IUI is still miles. The TWW is going to be horrendous! 

Springy &#8211; how are you passing your time during the TWW? 

Lusterleaf &#8211; how are you doing? Any update?

Well ladies I&#8217;ve started my Gonal F injections (surprisingly easy!) &#8211; I&#8217;m on 75iu and due to go back to docs on Wednesday for a scan &#8211; fingers crossed I don&#8217;t get any side effects from the injections!


----------



## Sponge12

Hi Ladies,

Hope you are all well!!

Just wanted to drop in and say hi, are we all set for a great NOV?? I am much better today, I think I was just so hurt that my 1st iui did not work!! I think after 2 long years peeing on a stick, it really gets to you.

It's like the whole world and her mother is getting pregnant, each month:laugh2::laugh2:

Well, I'm having my day12 scan tomorrow. I did not think my scan would be done on a Sunday. I done my scan on day 10 last month and had to inject on day 12, iui was done the following day on day 13. So I'm thinking, I may have to inject tomorrow or Monday, then iui will be done tue the latest.

I really hope this site becomes full of Nov BFP'S xx


----------



## VnRsBaby

*So I had my first IUI this morning and over all it was a good experience. It was uncomfortable when the nurse put the pipelle into my cervix and I had some cramping when she injected DH's swimmers, but otherwise, it was okay. I had 6 follicles this cycle (26.8, 21.5, 13.9, 13.7, 10.1, 5.7; 4 on right side, 2 on left) and I believe this is pretty good. My DH's counts were good, but because of his motility issues we ended up with only 3.5 million posy wash. The nurse said although they'd like to see higher #s (10 million+), they've had success with numbers like ours and lower - she was very positive which made us very hopeful. Since they don't test morph, which is another of our problems, we're [-o< that the majority are normal.

So now on to our 2WW. As I sit here I'm not sure if I've ovulated yet or if due to the clomid and ovidrel I could even tell. I've had left sided pain for the last few days (even before my trigger shot) and some right sided pain as well. I've gotten progressively more "crampy" as the day has gone along, but otherwise I feel fine.

What signs, if any, did any of you have when you ovulated after taking clomid and a trigger shot?*


----------



## Springy

Hi ladies! 

Hope everyone is having a great weekend! To those who just had their IUI welcome to the tww!! Glad I won't be the only impatient one now ;)

Sorry to hear about your clinic experience, this whole journey takes its emotional toll on everyone. Hang in there, tests done so step one is out of the way!

Afm - 4dpo and I feel totally normal. Really not holding out any hope for this cycle. We did go out car shopping today and have picked out the car we want. Now just to negotiate price!!!!


----------



## wanting2010

Hi ladies! :hi: I'll be doing my first IUI this month. I finished Provera yesterday and now am waiting for :witch: to show up. This last cycle I under responded to Bravelle and Menopur and was cancelled mid-cycle. I'll be using Follistim and Menopur this time around.

Hope we all get our BFPs soon!! :hugs:


----------



## Sponge12

Hey everyone,

Had my cd12 scan today, follicle on my left, 18, follicle on my right,13 "something",also quite a few smaller ones. I was hoping that I would have at least 2 at 18 plus at this stage. Last months IUI on day10 I had 2 follicles 15 & 16.

I have to inject tomorrow morning at 7am, hubby has to give sample at 3pm on tue, then I will be having iui at 4.

My lining was only 6.9 or so, I told the nurse that I found this to be concerning as last months was also in and around the same. When I was on fermara for 9 months my lining was 8 & 9 plus mos months. I asked was it the clomid as last month was the 1st month I was on it, and I had read it can do this.

She agreed it could be the clomid, but advised if IUI does not work for me this month that I would go on to injections for another month or so. This should help with the lining, I have heard that the injections can give a better outcome. Can anybody agree or disagree with this??

So hears on to another wait, fingers & toes crossed. Oh, can anybody please advise on wheather they think my 2nd follicle will grow to be an ok size? I forgot to ask her, but if I remember right from last month it has to be 16 plus? I'm thinking it should be around 15 plus by tue? I really hope so as this would give me a better chance.

Hey all newbie's:flower:


----------



## wanting2010

Sponge, sorry to hear that you don't have as many follies as you hoped, but it only takes one! The 13 could still catch up between today and Tuesday. They say a follie can grow 1-3 mm a day. Are you using a trigger? The trigger helps the follies to mature as well as release, so by the time you have your IUI it's very possible that both will be mature. :thumbup:

Thin lining is definitely a side effect of Clomid. Injectables don't have that side effect, so if you move on to that next month I think that should definitely help the lining.

Good luck!! Hopefully this month is your month! :hugs:


----------



## hockey24

Had my IUI this morning. I had 3 follies on the left and 1 on the right that were coming up on maturity so I'm hoping that got where they needed to be and are fertilizing as we speak!! :thumbup:

DH count was a little less than last month but still great. 

Total post wash count was 177 million with 69% motility. 

Come on little guys - lets make a baby!!! :happydance::happydance:


----------



## Trishg21

Hi everyone-

My IUI was cancelled this month due to thin lining. So we are just trying naturally this month. I have 4 mature follies that I am waiting to release right now, but not feeling very confident.

Hope you all have better luck this month! Hoping to see some BFPs! :thumbup:


----------



## hockey24

Those of you who to injectables with your IUI, do you experience excessive cramping on IUI or ovulation day? This my 2nd month of severe cramping on IUI day that leaves me doubled over for hours. I have to put a heating pad on my stomach to ease the pain. 

The optomistic side of me thinks it must be so severe because I'm ovulating multiple eggs but not sure thats really the truth.


----------



## Springy

hockey24 said:


> Those of you who to injectables with your IUI, do you experience excessive cramping on IUI or ovulation day? This my 2nd month of severe cramping on IUI day that leaves me doubled over for hours. I have to put a heating pad on my stomach to ease the pain.
> 
> The optomistic side of me thinks it must be so severe because I'm ovulating multiple eggs but not sure thats really the truth.

I had horrible cramping this month with my IUI. Doctors told me in April when I complained about cramping that it is totally normal!


----------



## waiting2be

On cycle day 7 and last day of clomid
have my 11th day scan this Friday and hoping i have some good follies also will try and remember to ask the dr what her plans are if our 2nd IUI doesnt work? changing up meds? 

I was very excited about our 1st IUI but was let down soooo bad i kind of just want to get this second one over with already but not getting my hopes up at all this month ..... :/


----------



## Springy

waiting2be said:


> On cycle day 7 and last day of clomid
> have my 11th day scan this Friday and hoping i have some good follies also will try and remember to ask the dr what her plans are if our 2nd IUI doesnt work? changing up meds?
> 
> I was very excited about our 1st IUI but was let down soooo bad i kind of just want to get this second one over with already but not getting my hopes up at all this month ..... :/

Try to remain positive! I know it gets harder and harder and harder every IUI and month that you're TTC but I think staying positive goes a LONG way for your mental state as well as for reducing stress levels .... but I know easier said than done ;)


----------



## lusterleaf

I'm out.. just got AF today. I don't understand how his sperm could completely miss all 4 of my follies! It's so frustrating. Good luck to you still in it for November!


----------



## froliky2011

Hi Ladies! I have my first IUI in about two weeks! Baby Dust to all of us!!! <3


----------



## hockey24

lusterleaf said:


> I'm out.. just got AF today. I don't understand how his sperm could completely miss all 4 of my follies! It's so frustrating. Good luck to you still in it for November!

Sorry AF got you. :hugs: :hugs:

I was thinking that exact same thing this morning! The millions of sperm that are injected up there through IUI and they can hit one of those dang follies!! I didn't know the stars and moon have to align perfectly too! :dohh:


----------



## Springy

hockey24 said:


> lusterleaf said:
> 
> 
> I'm out.. just got AF today. I don't understand how his sperm could completely miss all 4 of my follies! It's so frustrating. Good luck to you still in it for November!
> 
> Sorry AF got you. :hugs: :hugs:
> 
> I was thinking that exact same thing this morning! The millions of sperm that are injected up there through IUI and they can hit one of those dang follies!! I didn't know the stars and moon have to align perfectly too! :dohh:Click to expand...

I have thought this every month .... one month his IUI counts were 321 million on day 1 and 121 million on day 2 with 99% motility ... HOW did we not get pregnant?!?!!

I honestly feel there is an issue with fertilization which sadly they can't know until we move to IVF. This month we had like 60 million and 88 million on back to back days, and 2 follicles you would think this would be enough but even with those great numbers the statistics are only around 18 to 20% so odds are not in our favor.

Hang in there lusterleaf! I know the BFN is crushing .... I do find that after a few days reality has set in and I'm able to get back to being positive. Sending you a huge virtual :hugs:!


----------



## waiting2be

Springy said:


> hockey24 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lusterleaf said:
> 
> 
> I'm out.. just got AF today. I don't understand how his sperm could completely miss all 4 of my follies! It's so frustrating. Good luck to you still in it for November!
> 
> Sorry AF got you. :hugs: :hugs:
> 
> I was thinking that exact same thing this morning! The millions of sperm that are injected up there through IUI and they can hit one of those dang follies!! I didn't know the stars and moon have to align perfectly too! :dohh:Click to expand...
> 
> I have thought this every month .... one month his IUI counts were 321 million on day 1 and 121 million on day 2 with 99% motility ... HOW did we not get pregnant?!?!!
> 
> I honestly feel there is an issue with fertilization which sadly they can't know until we move to IVF. This month we had like 60 million and 88 million on back to back days, and 2 follicles you would think this would be enough but even with those great numbers the statistics are only around 18 to 20% so odds are not in our favor.
> 
> Hang in there lusterleaf! I know the BFN is crushing .... I do find that after a few days reality has set in and I'm able to get back to being positive. Sending you a huge virtual :hugs:!Click to expand...

Totally feel the same way! We had 3 nice follies his count post wash was 300 mil 80 something % motility and a BFN! How does that happen?!?!?! Do they get lost in there Ugh!!!!!! :shrug:

Hoping for a better month this time around :)


----------



## lusterleaf

waiting2be said:


> Springy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hockey24 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lusterleaf said:
> 
> 
> I'm out.. just got AF today. I don't understand how his sperm could completely miss all 4 of my follies! It's so frustrating. Good luck to you still in it for November!
> 
> Sorry AF got you. :hugs: :hugs:
> 
> I was thinking that exact same thing this morning! The millions of sperm that are injected up there through IUI and they can hit one of those dang follies!! I didn't know the stars and moon have to align perfectly too! :dohh:Click to expand...
> 
> I have thought this every month .... one month his IUI counts were 321 million on day 1 and 121 million on day 2 with 99% motility ... HOW did we not get pregnant?!?!!
> 
> I honestly feel there is an issue with fertilization which sadly they can't know until we move to IVF. This month we had like 60 million and 88 million on back to back days, and 2 follicles you would think this would be enough but even with those great numbers the statistics are only around 18 to 20% so odds are not in our favor.
> 
> Hang in there lusterleaf! I know the BFN is crushing .... I do find that after a few days reality has set in and I'm able to get back to being positive. Sending you a huge virtual :hugs:!Click to expand...
> 
> Totally feel the same way! We had 3 nice follies his count post wash was 300 mil 80 something % motility and a BFN! How does that happen?!?!?! Do they get lost in there Ugh!!!!!! :shrug:
> 
> Hoping for a better month this time around :)Click to expand...

Thanks ladies, all we can do is hope that next month will be our month...


----------



## lusterleaf

i also wanted to ask a question, do your docs do back to back IUIs or just one? My doc currently does the IUI 24 hours after trigger, (they trigger me in the morning and i go back in the next morning for IUI) should I push to do it 36 hours after the trigger instead (so, I would have to do the trigger myself at night and go in for IUI 2 mornings later)? Not sure if that will result in a greater chance for pregnancy.. thanks!


----------



## Springy

lusterleaf said:


> i also wanted to ask a question, do your docs do back to back IUIs or just one? My doc currently does the IUI 24 hours after trigger, (they trigger me in the morning and i go back in the next morning for IUI) should I push to do it 36 hours after the trigger instead (so, I would have to do the trigger myself at night and go in for IUI 2 mornings later)? Not sure if that will result in a greater chance for pregnancy.. thanks!

There is mixed information out there about this .... A lot I read was about timing for 36 hours etc. But I know in Canada most, if not all clinics trigger and do an IUI 24 hours or so later. Given that you are having only one IUI I would push for a 36 hour IUI. My clinic does back to back IUI so my first is at 24 hours and my second roughly 48 hours so I haven't worried too much about the 36 hour time frame as if I release early the 24 hour one will hit it or if I release a bit late then the 48 hour one will hit it.

But I have also read that there isn't much of an increase in success rates with a single 36 hour IUI vs a back to back IUI. 

I know that probably wasnt a lot of help but hopefully it gave you a bit of information :)


----------



## waiting2be

lusterleaf said:


> i also wanted to ask a question, do your docs do back to back IUIs or just one? My doc currently does the IUI 24 hours after trigger, (they trigger me in the morning and i go back in the next morning for IUI) should I push to do it 36 hours after the trigger instead (so, I would have to do the trigger myself at night and go in for IUI 2 mornings later)? Not sure if that will result in a greater chance for pregnancy.. thanks!

My dr does did not give me the option of back to back IUI's but from what i read it doesnt increase your chances which is probably why not all doctors offer it ??:shrug:

Last month was my 1st IUI and i was told to trigger Sat around 5 and go in Monday morning for my IUI. My hubby gave his sample that morning so I had my iui done 41 hrs after trigger (BFN)


----------



## Sponge12

Hi Ladies,

Second iui done and dusted today.
I was getting a bit worried that I may have ovulated yesterday as I had a load of cm (more than any other month) I also had really bad pains in my left side. But, after speaking to the nurse, I'm happy everything is still OK!

Sperm was 50 million today (30 million last month) 16 million used (8 million last month) motility was 85% (last month was 100%) I was so happy that his swimmers have gone up but the nurse said she was concerned that the motility had gone down. But I had to point out, 100% of 8 million was 8 million, 85% of 16 million brings up my numbers by a couple more million:happydance::happydance: 
She smiled and agreed.

I asked to be put on progestrone durning my last scan as I was on injections after ovulation with a previous consultant. I was given a form for the gel you insert:nope: Not really looking forward to that I have to say........

Because of this gel, I cannot test until day 18, don't know how I will manage. Fingers & toes crossed for this month

How is everybody else? What days are you all on?x


----------



## waiting2be

Good Luck Sponge!!! 

On cycle day 8 today finished my clomid yesterday and i have my scan appt Friday morning.
Hope I have lots of big follies :) 

I was told to take clomid around the same time each day which i did last month when i got a BFN but this month i was really bad and took it at different times.... Wondering if that will cause me to have less follies :/


----------



## hockey24

Sponge - good luck with those progesterone suppositories. Definitely something I am not a fan of but it works, I can definitely suck it up!!

On 2DPIUI - so my TWW has only just begun! I'm usually relaxed the first half and then start to go a little crazy the 2nd half.


----------



## waiting2be

Good Luck Hockey!

I agree the progesterone suppositories are a mess! I think that was the worst part :/


----------



## lusterleaf

Good luck to you all in the 2ww! Its the worst thing waiting!!

I went in today for CD3 bloodwork and sono, i start clomid again today. I actually got to speak to my doc this morning and he said to just keep trying and that I only really have a 30% chance each month of the IUI working...

i also asked him about the 24 hours versus 36 hour after trigger to do an IUI and he said it doesn't matter if i get the IUI 24 hours after trigger because apparently the sperm can live for 24 hours, and you want the sperm ready and waiting there for the egg when you O.. but who knows! I guess all i can do is trust him!

He also mentioned for next time he wants me to take progesterone supps... and i hear they are messy! For those that take them, did you experience any side effects?


----------



## hockey24

Oh Lusterleaf - the suppositories are such a treat! NOT! 

I take one each morning and evening and they are so messy and uncomfortable! Just about the time you get the mess out from one, its time to start the next one. 

Major side effect - makes the sex life a little less spontaneous! Other side effects I have are super sensitive nipples and swollen boobs. So I have to remind myself that those are not preg symptoms but just side effects. 

Good luck this cycle!! Hope the progesterone does the trick and you get that BFP!!


----------



## hockey24

Hey Springy - how are you doing in your TWW?


----------



## lusterleaf

hockey24 said:


> Oh Lusterleaf - the suppositories are such a treat! NOT!
> 
> I take one each morning and evening and they are so messy and uncomfortable! Just about the time you get the mess out from one, its time to start the next one.
> 
> Major side effect - makes the sex life a little less spontaneous! Other side effects I have are super sensitive nipples and swollen boobs. So I have to remind myself that those are not preg symptoms but just side effects.
> 
> Good luck this cycle!! Hope the progesterone does the trick and you get that BFP!!

thanks, good luck to you as well! not looking forward to the progesterone but if it helps then i'll deal with the mess!


----------



## Springy

hockey24 said:


> Hey Springy - how are you doing in your TWW?

I was just reading through the updates and about to post .... 

I'm good .... managing to keep really really busy which is making the TWW much more bearable!!!! I am now 8dpiui and not much to report. I have had sore / swollen boobs but the swelling/heavy feeling may be totally in my head!!!! I am also extremely extremely stuffed up but do not have a cold so maybe that is a good sign too?!?! Again I will be shocked if this cycle works.

Tomorrow is our IVF information night so I'm looking forward to hearing what they have to say and to get the most recent success rates!

How are you managing??

Lusterleaf - I have never used the progesterone suppositories but I hear they are NOT pleasant but if they suspect your luteal phase is too short then its definitely a fix! I am glad to hear that your clinic told you the same thing that I have been told by mine.


----------



## waiting2be

Lusterleaf - I was on progesterone suppositories once a day and i would do them at night before i went to bed BD before suppositories and wear a panty liners because i got so much discharged. I would say around mid day most of the "mess" was gone. I was told to start 3dpiui. however i stop using them once i got a BFN around 12piui, dr didnt say when to stop but i just figured why keep using them if i'm not preggo right?

I acutally didnt have too many side effects other than bloating which i'm not even sure if that was from the progesterone 

Good Luck and FX'D


----------



## whiskey

Hi Ladies,

Hope you&#8217;re all well!!

I had my 6 day scan yesterday and I have two 12mm follicles on my left and two 15mm follicles on my right. Lining is 8mmm so I have another scan tomorrow to see how they&#8217;re coming along with a view to doing the IUI on Monday. Can anyone tell me if those numbers sound ok?

Also &#8211; my Day 3 FSH levels came back at 9.6. The FS said they like to see it lower but it&#8217;s nothing to worry about because I&#8217;m responding to the medication. So trying not to worry!!

FX&#8217;d for everyone and hope the days are zooming in for those in the TWW!!


----------



## hockey24

whiskey said:


> Hi Ladies,
> 
> Hope youre all well!!
> 
> I had my 6 day scan yesterday and I have two 12mm follicles on my left and two 15mm follicles on my right. Lining is 8mmm so I have another scan tomorrow to see how theyre coming along with a view to doing the IUI on Monday. Can anyone tell me if those numbers sound ok?
> 
> Also  my Day 3 FSH levels came back at 9.6. The FS said they like to see it lower but its nothing to worry about because Im responding to the medication. So trying not to worry!!
> 
> FXd for everyone and hope the days are zooming in for those in the TWW!!

Those follies sound great! They are supposed to grow 1-2mm per day so by the time Monday rolls around, you should be good to go! I think they like to have your follies at around 16 - 18mm or more for IUI's with trigger. 

Good luck! Let us know how your scan goes tomorrow!


----------



## iwnttobepreg

This is my 3rd iui with clomid. We have unexplained infert. I had 2 mature follicles around 19mm. 
Really hoping it to work this time. I see al the usual pre-af symptoms though :(


----------



## Springy

iwnttobepreg said:


> This is my 3rd iui with clomid. We have unexplained infert. I had 2 mature follicles around 19mm.
> Really hoping it to work this time. I see al the usual pre-af symptoms though :(

Good luck with the test!!!! Keep us posted.

I was chatting with my best friend yesterday who actually just miscarried this week and she was telling me that before she knew she was pregnant she swore that her AF was on the way. Cramps etc. just like normal then boom ... pregnant so don't let the pre-AF symptoms get you down! Often they are the same as the ones for a BFP.


----------



## waiting2be

whiskey said:


> Hi Ladies,
> 
> Hope youre all well!!
> 
> I had my 6 day scan yesterday and I have two 12mm follicles on my left and two 15mm follicles on my right. Lining is 8mmm so I have another scan tomorrow to see how theyre coming along with a view to doing the IUI on Monday. Can anyone tell me if those numbers sound ok?
> 
> Also  my Day 3 FSH levels came back at 9.6. The FS said they like to see it lower but its nothing to worry about because Im responding to the medication. So trying not to worry!!
> 
> FXd for everyone and hope the days are zooming in for those in the TWW!!

Looks like great numbers to me

Best of luck and keep us posted :)


----------



## waiting2be

Soooo ready for my 11th day scan tomorrow morning seems like these day just drag and after IUI time just stops lol 


How is everyone else? 

Ladies in 2ww any Symptoms?


----------



## knoxydd

Hi Ladies! Hope everyone is well... 

I wanted to ask for your thoughts on this. I'm on cycle day 12 of my 2nd IUI. I triggered last night at 10pm and I am due to IUI tomorrow morning. When I went in for my 10 day scan they saw only 2 follies. One at 24mm and the other was 14mm. The were both on the left and only tiny ones on the right. I guess my question is how likely is it that I will actually have 2 mature eggs tomorrow for iUI? My fear is that the 24 was too big and by now it will probably be 26-28mm or so. The 14 probably will have grown to a 18+mm. What are my chances for having 2 good eggs? I kinda feel pretty discouraged this time but trying like hell to be positive. I used follistim and for the 1st IUI I responded fast but didn't actually produce more follies, just bigger ones in a shorter time. If this round doesn't work, any advise for changing meds?


----------



## waiting2be

Hi Ladies 

I had my 11th day scan this morning and no follies on the right :( but i have 2 follies on the left one 18 the second one 15 dr also saw a third one size 11 but said she didnt think it would mature enough by the time we trigger and IUI.
She also mentioned my lining is 8 (cm, mm?) which is great size they usually look for at least a 6.

I'm on 50 mg of clomid 2 IUI due Monday (11/21) with trigger on Sat afternoon (11/19)

I asked her if this 2nd IUI didnt work at what point do we change the meds or move on to plan B & she said that since I'm reacting good to the clomid she would suggest at least 4 IUI's before we move on to stonger meds (injections)

Ready for IUI #2 Monday 11/21 anyone having there IUI's around this time want to buddy up?


----------



## Springy

Well ladies I'm out....10dpiui I am now spotting. Just like my last cycle of injectables where AF showed up really early! This time a full 4 days early!!!!!! Onto IVF.

Good luck to those of you in your TWW or starting your IUIs this month!!!


----------



## Sponge12

Hi Springy,

So sorry to hear that AF arrived, you must be heatbroken. It's a very hard road this ttc, really get inside your head.

When do you plan to do a round of IVF?

Thinking of you tonight xx


----------



## hockey24

:hugs::hugs::hugs:

Springy - I'm sorry to hear AF is on her wicked way. Mine came 3 days early last month on the meds (spotting anyway). Doesn't seem fair!! 

So are you doing IVF in January or December?


----------



## Springy

hockey24 said:


> :hugs::hugs::hugs:
> 
> Springy - I'm sorry to hear AF is on her wicked way. Mine came 3 days early last month on the meds (spotting anyway). Doesn't seem fair!!
> 
> So are you doing IVF in January or December?

Probably February ..... Start on a protocol for a retrieval in feb. that's the plan as of now. We meet with our new dr on the 28th and go from there.


----------



## Lucie73821

Can I join you ladies? I'll be having my first IUI Monday morning. I took 50mg of clomid this month and will get the trigger shot tomorrow. I had an ultrasound this morning and I had two follicles, one measuring 15mm, the other 18mm. I'm new to all this....I went in this morning expecting to hear that I wasn't responding to the clomid, and before I knew it, I was scheduling the IUI!


----------



## kleinfor3

Springy--so sorry about AF--At least you have the ball rolling for the IVF. I took a pamplet about the shared risk cycles yesterday. Looking over it. Better to be prepared :)

Lucie--Yay, that's great news. Good luck to you. I hope you get your BFP first try! The IUI itself is a breeze...as for the 2WW always so-oo slow for me lol

Waiting2be--the follies on 2 side seems to be normal. I would think you have a great chance with the 2 good size follies. I'm on CD 4 so I figure IUI will be around Saturday. If no one is closer to your dates I'll buddy up :)

Knoxy--Really good questions. I am uneducated about them being too big. Maybe someone else will know. I have only used the follistim by itself this time and I'm on day 2 of it so no help there either. Honestly, I would write these questions down and ask your doc after this cycle. I would think that you have 2 eggs mature. I wish you the best tomorrow. Let us know how it goes!


----------



## kleinfor3

My big long update--
So l fell off the deep end and into a dark place after my BFN. It took me a while to recover. For me I kept thinking WHY can't I get preggo now? SOMETHING is wrong. 

I spoke to my doctor Wednesday and he pulled me out of it. He told me something that I had forgot. Success rates each cycle for me is 15-20%. SO just because it doesn't work at first doesn't mean I WON'T get there. I need to be more patient apparently. We changed my 'plan' to be more aggressive. Follistim only and 100 (double what it was last month). He wants to try this for 4 cycles. PLUS he reviewed my FSH levels at day 3 and they have been on the high side for my age, he said. Usually around 13 or 14. So I felt like I sort of got my 'medical' or 'scientific' reason it's harder for us now. 

We didn't have the money to cycle again this time...Christmas is around the corner AND DH had been laid off work for 2 weeks. I explained this all to DH and on the way home we checked the mail...income tax refund arrived, then he got a call back to work! So I took that as a sign. We have the means to try again this month so we are. 

Anyone want to share your FSH levels around CD3 for me to compare to? I am 29 and mine tend to be around 13-14. 

P.S. Picked up a 'Share Risk IVF' pamplet at the office. At this office it's 18,000.00 for 3 cycles with a 7,000 or 10,000 refund (will have to reread to check) is that pretty standard?


----------



## hockey24

Klein - what country are you in?


----------



## kleinfor3

USA... State of Alabama to be exact :)


----------



## kleinfor3

Ok so CD3 (thurs) test results showed FSH at 8.5. The last several cycles it had ranged from 12-14. What does this mean? Anyone know?


----------



## hockey24

Day 3 FSH level FSH interpretation for DPC Immulite assay

Less than 9 Normal FSH level. Expect a good response to ovarian stimulation.
9 - 11 Fair. Response is between normal and somewhat reduced (response varies widely). Overall, a slightly reduced live birth rate.
11- 15 Reduced ovarian reserve. Expect a reduced response to stimulation and some reduction in embryo quality with IVF. Reduced live birth rates on the average.
15 - 20 Expect a more marked reduction in response to stimulation and usually a further reduction in embryo quality. Low live birth rates. Antral follicle count is an important variable.
Over 20 This is pretty much a "no go" level in our center. Very poor (or no) response to stimulation. "No go" levels should be individualized for the particular lab assay and IVF center.

This the chart for FSH levels in the US. But the general rule of thumb is your reserve is only as good as your worst FSH level. 

This just tells you quantity and not quality.

My FSH has been as low as 3.2 and as high as 14.9. As a result, my doctor had lower expectations on how I would respond to stimulants - but so far, I have responded just as I should.

I would use your FSH level as a guide to how aggressive you should be in treatment.

Have you had your AMH done?


----------



## hockey24

Klein - how many follies have you been getting with you meds each month?


----------



## VnRsBaby

kleinfor3 said:


> Ok so CD3 (thurs) test results showed FSH at 8.5. The last several cycles it had ranged from 12-14. What does this mean? Anyone know?

*Klein I'm no expert but from my experience 8.5 is great. The nurse who gave me my FSH results at my clinic told me they like to see it below 12. My pre and post Clomid #s were 8.1 and 8.6, respectively, and I was told this was normal. Good Luck 
*


----------



## kleinfor3

hockey24 said:


> Klein - how many follies have you been getting with you meds each month?

I have not had AMH done. (think that was the abbreviations lol) 


Cycle 1-3 follies, all good size, can't remember exact measurements 
Cycle 2-2 follies, "
Cycle 3-2 follies "
Cycle 4-3 Follies "

They have always gave me the measurements and the smallest I think was a 13 and the biggest a 20mm. They have commented on being pleased with the numbers and sizes so I hope that means I am responding well. But since FS said FSH was high and we were going to try a more aggressive approach I guess he wants to up the meds and the follicles etc.
P.s. check the meds in my siggy to corrospond with the follies and sizes and see what you think???


----------



## hockey24

I don't think your numbers sound bad at all so I would say you are responding well for a higher FSH! I will be curious to see how the 100 of Follistim does for you.

I've been taking 300 of Follistim and getting 3 to 4 follies to maturity (at least 18mm at IUI). So maybe upping your dosage will get those follies a little bigger and release more eggs. 

So I assume your trying again this cycle since your refund came in? Keep us posted how the increased meds do! Did they tell you your antral follicle count on your Day 3 u/s?

Obviously my first cycle didn't work but on my 2nd now and hoping one of those follies released a good one!


----------



## whiskey

Hi ladies,

Hope you're all doing ok.

Springy - so sorry to hear about your BFN:hugs: . I hope your DH is giving you lots of tlc...

Klein - my fsh levels are quite high too - around the 9.6 Mark - my fs said it was nothing to worry about since I responded ok to the meds and produced three decent sized follicles. 

Hockey24 - how is this cycle going for you?

Lucie - isn't it amazing how quickly things happen once you get the ball rolling?! Hope all is going well. 

Waiting2be - I just noticed that we both were scheduled for iui today! I'd love to buddy up! How did it go?

Well, I just had my first iui today. I was nervous beforehand but amazed at how straight forward it was. The trigger shot was the killer for me. The actual injection was fine but i was in quite a bit of pain 12 hours later. Something must have been working! DH's was 30million which fs was happy with. I keep telling myself it only takes one!!!

On the the TWW now. Don't know how I'm going to get through it! 

Hope everyone else is having a lovely Monday.


----------



## hope2bemom30

Hello,

I am new to this thread. On the same boat. After a year of TTC...my doc has put me on to injectables. This cycle will be natural...next one will be IUI...I see that fertility treatments are expensive in other countires....here in India they are much more affordable....anyways...nice to be here...hoping to hear from everyone.


----------



## hockey24

Whiskey - welcome to the IUI club! Yes they are simple and easy to get through! Sorry to hear the trigger was a little tough for you. They usually leave my bum a little sore for a few days but nothing terrible. 

Hope2bemom - Welcome as well! Good luck with your injections!

For me - right now I'm on the 2nd week of the TWW so getting to the point where I start to get obsessive. Wish I would know a little sooner so I could have a little wine to get through Thanksgiving but won't know until the holiday is over. 

Baby Dust to you ladies! :dust::dust:


----------



## hope2bemom30

Hockey24-Hope you get a positive result this time. Where are you from?

I have mild abdominal pains on day 2 of the trigger shot today. Is that normal?


----------



## kleinfor3

hockey24 said:


> I don't think your numbers sound bad at all so I would say you are responding well for a higher FSH! I will be curious to see how the 100 of Follistim does for you.
> 
> I've been taking 300 of Follistim and getting 3 to 4 follies to maturity (at least 18mm at IUI). So maybe upping your dosage will get those follies a little bigger and release more eggs.
> 
> So I assume your trying again this cycle since your refund came in? Keep us posted how the increased meds do! Did they tell you your antral follicle count on your Day 3 u/s?
> 
> Obviously my first cycle didn't work but on my 2nd now and hoping one of those follies released a good one!

Yes, I am hoping that the 100 Follistim will make more follicles with bigger numbers. 

Correct, thank goodness for the refund :)

Is the antral follicle count when they do the u/s and literally count the follies in each ovary? If so there were 10 in my left and 5 in my right, which she commented on not making since...then I told her they had removed 1/2 of my right ovary due to a cyst and she said that made perfect sense then. So I guess thats's ok considering...

So hoping you have a good follie that will be a :baby: for you!!!!


----------



## lusterleaf

sorry springy and others that got a BFN, I hope next month is better for you! Good luck to those that joined that are doing their first IUI. 
whiskey- i take the trigger shot each month and it is painful after, you're right! Plus i'm left with a huge red mark around the spot.. so weird. It also makes me VERY bloated. ugh...

I'm on my second IUI cycle, currently on CD 8, I finished my last clomid pill yesterday and go back in on CD 10 to see how my follies are doing. I just don't know whether or not I should ask to do my IUI 36 hours after I trigger or 24 hours, my RE does them 24 hours but when I google I scare myself seeing that most people do it 36 hours..

Also this will be my 5th month on clomid, but I read somewhere that its not good to be on clomid for more than 6 cycles, does anyone know if this is true? I seem to respond well to it.. I just can't get pregnant thus far!


----------



## hockey24

hope2bemom30 said:


> Hockey24-Hope you get a positive result this time. Where are you from?
> 
> I have mild abdominal pains on day 2 of the trigger shot today. Is that normal?

Thank you hope2bemom! I live in Kansas. :thumbup:

You are having abdominal pains on your 2nd day of injections or you did a trigger shot to cause ovulation and that is causing abdominal pains? 

Klein - yes, that is exactly right for the antral counts and your numbers sound great. The count can vary from month to month but not sure what drives that. :wacko:

Lusterleaf - have you had any side effects from the clomid - ie - thinner lining, ovarian cysts, etc? If not, then it sounds like clomid is a good fit for you. But I have heard you do need to give your body a break after 6 months - kind of lets it re-set. Plus alot of doctors will move to a more aggressive method if its hasn't worked after that many months.


----------



## waiting2be

Lucie73821 said:


> Can I join you ladies? I'll be having my first IUI Monday morning. I took 50mg of clomid this month and will get the trigger shot tomorrow. I had an ultrasound this morning and I had two follicles, one measuring 15mm, the other 18mm. I'm new to all this....I went in this morning expecting to hear that I wasn't responding to the clomid, and before I knew it, I was scheduling the IUI!

Hi looks like we had our IUI's on the same day wanna buddy up?
I also had 2 follies size 15 & 18 both on my left side
This was my 2nd IUI


----------



## waiting2be

whiskey said:


> Hi ladies,
> 
> Hope you're all doing ok.
> 
> Springy - so sorry to hear about your BFN:hugs: . I hope your DH is giving you lots of tlc...
> 
> Klein - my fsh levels are quite high too - around the 9.6 Mark - my fs said it was nothing to worry about since I responded ok to the meds and produced three decent sized follicles.
> 
> Hockey24 - how is this cycle going for you?
> 
> Lucie - isn't it amazing how quickly things happen once you get the ball rolling?! Hope all is going well.
> 
> Waiting2be - I just noticed that we both were scheduled for iui today! I'd love to buddy up! How did it go?
> 
> Well, I just had my first iui today. I was nervous beforehand but amazed at how straight forward it was. The trigger shot was the killer for me. The actual injection was fine but i was in quite a bit of pain 12 hours later. Something must have been working! DH's was 30million which fs was happy with. I keep telling myself it only takes one!!!
> 
> On the the TWW now. Don't know how I'm going to get through it!
> 
> Hope everyone else is having a lovely Monday.

I would love to buddy up :)
This was my 2nd IUI and it went pretty good a little sad that my hubbys count was lower than last time but the FS said it was still great.

I had 2 follies on day 11th size 15 & 18 both on my left side I triggered on Sat around 4 but this time I didnt get the o pains like last time which I'm not sure if its a good sign :thumbup: My hubbys count post wash was 67 mil with 82% mobile last time it was 300mil with 87% mobile with 3 follies I also keep telling myself just need one 

The trigger shot made me super bloated:wacko:


----------



## lusterleaf

hockey24 said:


> hope2bemom30 said:
> 
> 
> Hockey24-Hope you get a positive result this time. Where are you from?
> 
> I have mild abdominal pains on day 2 of the trigger shot today. Is that normal?
> 
> Thank you hope2bemom! I live in Kansas. :thumbup:
> 
> You are having abdominal pains on your 2nd day of injections or you did a trigger shot to cause ovulation and that is causing abdominal pains?
> 
> Klein - yes, that is exactly right for the antral counts and your numbers sound great. The count can vary from month to month but not sure what drives that. :wacko:
> 
> Lusterleaf - have you had any side effects from the clomid - ie - thinner lining, ovarian cysts, etc? If not, then it sounds like clomid is a good fit for you. But I have heard you do need to give your body a break after 6 months - kind of lets it re-set. Plus alot of doctors will move to a more aggressive method if its hasn't worked after that many months.Click to expand...

i had a cyst once but it it went away in 2 cycles.. my lining is OK... but its good to know that i should bring it up w/ my doc if i'm not successful after this cycle. Thanks!


----------



## lusterleaf

waiting2be said:


> whiskey said:
> 
> 
> Hi ladies,
> 
> Hope you're all doing ok.
> 
> Springy - so sorry to hear about your BFN:hugs: . I hope your DH is giving you lots of tlc...
> 
> Klein - my fsh levels are quite high too - around the 9.6 Mark - my fs said it was nothing to worry about since I responded ok to the meds and produced three decent sized follicles.
> 
> Hockey24 - how is this cycle going for you?
> 
> Lucie - isn't it amazing how quickly things happen once you get the ball rolling?! Hope all is going well.
> 
> Waiting2be - I just noticed that we both were scheduled for iui today! I'd love to buddy up! How did it go?
> 
> Well, I just had my first iui today. I was nervous beforehand but amazed at how straight forward it was. The trigger shot was the killer for me. The actual injection was fine but i was in quite a bit of pain 12 hours later. Something must have been working! DH's was 30million which fs was happy with. I keep telling myself it only takes one!!!
> 
> On the the TWW now. Don't know how I'm going to get through it!
> 
> Hope everyone else is having a lovely Monday.
> 
> I would love to buddy up :)
> This was my 2nd IUI and it went pretty good a little sad that my hubbys count was lower than last time but the FS said it was still great.
> 
> I had 2 follies on day 11th size 15 & 18 both on my left side I triggered on Sat around 4 but this time I didnt get the o pains like last time which I'm not sure if its a good sign :thumbup: My hubbys count post wash was 67 mil with 82% mobile last time it was 300mil with 87% mobile with 3 follies I also keep telling myself just need one
> 
> The trigger shot made me super bloated:wacko:Click to expand...

Those numbers still sound good, my doc told me they like to see at least 5 million! good luck!!


----------



## Angel baby

Hello ladies! I read through this thread and learned alot!!!!

I am on my first IUI cycle. I took 50mg clomid 3-7. On my CD 10 scan I have 3 follicles on each side. Greatest one being 20mm then below 9.5 on my left side. On my R side a 15mm and another at 10. 

I returned this morning for scans and it is 24 now on my left and 18 on my right so I will be taking the trigger tonight at 1am. Go back 36 hours on Wednesday at 1pm for the IUI. DH SA was good 6 months ago but I don't remember his numbers being as high as some of you had said your counts were so I hope he does well with the numbers on Wednesday.


----------



## waiting2be

Good Luck Angel Baby!
Looks like you have some great size follies.


----------



## Angel baby

Thankyou! I was hoping they could tell me the 9.5 had increased but they think the 24mm follicle was over shadowing the other 2 they seen on Saturday. My right tube is blocked so Ill drop the 18mm one but it definately will nit get fertilized unless there is a miracle so I'm glad the largest follicle is on the left. Makes it a little hopeful!


----------



## mrs.rodrigues

yay i can finally be a part of your club!!!! :thumbup: 

AF came sunday so today i had my baseline bloodwork and ultrasound! 

everything is looking good except i need to take more b12 for my anemia.

starting clomid 100mg tommorow for days....now ladies this is my first IUI in general what side effects should i expect?

i go back the 30th for an ultrasound and trigger and the 1st for the IUI(okay so i guess id be december iuis)


im so excited!!!!! :happydance:


----------



## kleinfor3

lusterleaf said:


> sorry springy and others that got a BFN, I hope next month is better for you! Good luck to those that joined that are doing their first IUI.
> whiskey- i take the trigger shot each month and it is painful after, you're right! Plus i'm left with a huge red mark around the spot.. so weird. It also makes me VERY bloated. ugh...
> 
> I'm on my second IUI cycle, currently on CD 8, I finished my last clomid pill yesterday and go back in on CD 10 to see how my follies are doing. I just don't know whether or not I should ask to do my IUI 36 hours after I trigger or 24 hours, my RE does them 24 hours but when I google I scare myself seeing that most people do it 36 hours..
> 
> Also this will be my 5th month on clomid, but I read somewhere that its not good to be on clomid for more than 6 cycles, does anyone know if this is true? I seem to respond well to it.. I just can't get pregnant thus far!

I'm on CD 7 today. So we are pretty close. I wouldn't worry too much about the 24 hours...just so they get in there before it happens I think. I have heard that about the Clomid too. They may switch you to the Letrozole (very similiar minus the lining thinning) or maybe split cycle with an injectable...THEN AGAIN...THIS COULD BE YOUR BFP!!! Wishing You Luck!


----------



## kleinfor3

mrs.rodrigues said:


> yay i can finally be a part of your club!!!! :thumbup:
> 
> AF came sunday so today i had my baseline bloodwork and ultrasound!
> 
> everything is looking good except i need to take more b12 for my anemia.
> 
> starting clomid 100mg tommorow for days....now ladies this is my first IUI in general what side effects should i expect?
> 
> i go back the 30th for an ultrasound and trigger and the 1st for the IUI(okay so i guess id be december iuis)
> 
> 
> im so excited!!!!! :happydance:

Good Luck! Clomid was the major thing that caused me side effects...lets just say it makes me very :devil: lol. Mood swings are pretty bad. As for the IUI itself...it was a cake walk for me. I think most will agree. No pain involved in the procedure. I felt minor cramping the next 24 hours but could for sure go to work etc. 
HTH


----------



## kleinfor3

Angel baby said:


> Hello ladies! I read through this thread and learned alot!!!!
> 
> I am on my first IUI cycle. I took 50mg clomid 3-7. On my CD 10 scan I have 3 follicles on each side. Greatest one being 20mm then below 9.5 on my left side. On my R side a 15mm and another at 10.
> 
> I returned this morning for scans and it is 24 now on my left and 18 on my right so I will be taking the trigger tonight at 1am. Go back 36 hours on Wednesday at 1pm for the IUI. DH SA was good 6 months ago but I don't remember his numbers being as high as some of you had said your counts were so I hope he does well with the numbers on Wednesday.

Good Luck Angel Baby!!! Sending you :dust::dust::dust:


----------



## mrs.rodrigues

kleinfor3 said:


> mrs.rodrigues said:
> 
> 
> yay i can finally be a part of your club!!!! :thumbup:
> 
> AF came sunday so today i had my baseline bloodwork and ultrasound!
> 
> everything is looking good except i need to take more b12 for my anemia.
> 
> starting clomid 100mg tommorow for days....now ladies this is my first IUI in general what side effects should i expect?
> 
> i go back the 30th for an ultrasound and trigger and the 1st for the IUI(okay so i guess id be december iuis)
> 
> 
> im so excited!!!!! :happydance:
> 
> Good Luck! Clomid was the major thing that caused me side effects...lets just say it makes me very :devil: lol. Mood swings are pretty bad. As for the IUI itself...it was a cake walk for me. I think most will agree. No pain involved in the procedure. I felt minor cramping the next 24 hours but could for sure go to work etc.
> HTHClick to expand...


oh man DW is going to love that im already moody as it is hehehe


----------



## hockey24

Yeah clomid made me super witchy as well. But only during the time I was taking the pills, then I went back to normal afterwards. 

Good luck!!!


----------



## BellaDonna818

Hello, Ladies.

It's been months since I've been on here. Things have been very busy for me, but now the OH and I are back on the IUI track. This cycle made our 4th IUI. But this time was definitely different, in that we decided to use a donor this time around. With the OH having such a high abnormality rate, it just started to feel like a waste of time, energy, and money pursuing IUI's with such poor quality sperm. And even my Dr. recommended we at least use a mixed sample. Thankfully my OH just wants to have kids, period. So, come Thanksgiving morning, I'll be able to test. That will make it exactly 2 weeks since my IUI. I'm really hoping this time will be the time. Fx'd!


----------



## kleinfor3

Hi Bella, That's great OH decided to go ahead with the donor sperm! It's so close to time for you to test!!! YAY! A BFP would make a GREAT Thanksgiving Gift! I know your ready for your 2WW to be over :0) Goodluck!


----------



## whiskey

Bella - When are you testing?? Keeping my fingers crossed for you!!

Hope2bemom30 - how are the injections going?

Hockey24 - When are you testing? It must be so tempting to test early - don't know how i'm going to cope

lusterleaf - how did the u/s go? Hope those follicles are growing!!

waiting2be - your DHs numbers sound fantastic! How are you getting on with the progesterone? Do you get any side effects?

Angel Baby - good luck! hope the iui goes well!

mrs.rodriguez - is this your first iui?

Well I'm in 1dpiui - this is going to be a loooooong two weeks!

I have a question for everyone - who have you told you're doing iui? We've only told my mum and my best friend (I work in Hong Kong so really wanted someone here to talk to) I'd be interested to hear who everyone else has told..


----------



## hope2bemom30

hockey24 said:


> hope2bemom30 said:
> 
> 
> Hockey24-Hope you get a positive result this time. Where are you from?
> 
> I have mild abdominal pains on day 2 of the trigger shot today. Is that normal?
> 
> Thank you hope2bemom! I live in Kansas. :thumbup:
> 
> You are having abdominal pains on your 2nd day of injections or you did a trigger shot to cause ovulation and that is causing abdominal pains?
> 
> Klein - yes, that is exactly right for the antral counts and your numbers sound great. The count can vary from month to month but not sure what drives that. :wacko:
> 
> Lusterleaf - have you had any side effects from the clomid - ie - thinner lining, ovarian cysts, etc? If not, then it sounds like clomid is a good fit for you. But I have heard you do need to give your body a break after 6 months - kind of lets it re-set. Plus alot of doctors will move to a more aggressive method if its hasn't worked after that many months.Click to expand...


Hi Hockey24.. I had my trigger shot 2 days ago. The shot it self was very painful. Now after 2 days I have sensitivity near my ovaries. I hope all this pain results in BFP.


----------



## hope2bemom30

whiskey said:


> Bella - When are you testing?? Keeping my fingers crossed for you!!
> 
> Hope2bemom30 - how are the injections going?
> 
> Hockey24 - When are you testing? It must be so tempting to test early - don't know how i'm going to cope
> 
> lusterleaf - how did the u/s go? Hope those follicles are growing!!
> 
> waiting2be - your DHs numbers sound fantastic! How are you getting on with the progesterone? Do you get any side effects?
> 
> Angel Baby - good luck! hope the iui goes well!
> 
> mrs.rodriguez - is this your first iui?
> 
> Well I'm in 1dpiui - this is going to be a loooooong two weeks!
> 
> I have a question for everyone - who have you told you're doing iui? We've only told my mum and my best friend (I work in Hong Kong so really wanted someone here to talk to) I'd be interested to hear who everyone else has told..


Hi Whiskey...I am 2dpt and have had mild pain near my ovaries and that's it. First time on injectables and I feel weak and also tend to sleep a lot.

I usually prefer not to tell any one else other than my mum about the treatments. That keeps me less stressful in the 2WW.

Baby Dust to All!


----------



## Angel baby

I just told a close friend and my aunt. I know my family thinks something is going on because I can't attend some family things every day like they want me to this week but I just told them monitoring. I didn't want anyone to really know because I'll get the dreaded question 50 times of are you pregnant and having to say no 50 more times. Lol!


----------



## hockey24

Whiskey - its very tempting to test early but I did that last month and it just messed with my mind!! So I have vowed to wait until Saturday as AF is supposed to start Sunday. If I do not have any spotting by Saturday, I am going to test. If anything it will soften the blow! 

I have told a few friends, my mother, my husbands family and my boss. I don't advertise what we are doing but I don't hide it either if people ask. Infertility is such a personal thing but I think it happens much more than most of us know and I've found that talking about it, I hear more stories of other people who have struggled. For instance, my dentist is pregnant and by telling her my story, she told me that she got pregnant both times through injectable IUI's - which of course inspired me!


----------



## waiting2be

Whiskey - I start my progesterone suppositories Wed night only once a day and well they are a bit messy but nothing too bad also not sure if the HCG shot or progesterone or maybe both made me super bloated last month

Other than that I feel fine no clomid side effects this month

As for telling ppl we havent told anyone in our fam but I did tell a friend which also had a hard time getting pregnant I just dont want ppl asking me questions because I get very emotional when I have other ppl asking me plus like someone else said then you get the question of are you pregnant yet 50 million times and you have to say no 50 million times :/


----------



## mrs.rodrigues

whiskey said:


> Bella - When are you testing?? Keeping my fingers crossed for you!!
> 
> Hope2bemom30 - how are the injections going?
> 
> Hockey24 - When are you testing? It must be so tempting to test early - don't know how i'm going to cope
> 
> lusterleaf - how did the u/s go? Hope those follicles are growing!!
> 
> waiting2be - your DHs numbers sound fantastic! How are you getting on with the progesterone? Do you get any side effects?
> 
> Angel Baby - good luck! hope the iui goes well!
> 
> mrs.rodriguez - is this your first iui?
> 
> Well I'm in 1dpiui - this is going to be a loooooong two weeks!
> 
> I have a question for everyone - who have you told you're doing iui? We've only told my mum and my best friend (I work in Hong Kong so really wanted someone here to talk to) I'd be interested to hear who everyone else has told..

yes this is my first! so right now i have all sorts of emotions because i have not experinced any of this yet lol


----------



## waiting2be

mrs.rodrigues said:


> yay i can finally be a part of your club!!!! :thumbup:
> 
> AF came sunday so today i had my baseline bloodwork and ultrasound!
> 
> everything is looking good except i need to take more b12 for my anemia.
> 
> starting clomid 100mg tommorow for days....now ladies this is my first IUI in general what side effects should i expect?
> 
> i go back the 30th for an ultrasound and trigger and the 1st for the IUI(okay so i guess id be december iuis)
> 
> 
> im so excited!!!!! :happydance:


Welcome to the IUI club :)
I had my 1st IUI last month (BFN) & my 2nd one yesterday with 50mg of clomid, ovidrell (trigger) shot and progesterone suppositories 3 days after IUI and the only s/e I had was bloating other than that i dont recall any other side effects. I know everyone response different to meds so hopefully u dont have any :)


----------



## Sponge12

Hi ladies/new ladies doing your 1st iui.

I'm on 6dpiui and I have been having really bad cramps the past 2 days (all day) have a headache on and off also.

I'm taking my crinone gel every night therefore I can't test until 18dpiui, that is Sat week. Gosh I don't know how I will manage!!

Best of luck to everyone x


----------



## waiting2be

Good Luck sponge!


----------



## lusterleaf

good luck sponge! Is the gel you speak of the same as progesterone? my doc told me to take progesterone supps this time around after I do my IUI, will this cause a false pg test? I already know NOT to test earlier than 10dpiui, I learned my lesson last cycle!

I go back in tomorrow for my CD 10 sono to see how my follies are doing, I am hoping that my IUI falls this Sunday being that I do not have work that day... My coworkers already think im pg because i've had to come in late for past IUI's and other things...

Oh well fingers crossed for all of us!


----------



## waiting2be

lusterleaf said:


> good luck sponge! Is the gel you speak of the same as progesterone? my doc told me to take progesterone supps this time around after I do my IUI, will this cause a false pg test? I already know NOT to test earlier than 10dpiui, I learned my lesson last cycle!
> 
> I go back in tomorrow for my CD 10 sono to see how my follies are doing, I am hoping that my IUI falls this Sunday being that I do not have work that day... My coworkers already think im pg because i've had to come in late for past IUI's and other things...
> 
> Oh well fingers crossed for all of us!

lol same thing happened to me my manager asked if I was preggo since I keep going to the doctor finally told her that I wasnt yet but we are trying that was it didnt want to tell her the whole story


----------



## kleinfor3

Sponge---Hope you SO get your BFP. I swapped from progesterone to crinone (drugstore couldn't get any progesterone in). I am going to ask if taking it could get a false positive. I know the progesterone didn't but it could be different. 

Lusterleaf---CD 9 scan for me is tomorrow, since 10th day would be Thanksgiving. Totally learned my lesson last cycle as well :( I am hoping IUI falls on Friday or Saturday. Really don't want Sunday (hubby is working Sunday and making double time lol)

Whiskey---We have been trying since we had a m/c in January 10. So pretty much everyone close in family/friends know what's going on. My FS is about 1hr 10 min away so I can't really keep it a secret when I need people to take my kids to school...they just kinda know. I have a close friend who I vent to pretty often, She went thru infertility 20 years ago (got preggo with twins her last cycle!) and I have found that she helps me ALOT more than support from family or my friends---she can RELATE lol. No one has had anything negative to say though so that's good. Nobody really hounds me during 2WW. I think they are pretty calm about it, but I have 2 kids already so they aren't like super excited lol...they just know we are trying etc...

Hockey---SO HOPING FOR A BFP FOR YOU!!!! Have you been trying to symptom spot?


I am going for CD 9 scan tomorrow. Will update later! 

Let me just say a vent about the progesterone, maybe this happened to someone else. So after BFN last month...it's like the medicine comes back out! Like in a wad...really gross. Is this typical...what goes up must come down :haha:lol???


----------



## hockey24

Uh yes, hate the progesterone! I take one in the morning and one at night so there is never any relief from leakage!! So gross and definitely not sexy!! 

So I'm 10 DPIUI today and all the bloat I've had is gone. Not sure that is such a good sign. Can't believe I'm saying I want to be bloated but at least it makes me feel like there is a chance!! Otherwise, just a few more days and I'll know one way or the other.


----------



## Sponge12

Hi Ladies,

Thanks so much for your best wishes, I wish the same and more for each and every one of you this month! 

hi lusterleaf, yes it is a progesterone gel, suppose to be the best in regards to gels. 

kleinfor3, how do you find the gels? I just looked up today " does crinone cause a false positive" and all the info came back with no. So I'm thinking why was I told to test 18dpiui??

So if I can test......then today is 9dpiui and 10 days past trigger. Think I might test on Friday??


----------



## Sponge12

Hi Hockey24,

We are in and around the same in regards to days. I'm on 9dpiui and 10 past trigger. I had very bad cramps/bloated over the past few days, not as much today.

Best of luck, when are you testing??


----------



## Angel baby

Hmmm... I'm wondering if they are going to check my progesterone level. I inseminated this afternoon and DH put out 88.6 million post wash at 99% motility. I go back in at 7am to be sure my 2 big follies have collapsed. I think I heard her say that I wouldn't come back until 12dpo for pregnancy test.


----------



## kleinfor3

CD 9 UPDATE--
Follie @ 20
Follie @ 18
Follie @ 15
Estradoil was at 558
Progesterone 0.3
I trigger tonight and IUI Friday morning. Does anyone know if the blood test levels look ok? I am googling now lol


----------



## kleinfor3

Angel baby--those numbers sound great! 12dpiui sounds correct for beta test. GOODLUCK!!!

Sponge--did you trigger? Even with a trigger I would think for sure you'd get an accurate test at 14 dpiui at the most. (I just googled it like you said)

Hockey--lol don't read too much into the unbloated feeling...after all the bloating has lead to a BFN so maybe this is a GREAT sign!!! When will you be testing??? No lube is as great as the progesterone....NOT!!! YUCK!

Sponge--What day are you testing on???


----------



## Lucie73821

Anyone have any hints as to how to survive the TWW? I'm only 3dpiui and I feel like I'm going crazy!!!! I keep googling stats and such. I am having a hard time telling myself I've done all I can and now it's just a waiting game....


----------



## hockey24

kleinfor3 said:


> CD 9 UPDATE--
> Follie @ 20
> Follie @ 18
> Follie @ 15
> Estradoil was at 558
> Progesterone 0.3
> I trigger tonight and IUI Friday morning. Does anyone know if the blood test levels look ok? I am googling now lol

Those look like great numbers and hopefully that 3rd one will grow a bit more for ovulation day and give you a solid 3! My Estradoil last month was 800 and they said that was consistent with 4 mature follies. We didn't do Estradoil this month so I don't have another comparison. 

Wishing you a successful IUI on Friday!!! :thumbup:


----------



## hockey24

kleinfor3 said:


> Hockey--lol don't read too much into the unbloated feeling...after all the bloating has lead to a BFN so maybe this is a GREAT sign!!! When will you be testing??? No lube is as great as the progesterone....NOT!!! YUCK!
> 
> Sponge--What day are you testing on???

Klein - you are correct! Maybe different is good. :thumbup:


----------



## Angel baby

Lucie73821 said:


> Anyone have any hints as to how to survive the TWW? I'm only 3dpiui and I feel like I'm going crazy!!!! I keep googling stats and such. I am having a hard time telling myself I've done all I can and now it's just a waiting game....

I'm doing the same thing! LOL! You are not alone! I'm only 1dpiui! lol! :dohh:


----------



## kleinfor3

Angel baby said:


> Lucie73821 said:
> 
> 
> Anyone have any hints as to how to survive the TWW? I'm only 3dpiui and I feel like I'm going crazy!!!! I keep googling stats and such. I am having a hard time telling myself I've done all I can and now it's just a waiting game....
> 
> I'm doing the same thing! LOL! You are not alone! I'm only 1dpiui! lol! :dohh:Click to expand...

I haven't even had my iui yet and I'm already going crazy!!! Omg it's going to be a long 2ww for me. This stinks!


----------



## FPB

Hi Ladies,
I thought I would join you on this tww if that's ok. I feel you on the torture of waiting!! I went through this before for my son who is 18m but not it's years later and I'm worried. 
I had my iui Sun 1 follicle 17mm good e2 and trigger with ovidrel. Took clomid and femera too. This is my 1st cycle with a trigger ever. I tested this am and my test was neg?? I triggered 6 days ago with 250ug? Is it weird to be gone so soon?? 
I'm going to test everyday until I get my positive!! 
I hope this is the cycle for everyone :)


----------



## Angel baby

FPB said:


> Hi Ladies,
> I thought I would join you on this tww if that's ok. I feel you on the torture of waiting!! I went through this before for my son who is 18m but not it's years later and I'm worried.
> I had my iui Sun 1 follicle 17mm good e2 and trigger with ovidrel. Took clomid and femera too. This is my 1st cycle with a trigger ever. I tested this am and my test was neg?? I triggered 6 days ago with 250ug? Is it weird to be gone so soon??
> I'm going to test everyday until I get my positive!!
> I hope this is the cycle for everyone :)

I tested yesterday just to see the positive! Lol! I'll have to test on Monday too to see if it's gone too!


----------



## kleinfor3

FPB said:


> Hi Ladies,
> I thought I would join you on this tww if that's ok. I feel you on the torture of waiting!! I went through this before for my son who is 18m but not it's years later and I'm worried.
> I had my iui Sun 1 follicle 17mm good e2 and trigger with ovidrel. Took clomid and femera too. This is my 1st cycle with a trigger ever. I tested this am and my test was neg?? I triggered 6 days ago with 250ug? Is it weird to be gone so soon??
> I'm going to test everyday until I get my positive!!
> I hope this is the cycle for everyone :)

I have tested on day 6 and the trigger be gone already. Last cycle I started testing early hit or miss every other day or so with different kinds of tests. Wouldn't advise that. If your going to test out the trigger test daily, with the same tests. I almost drove myself crazy last month thinking I hade a positive. It sucked :( . How many cycles did it take for your son? Hope you get your BFP!!! Goodluck!


----------



## FPB

I bought the tests online all the same. Forgot to test this am I was so tired!! Klienfor3 I'm glad to know that it's possible. Do you do progesterones @ day 6 to confirm you ovulate? Anyone testing Dec 4th?? I've nervous it's such an emotional rollercoaster!


----------



## Angel baby

I go in on 12/5 for my hcg bloodwork


----------



## FPB

Klienfor3, thanks I also hope this is it for you too! I did lots of drug cycles alone but got pregnant with my son on my 2nd iui cycle with only 1 follicle! I'm hoping to repeat this trend. I was worried because the last cycle there was no ovulation with the same drug protocol. I had to trigger this cycle. I am not very optimistic. Hoping for another miracle! 
I hope everyone gets some good news this cycle ;)


----------



## FPB

Angel baby said:


> I go in on 12/5 for my hcg bloodwork

I go the day before you!! Here's hoping for some good luck for all of us!!!


----------



## kleinfor3

So...after a long trip to the 'open' clinic and a ton of people. I got my IUI. Hubby's count was 67 million, so it was up some from last time. 

As she was doing my IUI she noted a blue dot on my cervix. Apparently this can be from endometriosis. I have never been told I have that but it could be the problem that I am having conceiving all of a sudden. I mean I have 2 kids, I've been preggo 4 times. I have been wondering what could be going wrong and all of a sudden we have issues. :cry: Of course I'm upset b/c if it is endo then I prob won't have luck this cycle so that stinks. I dunno.

IUI was timed correctly. The u/s showed fluid around the follicles. O will be soon. So I guess that was good. 

And now we wait...


----------



## kleinfor3

FPB said:


> I bought the tests online all the same. Forgot to test this am I was so tired!! Klienfor3 I'm glad to know that it's possible. Do you do progesterones @ day 6 to confirm you ovulate? Anyone testing Dec 4th?? I've nervous it's such an emotional rollercoaster!

They do test my progesterone, I didn't know what it was for though. So they can tell you o-ed by those numbers? I just thought that was to check the lining levels or something...


----------



## hockey24

Well, I think I'm about out for the month. Had some spotting tonight and AF is due on Sunday. This happened exactly the same last month - spotting 2 days before and then full roar of the witch! 

I continue to be baffled on how there can be 267 million sperm inserted up there with 4 maturing eggs and nothing gets fertilized and grows! Geez!!! 

Praying for the rest of you and BFP's! Baby dust to you!!


----------



## Angel baby

hockey24 said:


> Well, I think I'm about out for the month. Had some spotting tonight and AF is due on Sunday. This happened exactly the same last month - spotting 2 days before and then full roar of the witch!
> 
> I continue to be baffled on how there can be 267 million sperm inserted up there with 4 maturing eggs and nothing gets fertilized and grows! Geez!!!
> 
> Praying for the rest of you and BFP's! Baby dust to you!!

This baffles me too! It's perfectly delivered and timed great and still BFN! Grrrr... Sorry the witch is on her way!


----------



## kleinfor3

hockey24 said:


> Well, I think I'm about out for the month. Had some spotting tonight and AF is due on Sunday. This happened exactly the same last month - spotting 2 days before and then full roar of the witch!
> 
> I continue to be baffled on how there can be 267 million sperm inserted up there with 4 maturing eggs and nothing gets fertilized and grows! Geez!!!
> 
> Praying for the rest of you and BFP's! Baby dust to you!!

OMG. That so stinks. I was really hoping you were going to get your BFP this month! :hugs: Keep us posted. I will hold out hope!!! Ban the :witch:

267 Million!!!! 4 EGGS!!! This is just mad :wacko:


----------



## froliky2011

hockey24 said:


> Well, I think I'm about out for the month. Had some spotting tonight and AF is due on Sunday. This happened exactly the same last month - spotting 2 days before and then full roar of the witch!
> 
> I continue to be baffled on how there can be 267 million sperm inserted up there with 4 maturing eggs and nothing gets fertilized and grows! Geez!!!
> 
> Praying for the rest of you and BFP's! Baby dust to you!!

Sorry. It's so challenging for some of us but worth every effort I am sure. :hugs:


----------



## froliky2011

I just had my first IUI yesterday. I have another tonight. My follicle was 22 mm and lining was approximately 11 mm. I had a positive OPK yesterday evening too. Doctor inseminated without positive OPK because I had all the symptoms of Ovulating, my follicle was a good size (CD12 - 22 mm) and lining was 11 mm (CD- 12). Round 2 tonight. Baby Dust to All!!!


----------



## Sponge12

Hi ladies,

Best of luck to you guys that have just done your iui's.

Hi Hockey, sorry to hear af might be on the way, have you tested?? I tested yesterday 11dpiui and got a bfn. Woke this morning and done another test and the fecking thing did not work, showed no result. OMG I am so upset, I don't know if I should run out and buy more tests or just wait for af.

I feel this month has not worked for me either. God so pissed off right now


----------



## hockey24

Yep - right on schedule this morning! Which is good since I drowned my sorrows in a bottle of wine last night. 

So now I hope that my Day 3 scan will show I'm good to go again in December for IUI #3. Have to keep moving forward!

Sponge - I hope she steers clear and you get that BFP!!


----------



## VnRsBaby

*AF reared her ugly last night, so I'm out  We are taking a break for the holidays this cycle. We're working on improving DH's motility and morphology with vitties / supplements in hopes that it will increase our chances next time. Good luck to those of you still in your 2WW and  and good vibes to all!!*


----------



## froliky2011

hockey24 said:


> Well, I think I'm about out for the month. Had some spotting tonight and AF is due on Sunday. This happened exactly the same last month - spotting 2 days before and then full roar of the witch!
> 
> I continue to be baffled on how there can be 267 million sperm inserted up there with 4 maturing eggs and nothing gets fertilized and grows! Geez!!!
> 
> Praying for the rest of you and BFP's! Baby dust to you!!

I am sorry!!! What was the size of your follicles? Do all follicles have an egg in them? Your news puts things in perspective. It is crazy when there are people out there who do not want to get pregnant and get pregnant practically by looking at the opposite sex.


----------



## froliky2011

Sorry VnRs Baby. Baby Dust to you!!


----------



## hockey24

VNRS ---- :hugs::hugs::hug::hugs::hugs:

Froliky - All I know are that I had 4 mature follicles (over 18mm) and an estrogen level that was high enough to confirm 3 or 4. I wish I knew more but I guess it wouldn't change the result. 

They say IUI's only have a 15-20% chance of working and I assume a medicated IUI would be higher. Just doesn't make sense sometimes. 

I'm anxious to get to IVF so that I can at least know if fertilized eggs are possible!

:dust: to the rest of the TWW'ers!!


----------



## FPB

So sorry to hear about those AF's. What an emotional rollercoaster! Hang in there. Good luck to the rest of you who have yet to test!


----------



## kleinfor3

VNRSBABY- So sorry to hear about AF. Goodluck getting DH's numbers up :) Hope January will be your lucky month!!!

Hockey- So sorry to hear AF came for sure. Maybe you'll get a BFP for your Christmas present!!! I agree it makes no sense :(

Sponge-Wow, that really stinks! AH...that's why I have got to where I pee in a cup so I can reuse my FMU if something CRAZY happens. LET US KNOW WHEN YOU TEST AGAIN!!! GOODLUCK...

Froliky--Goodluck with your IUI's, hope you will get your BFP this cycle :)


----------



## whiskey

Hi Ladies,

Hope all of you had a good weekend. 

kleinfor3  how are you feeling? Are you symptom spotting yet?! Im going crazy with every twinge!

hockey24  so, so sorry to hear that AF appeared!!! Grrrr!!!! :growlmad:Your numbers looked brilliant. I really admire your onwards and upwards thinking though.

VnRsBaby  sorry to hear youre out this month too:nope:

Just think ladies - December is a new month - youre one month closer to your BFP. 

froliky2011  welcome to the TWW! Hope it zooms in for you. 

Sponge12  have you done another test??? It could still happen for you  youre not out until AF arrives! Keeping my fingers crossed for you.

Well ladies, Im 7DPIUI and for some reason Im not feeling too optimistic. Just a gut feeling but hopefully Ill be proven wrong!

I have a question  Im thinking I will test on 13DPIUI  next Sunday  as if its negative it will give DH and I the day to process and work out our next step  do you think if I use a FRER the results will be conclusive?


----------



## FPB

Hi Ladies,
Whiskey, I tested 9days post IUI with my son and got a BFP, faint but there with first response. 
I am bummed, I just got a call and my progesterone 7days post IUI was 12 :(. According to what I read they say that a medicated cycle they expect at least 15. The nurse I spoke with seemed unphased by that and still optimistic, she suggested it just could be we tested a day early??? Anyone have any thoughts or comments on this??


----------



## lusterleaf

hi ladies, hope everyone is doing well and sorry to those that got BFN's recently. i went in for my IUI yesterday morning. I am concerned because it was done 27.5 hours after i took my HCG trigger, and I read usually people have them done 36 hours, so today is most likely my O day. I triggered with a 25.5 mm follie, which I think may be over-mature, and the others were 19.5, 18, and 17, so i'm hoping these matured a little bit more before my IUI as i know they usually like to see them 20-24mm.. oh well fingers crossed!


----------



## kleinfor3

whiskey said:


> Hi Ladies,
> 
> Hope all of you had a good weekend.
> 
> kleinfor3  how are you feeling? Are you symptom spotting yet?! Im going crazy with every twinge!
> 
> Well ladies, Im 7DPIUI and for some reason Im not feeling too optimistic. Just a gut feeling but hopefully Ill be proven wrong!
> 
> I have a question  Im thinking I will test on 13DPIUI  next Sunday  as if its negative it will give DH and I the day to process and work out our next step  do you think if I use a FRER the results will be conclusive?

Hi Whiskey-Atleast your further along the 2ww than I am. It is so at such a dead halt for me :( I would think 13dpiui would be an accurate test result. 

I am 3DPIUI and testing out of my trigger so we will see what happens. I'm not feeling too optimistic either. I don't know just so many BFN's seems like it will never happen.


----------



## waiting2be

Hello Ladies 

I am 7dpiui today and sooooo ready to test 
AF is due 12/6 but I will be testing Sunday 12/4 if i can wait that long.

This was my 2nd IUI and acutally feeling alot more optimistic than the 1st one.
I've been keeping you ladies in my prayers so hopefully this will be it :)


----------



## hockey24

Ladies - I'm still going to stalk this thread as I know there is going to be at least one BFP from you ladies!! 

We can help things along medically as much as we want but in the end, its still just seems like luck that everything takes. All the stars align just right and everything falls into place. It's going to happen!!!

:dust::dust::dust: to the remaining TWW'ers!


----------



## knoxydd

Hi All.. Just wanted to check in to see if anyone in their 2ww has symptoms. 
I'm about 9 dpiui and I dont feel a whole lot different.. things feel pretty much the same. Anyone have anything out of the norm to report?


----------



## waiting2be

knoxydd said:


> Hi All.. Just wanted to check in to see if anyone in their 2ww has symptoms.
> I'm about 9 dpiui and I dont feel a whole lot different.. things feel pretty much the same. Anyone have anything out of the norm to report?

7dpiui no symptoms and i dont feel different either lol 
I dont think I had any time to really think about it last week with thanksgiving and all but I'm sure I'll pay alot more attention this week


----------



## Sponge12

Hi Ladies,

I had an awful night last night (feeling sorry for myself) I really felt af was on the way. After my bfn on the sat 11dpiu, well to say I was upset was an understatement. I cried and said to my husband I have enough of peeing on a stick for 2 full years..

I woke up in the middle of the night with twinges, had them again this morning. That is the only thing really different about this cycle. So I left the office to go to a meeting and went into the chemist to buy some tests.

I bought a twin pack of tests I never seen before!! They were no other tests besides the digital ones and I did not want to use them. The test was called (accurate) I did the test in work as it was 13dpiui and I felt maybe I have some hope with these twinges.

Waited for a few minutes and nothing, then I later took an another look (in my handbag) and I thought I could see a line, I went a bit crazy in the office trying to see if it was a line and yes I it was but very very faint! I did not want to get myself all crazy as well how many times have I done this so I tested again a couple of hours later. And this test took a bit longer to show up but it was stronger.. the only worries I have is it says do not read test result after 10 mins, but then if they were nothing there then it would not show up, right??

Showed it to my ds and he agreed definitively the second one. So I made him run to the shop and buy some more tests (poor guy) tested 1st response and I was a bit disappointed as it did not come up the way I would liked it to have, however, I can still see a very very faint line. Ds says he cant see anything.

Well ladies what you all think?? I cant believe I am even asking that question. Its just every other month there is nothing really there in terms of lines but I think this could be it.Im hoping, if it is, should the line be stronger on 13dpiui??

Im going to test again 1st thing in the morning, I know when I got pregnant with my son, I got a bfn on a Sunday (was so upset) but then got a bfp on the wed..

Oh please God let this be it xx


T


----------



## Angel baby

Sponge-:hugs::hugs: I hope you wake up to a blazing red BFP in the morning! Fx for u!


----------



## Angel baby

How many of you tested your trigger out? I know I'm only 6dptrigger but it's only faded a little! Lol! My metabolism must suck! Lol!


----------



## hockey24

Sponge - I think there is totally a chance. Test again in the morning and see how it looks! Lots of people do not get a BFP until after their period is missed so only time will tell. 

Fingers x'd for you!!


----------



## Lucie73821

knoxydd said:


> Hi All.. Just wanted to check in to see if anyone in their 2ww has symptoms.
> I'm about 9 dpiui and I dont feel a whole lot different.. things feel pretty much the same. Anyone have anything out of the norm to report?


I did my trigger shot on the 19th, first iui on the 21st. Had some symptoms first few days which I wrote off as being related to the trigger. They were gone 4 days later. The past 4 or 5 days I've had a weird "heavy" feeling in my pelvis, almost like I'm bloated but not quite. I've also had a time in the afternoon these last few days where I'm down right exhausted, like falling asleep while sitting straight up on the couch exhausted. Finally, my nipples (sorry if TMI) have been extremely sore, to the point that the slightest touch or brush against them is very painful.

I'm trying really hard not to read too much into this. Do you ladies think these are still from the trigger, or do I have a shot? I'm 7dpiui now, af should be due next Mon or Tuesday.


----------



## kleinfor3

Waiting2be- I know...I'm only 3dpiui and it's killing me. I thought I would test out the trigger just so I can feed my POAS addiction! Goodluck!!! So glad your feeling optimistic! Pray pray pray!

Hockey-So glad your stalking lol. :flower: Keeps hopes up :) PLUS I just love seeing your smiling avatar looking back at me!!!:haha:

knoxy-I would totally trade places with you...seems like 9dpiui is like light years away compared to my 3dpiui. :wacko: No symptoms really. Guess it's too soon but ya know I've been watching!!!

Angel Baby- I am in the process of testing out. I'm 5dptrigger and it's still very strong. Mine must suck too lol. Maybe I don't drink enough liquids!:shrug:

Sponge-I am so hoping this is your BFP. [-o&lt;Was the line there at all within the 5 minutes after peeing?

Lucie-So hard to say. The blasted trigger throws everything off. I would say they are all good signs though...pointing in the right direction!!! When will you be testing?


----------



## kleinfor3

Well I'm 3DPIUI today. Tested + for the trigger. It's still really strong. Atleast I am feeding my POAS addiction someway :blush:

Called and scheduled my laparoscopy for December 19th. I'm glad to be on the book for this year just incase I get a BFN. We weren't planning on doing a cycle in December anyway due to the holidays and we are taking a trip out of town. So after then I'll be ready to start up again in January. 

That's my update lol! Trying not to go :wacko: during this forever long 2WW!!!


----------



## waiting2be

Sponge - I think this can be it!!!
When my sister was late one month she tested for about 2-3 weeks and she kept getting BFN with different test finally she bought a cheapy one and BFP! My niece is now 2 yrs old so I know test can be wrong 

FX'd


----------



## waiting2be

8dpiui no symptoms but still feeling this can be it 

Last night I had a dream I was preggo and that I had a bby girl the strangest part was that I actually saw her face and remember that she had lots of hair and what she was wearing!
I dont usually have dreams but also think it could be that I feel asleep while thinking about bbys :/

good luck to all you ladies

Lucie - We had our IUI's on the same day! FX'd!


----------



## knoxydd

10 dpiui.. the only thing thats a little 'off' is that I am starting to notice my nipples (sorry) turn a whiteish color.. Not sure if this is due to me being cold or what but I've never heard this as a symptom. Other then that, things are still pretty much the same for me too. My RE asked me not to test until Dec 6if AF is not here by then. Last medicated cycle, AF arried early, I think it was 12 or 13 dpiui so I never even made it to test day. I guess the medicated cycles can bring AF on sooner.


----------



## waiting2be

Knoxydd- FX'd :)


----------



## kleinfor3

Sponge...did you test???


----------



## Angel baby

Here are my test so far but add a day to the dpo. I'm 6dpo/iui and 7 days past trigger.



Anyone else doing this and I can look at their trigger testing out?


----------



## kleinfor3

Angel you read my mind...I will post mine later tonight and we can compare! I swear mine looks the same to me!


----------



## kleinfor3

AND it looks like we are both testing with the same tests lol too fun!


----------



## Angel baby

Mine totally does! LOL! The first one I took 2 days after the trigger was a first response and was as dark as the control line but these dollar test I bought so difficult to tell.


----------



## kleinfor3

Ok how do you post pics on here??? Can someone help me out?


----------



## Angel baby

I email myself the pics from the phone the download them to my computer then I click the paperclip in a reply and I browse and upload the photo then close that window after it is uploaded. Then click the paper clip again and your photo that you just uploaded should be there.


----------



## kleinfor3

angel baby said:


> i email myself the pics from the phone the download them to my computer then i click the paperclip in a reply and i browse and upload the photo then close that window after it is uploaded. Then click the paper clip again and your photo that you just uploaded should be there.

attempt at pic
 



Attached Files:







photo.jpg
File size: 19.6 KB
Views: 7


----------



## Angel baby

Yours are still dark, did you use ovidrel?


----------



## froliky2011

Sponge - I hope you get a BFP!! 

Testing After IUI - My doctor is having me come into her office 11 days past 1st IUI and 9 past 2nd IUI for a progesterone blood test. She said if it's high, I am pregnant. My appointment is a week from today. 

Baby Dust to Everyone!!!


----------



## kleinfor3

froliky2011 said:


> Sponge - I hope you get a BFP!!
> 
> Testing After IUI - My doctor is having me come into her office 11 days past 1st IUI and 9 past 2nd IUI for a progesterone blood test. She said if it's high, I am pregnant. My appointment is a week from today.
> 
> Baby Dust to Everyone!!!

She said if the progesterone test is high your pregnant? If that's true I wonder how it works for those of us who are on the progesterone...


----------



## kleinfor3

Angel baby said:


> Yours are still dark, did you use ovidrel?

Yes Ovidrel 250. What was your trigger? I am 4dpiui today (6dptrigger) so I'm sure it's still pretty strong. I don't see a variation in the lines though. Could be the cheap tests lol!


----------



## Angel baby

I did use ovidrel 250 too. I'm 6dpiui and 7 days past trigger


----------



## Sweetness_87

Hey guys baby dust to all!! Approx. how long does it take 5,000 u of thc HCG shot to get out of your system? I am 7 DPIUI, and I want to test tomorrow in the morning (I still know thats early) just dont want a false positive. Thanks for the info in advance!


----------



## kleinfor3

Sweetness_87 said:


> Hey guys baby dust to all!! Approx. how long does it take 5,000 u of thc HCG shot to get out of your system? I am 7 DPIUI, and I want to test tomorrow in the morning (I still know thats early) just dont want a false positive. Thanks for the info in advance!

Don't know how units convert...I do know that Angel is still getting a positive due to trigger and I think she's either 6 or 7 dpiui...


----------



## Angel baby

Yea I'm 7 days past trigger but I think the synthetic ovidrel 250 is equal to 6500 of hcg. But I have this other friend in another thread that hers was gone in 4 days and some 6 but mine is still there. Guess it depends how fast we metabolize it and my metabolism must suck! Lol!


----------



## Sweetness_87

Thanks guys!! And this TWW is NOT fun! Sooooo I still think Im going to test from here on out. lol


----------



## Angel baby

8dpt, These test are 20 so I bet my HCG is less than 20 now.


----------



## waiting2be

Hi ladies 9dpiui getting closer to test but this week seems like its just going by tooooo slow.... No symptoms and dont feel any different either :/ AF due 12/6


----------



## kleinfor3

Angel baby said:


> 8dpt, These test are 20 so I bet my HCG is less than 20 now.
> 
> View attachment 304391

These w/FMU?


----------



## Angel baby

Yes, except the ones I have SMU, those are second morning urine or really afternoon but the second time I pee'd for the day! LOL! I hold my urine not purposly but I'm on the road alot.


----------



## kleinfor3

Angel baby said:


> Yes, except the ones I have SMU, those are second morning urine or really afternoon but the second time I pee'd for the day! LOL! I hold my urine not purposly but I'm on the road alot.

Ok Thanks!


----------



## kleinfor3

Here's mine this morning...


----------



## kleinfor3

waiting2be said:


> Hi ladies 9dpiui getting closer to test but this week seems like its just going by tooooo slow.... No symptoms and dont feel any different either :/ AF due 12/6

Oh waiting...at least your close!!! Hang in there...If you find anything to pass the time let me know! I could sure use it :wacko:


----------



## FPB

Hi Ladies,
I'm sad to say that I think AF is going to rear her ugly head any day now. I am 10days post IUI and BPN this am with first response. So disappointing. I told myself I wouldn't let myself get upset this month but again I am so sad. This roller coaster sucks.
I really hope that the rest of you fair better this month. Good luck!


----------



## knoxydd

FPB said:


> Hi Ladies,
> I'm sad to say that I think AF is going to rear her ugly head any day now. I am 10days post IUI and BPN this am with first response. So disappointing. I told myself I wouldn't let myself get upset this month but again I am so sad. This roller coaster sucks.
> I really hope that the rest of you fair better this month. Good luck!


So sorry :( Do you think you tested too early? I am 11 dpiui today and have been told it's too early to test. I have read that 10dpiui you can cofirm a true BPF (or BFN) with a blood test only. Maybe you're not totally out yet


----------



## Angel baby

Hang in there! Your not out quite yet. Hope it turns BFP for you!


----------



## waiting2be

FPB- maybe its too early? 
FX'd


----------



## waiting2be

Have we got any BFP for NOV IUI's????
I was in the OCT IUI thread last month and unfortunately I think none of us in that thread got a BFP last month :( so reallyyyyyy hoping we get a few BFP's in NOV IUI&#8217;s just to get my hopes up a little in case I get a BFN. 


Good Luck to all :)


----------



## kleinfor3

Where are you Sponge, any news ???


----------



## kleinfor3

FPB said:


> Hi Ladies,
> I'm sad to say that I think AF is going to rear her ugly head any day now. I am 10days post IUI and BPN this am with first response. So disappointing. I told myself I wouldn't let myself get upset this month but again I am so sad. This roller coaster sucks.
> I really hope that the rest of you fair better this month. Good luck!

I still think it's too early! HAVE HOPE!!! Your not out yet!!! Are you going in for BETA?


----------



## kleinfor3

Ok girl's lets recap...who do we have in 2WW, how many DPO/IUI are you...are you scheduled for beta and when...when will you HPT?
Let me know your correct details and I will fix them!!!!

Kleinfor3.....5DPO....12/8 BETA....TESTING OUT TRIGGER
FPB...........10DPO...?............NOW
Sweetness..8DPO....?............?
Angel baby..7DPO....?............TESTING OUT TRIGGER
Waiting2be..9DPO....?............?
Lucie73821..9DPO....?............?
knoxydd.....11DPO...?............?
lusterleaf....3DPO....?............?
:dust::dust::dust:


----------



## mrs.rodrigues

Okay ladies i could really use a :hugs: and some advise...

SO i went in for my cycle day 11 U/S i THOUGHT we would be triggering today to inseminate friday...it seemed that my doctor was a little ticked i only bought one vial(now ladies im not being cheap but cost of doctors and one vial is about 1800 dollars..for one cycle...two vials woulod have set me back a total of 2200 dollars and whos to say i dont need to spend all this again next month) anyway he has my trigger shot at the office so i cant even do it myself! and then he said if i ovulate for friday we can do it but um hello i thought thats why i have the trigger?!?!?!?!?! he said something that if i ovulate he can give it to me after as a "booster" what the hell? has anyone heard of this! and if i dont i come in monday....

now ladies...i have a 26-27 day cycle....that puts me at risk to miss it all together if i wait till monday CD16! i just dont understand why we didnt trigger today! my lining is 10mm and i have in my right ovarie 1 follie at 25mm and one at 14mm and in my left one at 25mm and one at 14mm....wtf?!?! i want to cry right now i havent even tried and i already feel the :bfn: :cry: 
it sadens me more because we and my wife felt a strong feeling of trust with our doctor until today...i didnt want to question him considering he has been doing this for 30 years but still!! i see discouragment in DW eyes...shes so strong but i can tell this took a hit to her. 

well if worse comes to worse i want to ask if he would give consent to have sperm shipped to our house next cycle since we will not have 2200 or 1800 by dec 20th considering the stupid holidays this whole process has made me a grinch this year :xmas21:...but we could have enough for one or two vials to perhaps do it at home..i also have 2 refills left on my clomid and trigger i could use 


im so bummed i just want to sit in a corner and cry....


----------



## Sweetness_87

I'm currently 8 dpiui and tested this morning with a neg result :(. I'm suppose to start December 6 which is still 7 days away. So I know it's still early. At least I know my hcg shot is out of my system. I do plan on testing daily til I get a positive or AF comes. Not really feeling any different besides cramps on and off yesterday. I'm afraid this month will be another big fat negative. :(. HOPEFULLY we will all get a BFP. Anyone having any symptoms?? Baby dust to all!


----------



## waiting2be

9DPIUI today no symptoms and will be testing this weekend 12/4
My FS doesnt have me go in for bloodwork unless I get a BFP so until then I will continue to wait and drive myself crazy ohhhhh and pray alot :)


----------



## whiskey

Hi Klein, please add me to the list. Im 9diui and testing this Sunday. 

Fingers crossed for everyone!


----------



## Angel baby

whiskey said:


> Hi Klein, please add me to the list. Im 9diui and testing this Sunday.
> 
> Fingers crossed for everyone!

Good luck! I need some whiskey too if you can send me some! LOL!


----------



## Lucie73821

kleinfor3 said:


> Ok girl's lets recap...who do we have in 2WW, how many DPO/IUI are you...are you scheduled for beta and when...when will you HPT?
> Let me know your correct details and I will fix them!!!!
> 
> Kleinfor3.....5DPO....12/8 BETA....TESTING OUT TRIGGER
> FPB...........10DPO...?............NOW
> Sweetness..8DPO....?............?
> Angel baby..7DPO....?............TESTING OUT TRIGGER
> Waiting2be..9DPO....?............?
> Lucie73821..9DPO....?............?
> knoxydd.....11DPO...?............?
> lusterleaf....3DPO....?............?
> :dust::dust::dust:


Update on me....AF is due Sunday, so if she isn't here by then, I'll test. No beta scheduled. RE's office just told me to test Monday AM. I would rather test Sun, because if it's a BFN, I'll have a hard time going to school and being upbeat for my kiddos (I teach second grade). 

Good luck to all!!!


----------



## Angel baby

kleinfor3 said:


> Ok girl's lets recap...who do we have in 2WW, how many DPO/IUI are you...are you scheduled for beta and when...when will you HPT?
> Let me know your correct details and I will fix them!!!!
> 
> Kleinfor3.....5DPO....12/8 BETA....TESTING OUT TRIGGER
> FPB...........10DPO...?............NOW
> Sweetness..8DPO....?............?
> Angel baby..7DPO....?............TESTING OUT TRIGGER
> Waiting2be..9DPO....?............?
> Lucie73821..9DPO....?............?
> knoxydd.....11DPO...?............?
> lusterleaf....3DPO....?............?
> :dust::dust::dust:

I don't know how I missed this but my BETA is scheduled for 12/5


----------



## Angel baby

mrs.rodrigues said:


> Okay ladies i could really use a :hugs: and some advise...
> 
> SO i went in for my cycle day 11 U/S i THOUGHT we would be triggering today to inseminate friday...it seemed that my doctor was a little ticked i only bought one vial(now ladies im not being cheap but cost of doctors and one vial is about 1800 dollars..for one cycle...two vials woulod have set me back a total of 2200 dollars and whos to say i dont need to spend all this again next month) anyway he has my trigger shot at the office so i cant even do it myself! and then he said if i ovulate for friday we can do it but um hello i thought thats why i have the trigger?!?!?!?!?! he said something that if i ovulate he can give it to me after as a "booster" what the hell? has anyone heard of this! and if i dont i come in monday....
> 
> now ladies...i have a 26-27 day cycle....that puts me at risk to miss it all together if i wait till monday CD16! i just dont understand why we didnt trigger today! my lining is 10mm and i have in my right ovarie 1 follie at 25mm and one at 14mm and in my left one at 25mm and one at 14mm....wtf?!?! i want to cry right now i havent even tried and i already feel the :bfn: :cry:
> it sadens me more because we and my wife felt a strong feeling of trust with our doctor until today...i didnt want to question him considering he has been doing this for 30 years but still!! i see discouragment in DW eyes...shes so strong but i can tell this took a hit to her.
> 
> well if worse comes to worse i want to ask if he would give consent to have sperm shipped to our house next cycle since we will not have 2200 or 1800 by dec 20th considering the stupid holidays this whole process has made me a grinch this year :xmas21:...but we could have enough for one or two vials to perhaps do it at home..i also have 2 refills left on my clomid and trigger i could use
> 
> 
> im so bummed i just want to sit in a corner and cry....

I'm sorry I missed this too! Hang in there! My FS did say that if I got a positive OPK that I could take the trigger as a booster but I'm glad I didn't have a positive OPK. I'm not sure after ovulation with the trigger though. I have seen some docs do IUI's the day after ovulation because of the egg being viable for 12-24 hours. But that is really risky! With your cycles being that short I would definately be concerned too that you might miss that window and with that kind of expense makes it worse! and timing is critical! I don't blame you for being upset. How many follies did your scan show? How big were they?


----------



## Angel baby

Oops! I just seen the follie size! Yea, I'd be upset. Because if your follies grow 2-4 a day there is no way you are going to make it till monday! Ugh! I'm sick for you and probably not helping you being aggravated for you! Lots of dust to you! Hope it works for you! Keep us posted!


----------



## mrs.rodrigues

Angel baby said:


> Oops! I just seen the follie size! Yea, I'd be upset. Because if your follies grow 2-4 a day there is no way you are going to make it till monday! Ugh! I'm sick for you and probably not helping you being aggravated for you! Lots of dust to you! Hope it works for you! Keep us posted!

yes exactly! im just so mad i feel like this is punishment for not buying two...but this is also my first attempt plus i read one well timed iui can be just as good if not better then two. 

at this point i am praying i get a positive opk tommorow or friday so when i go i can just ask him to do it. i do not at all feel right waiting unitil monday. 

i wanted so bad to question him but then i figured best not piss him off and question his job ability (he has apparently won awards in many countrys for this) but gah!! 

i will def keep everyone posted im trying to regain my faith which was very high until today...

thanks hunni! and GL to you!!


----------



## kleinfor3

Ok girl's lets recap...who do we have in 2WW, how many dpo are you...are you scheduled for beta and when...when will you HPT?
Let me know your correct details and I will fix them!!!!

Kleinfor3.....5DPO....12/8 BETA....TESTING OUT TRIGGER
FPB...........10DPO...?............NOW!!! 
Sweetness..8DPO....?............TRIGGER OUT/TESTING DAILY
Angel baby....7DPO....12/5 BETA....TESTING OUT TRIGGER
Waiting2be....9DPO....?............?
Lucie73821....9DPO....NO BETA......TESTING 12/4
knoxydd.......11DPO...?............?
lusterleaf....3DPO....?............?
Whiskey.......9DPO....?............TESTING 12/4


----------



## kleinfor3

Mrs. Rodrigues-does the office do iui's on the weekend? What happens when you get a positive opk on friday or saturday morning?


----------



## kleinfor3

FPB-- HEY!!! :wave: I'M [-o&lt; FOR YOU 
AND SENDING YOU :dust: 
HOPING FOR A :bfp:


----------



## mrs.rodrigues

kleinfor3 said:


> Mrs. Rodrigues-does the office do iui's on the weekend? What happens when you get a positive opk on friday or saturday morning?

i dont know =[ he told me last time we would trigger today! but then he kept saying oh one vial changes everything...idk how but okay. 

i hope they would go in on the weekend the office isnt typically open but i know friday after thanksgiving the opened only for iui and ivf procedures...i just hope i dont miss my eggies when your using DS timing is so important.


----------



## kleinfor3

mrs.rodrigues said:


> kleinfor3 said:
> 
> 
> Mrs. Rodrigues-does the office do iui's on the weekend? What happens when you get a positive opk on friday or saturday morning?
> 
> i dont know =[ he told me last time we would trigger today! but then he kept saying oh one vial changes everything...idk how but okay.
> 
> i hope they would go in on the weekend the office isnt typically open but i know friday after thanksgiving the opened only for iui and ivf procedures...i just hope i dont miss my eggies when your using DS timing is so important.Click to expand...

I agree, keep us posted...who knows what he's thinking :shrug:


----------



## Lucie73821

mrs.rodrigues said:


> kleinfor3 said:
> 
> 
> Mrs. Rodrigues-does the office do iui's on the weekend? What happens when you get a positive opk on friday or saturday morning?
> 
> i dont know =[ he told me last time we would trigger today! but then he kept saying oh one vial changes everything...idk how but okay.
> 
> i hope they would go in on the weekend the office isnt typically open but i know friday after thanksgiving the opened only for iui and ivf procedures...i just hope i dont miss my eggies when your using DS timing is so important.Click to expand...

 Mrs. Rodrigues, I hope you get everything figured out! Good Luck this cycle!


----------



## Nicker

mrs.rodrigues said:


> Angel baby said:
> 
> 
> Oops! I just seen the follie size! Yea, I'd be upset. Because if your follies grow 2-4 a day there is no way you are going to make it till monday! Ugh! I'm sick for you and probably not helping you being aggravated for you! Lots of dust to you! Hope it works for you! Keep us posted!
> 
> yes exactly! im just so mad i feel like this is punishment for not buying two...but this is also my first attempt plus i read one well timed iui can be just as good if not better then two.
> 
> at this point i am praying i get a positive opk tommorow or friday so when i go i can just ask him to do it. i do not at all feel right waiting unitil monday.
> 
> i wanted so bad to question him but then i figured best not piss him off and question his job ability (he has apparently won awards in many countrys for this) but gah!!
> 
> i will def keep everyone posted im trying to regain my faith which was very high until today...
> 
> thanks hunni! and GL to you!!Click to expand...

You have every right to ask questions if you don't understand the choice a doctor is making. I have learned that sometimes if you don't ask questions nothing gets done. If asking why you were not having the trigger today or how only having one vial changes everything pisses him off then he has some serious issues and you may want to find another RE.


----------



## Sponge12

Hi ladies,

Im so upset and disappointed to say I am no longer pregnant, looks like a chemicalSince my last post I tested the following morning positive again but faint, I got a cheap test and it came up stronger. 

Rang the clinic and they told me to pop in for a blood test. Was waiting on results and trying to put it all at the back of my mind as I thought, if this fails I think I will crack after waiting 2 years.... As I was waiting for the call back from the clinic af arrived.

Starting off brown bleeding then very heavy red, I passed one big size clot. Big for me as I never have clots, sorry now for been so detailed. Spoke to the clinic and they said they would put this down to been a chemical pregnancy.

Im so upset, thought I made it to the start line. They made an another appointment for me for round 3 but then I received another call to say that they wanted to speak to my consultant to see if we should skip this month in case there might be something lingering, but then said they think it would be far too early for that but needed to be sure.

Im expecting a call this afternoon to let me know if I can go ahead or not this month. I asked the nurse if I have to leave it for a month wont that be like starting a fresh again in Jan? She said no, every month is different and goes on its own merit. I found this to be a bit confusing as I thought the more you done together the better chance you had of conceiving???

I was to start injections this month, bought them yesterday and OMG they were expensive. So sitting tight dont know whats happening yet. I am so upset; really thought I was going to have my BFP, now it looks like I may not be even in for a chance for a bfp for Christmas. 

Wishing you all the best ladies, we need lots of bfps to bring us up for Christmas, we all deserve to be mums xxx


----------



## knoxydd

Angel baby said:


> mrs.rodrigues said:
> 
> 
> Okay ladies i could really use a :hugs: and some advise...
> 
> SO i went in for my cycle day 11 U/S i THOUGHT we would be triggering today to inseminate friday...it seemed that my doctor was a little ticked i only bought one vial(now ladies im not being cheap but cost of doctors and one vial is about 1800 dollars..for one cycle...two vials woulod have set me back a total of 2200 dollars and whos to say i dont need to spend all this again next month) anyway he has my trigger shot at the office so i cant even do it myself! and then he said if i ovulate for friday we can do it but um hello i thought thats why i have the trigger?!?!?!?!?! he said something that if i ovulate he can give it to me after as a "booster" what the hell? has anyone heard of this! and if i dont i come in monday....
> 
> now ladies...i have a 26-27 day cycle....that puts me at risk to miss it all together if i wait till monday CD16! i just dont understand why we didnt trigger today! my lining is 10mm and i have in my right ovarie 1 follie at 25mm and one at 14mm and in my left one at 25mm and one at 14mm....wtf?!?! i want to cry right now i havent even tried and i already feel the :bfn: :cry:
> it sadens me more because we and my wife felt a strong feeling of trust with our doctor until today...i didnt want to question him considering he has been doing this for 30 years but still!! i see discouragment in DW eyes...shes so strong but i can tell this took a hit to her.
> 
> well if worse comes to worse i want to ask if he would give consent to have sperm shipped to our house next cycle since we will not have 2200 or 1800 by dec 20th considering the stupid holidays this whole process has made me a grinch this year :xmas21:...but we could have enough for one or two vials to perhaps do it at home..i also have 2 refills left on my clomid and trigger i could use
> 
> 
> im so bummed i just want to sit in a corner and cry....
> 
> I'm sorry I missed this too! Hang in there! My FS did say that if I got a positive OPK that I could take the trigger as a booster but I'm glad I didn't have a positive OPK. I'm not sure after ovulation with the trigger though. I have seen some docs do IUI's the day after ovulation because of the egg being viable for 12-24 hours. But that is really risky! With your cycles being that short I would definately be concerned too that you might miss that window and with that kind of expense makes it worse! and timing is critical! I don't blame you for being upset. How many follies did your scan show? How big were they?Click to expand...

Hey - Just wanted to share that I also had 2 follie (24mm, 14mm) on day 10 U/S scan. The weird thing here was that we could not do IUI until day 13 sinc hubby was out of town and not back until cycle day 13. So they checked my blood to see if i was going to O on my own. Turns out I wasant ready so they had me trigger at 10pm the next day (cycle day 11) and we did IUI on day 13. I was also scared b/c I know the follies grow 1-2mm per day and afraid the 24 would be over mature which would only leave 1 egg. The RE said it wasant too big and follies will stop maturing if they get too big. Not sure if that was just to make me feel better. Hang in there. You are certainly not out and still have a good shot.


----------



## Angel baby

Sponge-:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## kleinfor3

Sponge--:hugs:
So sorry to hear about your loss. It almost is sickening knowing that when your TTC we are so on top of out POAS game that sometimes it's so early and we all *know* when we experience an early loss. It was so early. Even if you don't cycle again til January I think the drugs will be in your system still. I have read several forums where when some people take a break a cycle and try on their own and they get pregnant or get pregnant their first cycle back. Don't let it get you down. I feel sure you will be preggo soon!
Again so so sorry your having to go thru this :flower: Keep us posted on what you find out.

Oh, what did the clinic say about where your beta was? Did anything show up at all? Just wondering...this happened to me last cycle and I couldn't figure out if it was evap lines I was seeing or what. But there was a line there on several tests. Beta was the next day and it was a negative. AF was normal for me.


----------



## Angel baby

Klein- Are you still testing your trigger?


----------



## hockey24

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hug::hug::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## waiting2be

Sponge12 said:


> Hi ladies,
> 
> Im so upset and disappointed to say I am no longer pregnant, looks like a chemicalSince my last post I tested the following morning positive again but faint, I got a cheap test and it came up stronger.
> 
> Rang the clinic and they told me to pop in for a blood test. Was waiting on results and trying to put it all at the back of my mind as I thought, if this fails I think I will crack after waiting 2 years.... As I was waiting for the call back from the clinic af arrived.
> 
> Starting off brown bleeding then very heavy red, I passed one big size clot. Big for me as I never have clots, sorry now for been so detailed. Spoke to the clinic and they said they would put this down to been a chemical pregnancy.
> 
> Im so upset, thought I made it to the start line. They made an another appointment for me for round 3 but then I received another call to say that they wanted to speak to my consultant to see if we should skip this month in case there might be something lingering, but then said they think it would be far too early for that but needed to be sure.
> 
> Im expecting a call this afternoon to let me know if I can go ahead or not this month. I asked the nurse if I have to leave it for a month wont that be like starting a fresh again in Jan? She said no, every month is different and goes on its own merit. I found this to be a bit confusing as I thought the more you done together the better chance you had of conceiving???
> 
> I was to start injections this month, bought them yesterday and OMG they were expensive. So sitting tight dont know whats happening yet. I am so upset; really thought I was going to have my BFP, now it looks like I may not be even in for a chance for a bfp for Christmas.
> 
> Wishing you all the best ladies, we need lots of bfps to bring us up for Christmas, we all deserve to be mums xxx

Lots of :hugs: sponge!
I totally broke down crying when I read this and understand how hard it is TTC after so many years.
I know that nothing we can say will take the pain away but know that we are here for you.:hugs: 

It seems that with every month that goes by it just gets harder and harder to accept that once again we are not preggo but I know one day we will finally hold that little angel in our arms and all this will totally be worth it and we will appreciate the gift of being parents 1000 x's more


----------



## waiting2be

kleinfor3 said:


> Ok girl's lets recap...who do we have in 2WW, how many dpo are you...are you scheduled for beta and when...when will you HPT?
> Let me know your correct details and I will fix them!!!!
> 
> Kleinfor3.....5DPO....12/8 BETA....TESTING OUT TRIGGER
> FPB...........10DPO...?............NOW!!!
> Sweetness..8DPO....?............TRIGGER OUT/TESTING DAILY
> Angel baby....7DPO....12/5 BETA....TESTING OUT TRIGGER
> Waiting2be....9DPO....?............?
> Lucie73821....9DPO....NO BETA......TESTING 12/4
> knoxydd.......11DPO...?............?
> lusterleaf....3DPO....?............?
> Whiskey.......9DPO....?............TESTING 12/4

10dpiui today, no beta scheduled and will be testing 12/4 AF due 12/6


----------



## waiting2be

10dpiui today, no beta scheduled and will be testing 12/4 AF due 12/6 
Oh and no symptoms :)


----------



## Angel baby

My line is still there but it is faint and the pic is lighter than it actually is in person. I so hope that line doesn't go completely away! I'm 9 days past trigger now.


----------



## kleinfor3

Angel baby said:


> Klein- Are you still testing your trigger?

Yep will post later today!


----------



## Angel baby

seems like my morning urine is always lighter than my afternoon urine. I need to go back to the dollar store and buy some more test. LMAO!


----------



## kleinfor3

Angel baby said:


> seems like my morning urine is always lighter than my afternoon urine. I need to go back to the dollar store and buy some more test. LMAO!

Lol I cleared the shelf when I went!


----------



## Sweetness_87

So sorry to hear that sponge :(. 

Another neg test this morning and AF is still another six days out. I'm suppose to start 12/6. I have absolutely no symptoms and starting to get discouraged. I am getting my progesterone level drawn tomorrow. Eager to see what that will be. Needless to say I just don't " feel" any different. Hmmmmmm
How is everyone else coming along? 

Waiting2b I think we are pretty much on the same schedule


----------



## Angel baby

Sweetness_87 said:


> So sorry to hear that sponge :(.
> 
> Another neg test this morning and AF is still another six days out. I'm suppose to start 12/6. I have absolutely no symptoms and starting to get discouraged. I am getting my progesterone level drawn tomorrow. Eager to see what that will be. Needless to say I just don't " feel" any different. Hmmmmmm
> How is everyone else coming along?
> 
> Waiting2b I think we are pretty much on the same schedule

Hope your line re-appears soon!:hugs: when was your trigger out? Did you take ovidrel too?


----------



## waiting2be

Sweetness_87 said:


> So sorry to hear that sponge :(.
> 
> Another neg test this morning and AF is still another six days out. I'm suppose to start 12/6. I have absolutely no symptoms and starting to get discouraged. I am getting my progesterone level drawn tomorrow. Eager to see what that will be. Needless to say I just don't " feel" any different. Hmmmmmm
> How is everyone else coming along?
> 
> Waiting2b I think we are pretty much on the same schedule

Yup AF is also due 12/6 and also not feeling any different but I'm still being very optomistic guess deep down I just really want this one to work since the FS I go to is closed the last few weeks in Dec which is when I would be due for an IUI if this one fails 

Maybe if I keep telling myself this one worked I get a BFP lol 

Keep us posted


----------



## kleinfor3

6DPO...Trigger Shot testing...


----------



## kleinfor3

Progesterone level check was 38.5. Will update everyone's stats later today :)


----------



## kleinfor3

Kleinfor3.....6DPO....12/8 BETA....TESTING OUT TRIGGER
FPB...........11DPO...?............NOW!!!
Sweetness_87..9DPO....?............TRIGGER OUT AND TESTING DAILY
Angel baby....8DPO....12/5 BETA....TESTING OUT TRIGGER
Waiting2be....10DPO....NO BETA.....TESTING 12/4
Lucie73821....10DPO....NO BETA.....TESTING 12/4
knoxydd.......12DPO...?............?
lusterleaf....4DPO....?............?
Whiskey.......10DPO....?............TESTING 12/4


----------



## waiting2be

Guess I will let you ladies know my results Monday 
Prayinggggggggg this 2nd IUI worked!

Its been way too long already after 3 yrs of TTC i just hope this is it!


----------



## Lucie73821

My symptoms seem to have all disappeared. :( I really hope that doesn't mean I'm out.


----------



## FPB

Hi Ladies!!
I hope that I am the first of many of us to get this news! I'M PREGNANT!!! Just keep the hope because I thought for sure I was out this month. I tested negative with a sensitive internet test this am and then I used a first response digital and it said YES!! I went for a beta and it was 26 which they were happy with being only 11dpo. I really hope it sticks and that there is a healthy little peanut in 8 months!
Good luck and baby dust to you all!!


----------



## Angel baby

That is awesome! Congrats!!!!!


----------



## Lucie73821

Congrats FPB! I hope yours is the first of many BFPs in here!


----------



## froliky2011

kleinfor3 said:


> froliky2011 said:
> 
> 
> Sponge - I hope you get a BFP!!
> 
> Testing After IUI - My doctor is having me come into her office 11 days past 1st IUI and 9 past 2nd IUI for a progesterone blood test. She said if it's high, I am pregnant. My appointment is a week from today.
> 
> Baby Dust to Everyone!!!
> 
> She said if the progesterone test is high your pregnant? If that's true I wonder how it works for those of us who are on the progesterone...Click to expand...

I don't know. I guess then the HCG test is the one that you would take.

:baby:


----------



## froliky2011

kleinfor3 said:


> Kleinfor3.....6DPO....12/8 BETA....TESTING OUT TRIGGER
> FPB...........11DPO...?............NOW!!!
> Sweetness_87..9DPO....?............TRIGGER OUT AND TESTING DAILY
> Angel baby....8DPO....12/5 BETA....TESTING OUT TRIGGER
> Waiting2be....10DPO....NO BETA.....TESTING 12/4
> Lucie73821....10DPO....NO BETA.....TESTING 12/4
> knoxydd.......12DPO...?............?
> lusterleaf....4DPO....?............?
> Whiskey.......10DPO....?............TESTING 12/4

You can add me. I am 5DPO. Testing with doctor on Tuesday, 12/6. 

BABY DUST TO ALL!!!! HUGS TO ALL OF YOU!!!!! I have a great deal of respect for those of you who have been doing this for a long time. This is such a roller coaster. It is really challenging. Hopefully it's preparing us to be better parents (a different type of roller coaster). :hugs: & :baby: DUST!!


----------



## kleinfor3

waiting2be said:


> Guess I will let you ladies know my results Monday
> Prayinggggggggg this 2nd IUI worked!
> 
> Its been way too long already after 3 yrs of TTC i just hope this is it!

Goodluck girl!!! Hope you get your BFP!!! Keep us posted!!! Thinking bout you!


----------



## Angel baby

I was fully expecting my line to be gone but it's super faint but still there. Ive been thinking it would be gone for the past 2-3 days because it's light but... it's not. I'm starting to get nervous now. Mostly because it's leaving! LOL!

9 dpo/iui, 10 days past trigger


----------



## kleinfor3

Lucie73821 said:


> My symptoms seem to have all disappeared. :( I really hope that doesn't mean I'm out.

Don't get down yet. I had NO symptoms when I was preggo with DD at first. Doesn't mean your out. :flower:


----------



## kleinfor3

TODAYS STATS...
Kleinfor3.....7DPO....12/8 BETA....TESTING OUT TRIGGER
FPB...........11DPO....26............:bfp: :happydance:
Sweetness..10DPO....?............TRIGGER OUT AND TESTING DAILY
Angel baby....9DPO....12/5 BETA....TESTING OUT TRIGGER
Waiting2be....11DPO....NO BETA.....TESTING 12/4
Lucie73821....11DPO....NO BETA.....TESTING 12/4
knoxydd.......13DPO...?............?
lusterleaf.......5DPO....?............?
Whiskey.......11DPO....?............TESTING 12/4
froliky2011...6DPO....12/6 BETA.......
Mas1118....11DPO....12/3 BETA.......


----------



## kleinfor3

7DPO (10DPT) ...Testing out Trigger


----------



## kleinfor3

The Line Up :haha:

Getting Lighter


----------



## Sweetness_87

Hey guys sorry didn't get back quick working my fun 12s! Anyway hope everyone is doing well! I'm currently 10dpiui I have tested daily with no positive yet. Also I took the hcg shot not sure if there was a name for it. Lol Im just pretty sure it wa 5000 units hcg. I feel as AF is on her way. :( although me breaking out like I normally do hasn't came yet but I don't start for another 5 days. I did have a pretty good headache yesterday but you would think if I had signs I would also have a positive hcg test. Then again it could have been that I work in a crazy ER and with it being the first of the month it was mass chaos lol. Well I truly hope WE all get BFP. How's everyone else??


----------



## Angel baby

Your 9 days past trigger right? Wonder why it takes us so long?! lol!

I was looking at my clinics prices again and I'm really frusterated and think they over charge and I wonder why in the heck they charge different prices for the IUI w/ different meds and the prices don't even include buying the med! But still the same IUI price. Unless there is something extra with injectables. Anyways... Yall look at this, I copied and pasted but it's really getting to be expensive because my insurance covers none of this.

Timed IUI global discount
$900 (including sonograms and lab work / covers the patient up to the first pregnancy test) 

Clomid IUI global discount
$950 (including sonograms and lab work / medication not included / covers the patient up to the first pregnancy test) 

FSH Intrauterine Insemination
1 cycle - $1,815 (With Prepayment Discount)
(This includes the cost of semen analysis, sperm prep, and insemination. Also included are all sonograms and hormonal tests required for monitoring). Prescribed medication (FSH injections) are not included.


----------



## Angel baby

Yall like how they add semen analysis and prep to the FSH one, when they do that with the clomid and timed? LOL! I mean really!...

Sorry for my rant!


----------



## Sweetness_87

That's crazy prices!! Mine are......
Meds- Femara $10
Ultrasound- $158.00
IUI/sperm swim up- $250
HCG Shot- it must have been added into the other cost. 

My insurance only covers the blood work nothing else my doc is great 3 of my other girlfriends go to him.


----------



## Angel baby

I know it's got to be over charging but if I find another FS, I'll have to repay the initial consult and probably spend another month with their decision on what's best for med. The way they see it is, that covers however many sonograms, no extra charges for anything. I still had to pay for my clomid and HCG shot seperate. I 'mean its crazy!


----------



## waiting2be

FPB said:


> Hi Ladies!!
> I hope that I am the first of many of us to get this news! I'M PREGNANT!!! Just keep the hope because I thought for sure I was out this month. I tested negative with a sensitive internet test this am and then I used a first response digital and it said YES!! I went for a beta and it was 26 which they were happy with being only 11dpo. I really hope it sticks and that there is a healthy little peanut in 8 months!
> Good luck and baby dust to you all!!

Congrats FBP!!!!

Hope I can say the same this month :)


----------



## waiting2be

11dpiui today (2nd IUI)
Cd 24 Usually have 28 day cycles
No Symptoms


----------



## Mas1118

Hello,
I am 11diui today (iui#3) and I go for my beta tomorrow. I'm very worried it will be negative. I don't have a lot of symptoms at all, not even with the progesterone suppositories. I just feel normal. My gums bled this morning but that's it right now.


----------



## waiting2be

Good Luck Mas1118

I dont have a beta scheduled but I'll be taking a HPT on Sunday or maybe late Saturday lol


----------



## kleinfor3

Angel baby said:


> Yall like how they add semen analysis and prep to the FSH one, when they do that with the clomid and timed? LOL! I mean really!...
> 
> Sorry for my rant!

That Stinks!


----------



## kleinfor3

TODAYS STATS...
Kleinfor3.....7DPO....12/8 BETA....TESTING OUT TRIGGER
FPB...........11DPO....26............:bfp: :happydance:
Sweetness..10DPO....?............TRIGGER OUT AND TESTING DAILY
Angel baby....9DPO....12/5 BETA....TESTING OUT TRIGGER
Waiting2be....11DPO....NO BETA.....TESTING 12/4
Lucie73821....11DPO....NO BETA.....TESTING 12/4
knoxydd.......13DPO...?............?
lusterleaf.......5DPO....12/12 BETA......
Whiskey.......11DPO....?............TESTING 12/4
froliky2011...6DPO....12/6 BETA.......
Mas1118....11DPO....12/3 BETA.......


----------



## lusterleaf

Mas1118 said:


> Hello,
> I am 11diui today (iui#3) and I go for my beta tomorrow. I'm very worried it will be negative. I don't have a lot of symptoms at all, not even with the progesterone suppositories. I just feel normal. My gums bled this morning but that's it right now.

This is me exactly, i'm on progesterone suppositories (gel) and no symptoms, not even higher temps (which I was expecting). My beta is not until next Monday... good luck to you!!!!


----------



## lusterleaf

Horray FBP!!!! So glad for you. As for my update, I'm 5dpiui, taking progesterone gel, feeling no symptoms what so-ever! I don't go back to my doc until next Monday 12/12.. will try my hardest not to test early otherwise i'll be disappointed like last time (I tested 9dpiui and got a positive, turned out to be from the trigger shot!)

Best of luck to you ladies, hoping for some good news!


----------



## froliky2011

FPB said:


> Hi Ladies!!
> I hope that I am the first of many of us to get this news! I'M PREGNANT!!! Just keep the hope because I thought for sure I was out this month. I tested negative with a sensitive internet test this am and then I used a first response digital and it said YES!! I went for a beta and it was 26 which they were happy with being only 11dpo. I really hope it sticks and that there is a healthy little peanut in 8 months!
> Good luck and baby dust to you all!!

CONGRATULATIONS!!!!!:happydance:


----------



## mrs.rodrigues

UPDATE ON WEDNESDAYS EMOTIONAL FREAK OUT LOL

Well we went in today for another U/S and my follies got bigger which is great, and i asked about what if monday is too late he laughed and said we are open weekends by appt only dont worry....i feel silly for bugging out wednesday i was so worried!! i should have just had trust that he knew what he was doing

got my blood work back im about to ovulate on my own so we just did the trigger and go back tommorow at 8am!!!

FXed for a :bfp:


----------



## Angel baby

That's good news!!!!! Whew! Goodluck!!!!


----------



## waiting2be

mrs.rodrigues said:


> UPDATE ON WEDNESDAYS EMOTIONAL FREAK OUT LOL
> 
> Well we went in today for another U/S and my follies got bigger which is great, and i asked about what if monday is too late he laughed and said we are open weekends by appt only dont worry....i feel silly for bugging out wednesday i was so worried!! i should have just had trust that he knew what he was doing
> 
> got my blood work back im about to ovulate on my own so we just did the trigger and go back tommorow at 8am!!!
> 
> FXed for a :bfp:

YaY! Good Luck and keep us posted :)


----------



## knoxydd

I'm so tempted to test.. What do you all think? Should I wait or would I have a pretty good chance of getting a true reading at 13 dpiui?


----------



## kleinfor3

mrs.rodrigues said:


> UPDATE ON WEDNESDAYS EMOTIONAL FREAK OUT LOL
> 
> Well we went in today for another U/S and my follies got bigger which is great, and i asked about what if monday is too late he laughed and said we are open weekends by appt only dont worry....i feel silly for bugging out wednesday i was so worried!! i should have just had trust that he knew what he was doing
> 
> got my blood work back im about to ovulate on my own so we just did the trigger and go back tommorow at 8am!!!
> 
> FXed for a :bfp:

Sounds Great!!! Goodluck!!!


----------



## Lucie73821

Started spotting. Pretty sure AF will be here tomorrow. :(


----------



## kleinfor3

knoxydd said:


> I'm so tempted to test.. What do you all think? Should I wait or would I have a pretty good chance of getting a true reading at 13 dpiui?

Yes!!!!!!!!! 
:test::test::test:


----------



## Angel baby

Lucie73821 said:


> Started spotting. Pretty sure AF will be here tomorrow. :(

:hugs::hugs:


----------



## kleinfor3

Lucie73821 said:


> Started spotting. Pretty sure AF will be here tomorrow. :(

Oh no, :hugs: I am so so sorry. Please keep us posted on what happens and what the game plan is next. I'm at a loss for words. I know how depressing it is....:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::flower::flower::flower:


----------



## kleinfor3

I do this everytime but....symptom spot :dohh: I am on progesterone so I can't really rely on the sore boobs. I know every cycle I think I may feel little twinges or a short sharp pain that I think is implantation. BUT this time I know I have felt something off and on all day. It's low....like near my left ovary, I can't describe it other than it's there. It has been constant for 15 minutes and then it stops then it will start a few hours later and stop again. I thought at first that it was too low for anything (I have read the pains can be around the belly button). I am really praying that it is implantation [-o&lt;

More probable diagnosis:

Gas from all of the popcorn I have been inhaling in the tins from Wal-Mart. They are sinful! :haha:

Ovary pain, maybe I have a cyst or something worse :shrug:

My crazy diet I have been eating the past few days...Captain D's-need I say more!

My symptom spotting has officially made me crazy :wacko:
Trying not to get my hopes up. It's so dang hard :shrug:


----------



## Angel baby

kleinfor3 said:


> I do this everytime but....symptom spot :dohh: I am on progesterone so I can't really rely on the sore boobs. I know every cycle I think I may feel little twinges or a short sharp pain that I think is implantation. BUT this time I know I have felt something off and on all day. It's low....like near my left ovary, I can't describe it other than it's there. It has been constant for 15 minutes and then it stops then it will start a few hours later and stop again. I thought at first that it was too low for anything (I have read the pains can be around the belly button). I am really praying that it is implantation [-o&lt;
> 
> More probable diagnosis:
> 
> Gas from all of the popcorn I have been inhaling in the tins from Wal-Mart. They are sinful! :haha:
> 
> Ovary pain, maybe I have a cyst or something worse :shrug:
> 
> My crazy diet I have been eating the past few days...Captain D's-need I say more!
> 
> My symptom spotting has officially made me crazy :wacko:
> Trying not to get my hopes up. It's so dang hard :shrug:

It is so hard not to get hope up! :hugs:

But I do have to say YUK to Captain D's! LMAO! :haha:


----------



## whiskey

FBP - Congratulations!!!!! :happydance:wonderful news. I'm so happy for you - hope your good luck rubs off on the rest of us waiting!
Lucie - keeping my fingers crossed for you. :hugs:You're not out yet!!!!
Waiting2be - Are you testing tomorrow too?
Mas118 - good luck!
mrs.rodriguez - keep us posted - glad all worked out ok!
knoxydd -I'd say test! If you use a FRER you should get a true reading

Well ladies, I'll be testing tomorrow morning. I have everything crossed but I have a feeling this isn't my month. If it's a BFN, I'm ordering a bottle of champagne with lunch, drowning my sorrows and toasting to next month!:drunk:


----------



## knoxydd

Looks like I'm out too. Started spotting last night. I never got as far as taking the HPT. Good luck ladies.. I hope you see a BFP this month!!!


----------



## knoxydd

Lucie73821 said:


> Started spotting. Pretty sure AF will be here tomorrow. :(

so sorry Lucey. Keep ur heard up. It WILL happen.


----------



## Lucie73821

knoxydd said:


> Lucie73821 said:
> 
> 
> Started spotting. Pretty sure AF will be here tomorrow. :(
> 
> so sorry Lucey. Keep ur heard up. It WILL happen.Click to expand...

So sorry Knoxy! It will happen for both of us!


----------



## kleinfor3

TODAYS STATS... 
Kleinfor3.....8DPO....12/8 BETA....TESTING OUT TRIGGER
FPB...........11DPO....26............ :bfp:
Sweetness..11DPO....?............TRIGGER OUT AND TESTING DAILY
Angel baby....10DPO....12/5 BETA....TESTING OUT TRIGGER
Waiting2be....12DPO....NO BETA.....TESTING 12/4
Lucie73821....12DPO....:witch:
knoxydd.......14DPO...:witch:
lusterleaf.......6DPO....12/12 BETA......
Whiskey.......12DPO....?............TESTING 12/4
froliky2011...7DPO....12/6 BETA.......
Mas1118....12DPO....12/3 BETA.......

MAS1118----GOODLUCK TODAY!!!!!!!! :dust:


----------



## kleinfor3

The blasted trigger either needs to go away or get darker!!! Praying it will get darker. It's making me :wacko:


----------



## kleinfor3

Better Lineup


----------



## Angel baby

I ran out dollar tree test so I took a FRER and can't decide if there is a faint line or not. I went to bed late last night and very full bladder so. I figured I test again in the morning with another FRER. But your test look good and strong


----------



## Angel baby

I tested again and I'm pretty sure my trigger is out. I was hoping it would get darker but nope! Anyways, I'll go in Monday for my BETA


----------



## Sweetness_87

I'm starting to spot so I'm out. :(. Hopefully my second round of iui will take. Good luck ladies!!


----------



## mrs.rodrigues

okay so i did the IUI this morning had one follie that already released an egg and was waiting the other was releasing the egg as we did the iui according to my doc by ultrasound. 

i had some "leaking" after i hope it wasnt my little soilders =( DW says it cant be because iui is injected so far up (the doc let her push the syringe so if it works i can say my wife knocked me up haha) but im still worried.

sperm count could have been higher it was 8 million but doc said motility was great.

now for the 2ww!! FXed!! will start testing out my trigger on day 5


----------



## kleinfor3

mrs.rodrigues said:


> okay so i did the IUI this morning had one follie that already released an egg and was waiting the other was releasing the egg as we did the iui according to my doc by ultrasound.
> 
> i had some "leaking" after i hope it wasnt my little soilders =( DW says it cant be because iui is injected so far up (the doc let her push the syringe so if it works i can say my wife knocked me up haha) but im still worried.
> 
> sperm count could have been higher it was 8 million but doc said motility was great.
> 
> now for the 2ww!! FXed!! will start testing out my trigger on day 5

OMG...that is so great about her pushing the syringe. Sperm count sounds great. Sounds like it was timed perfectly. Both eggs released. Sounds promising! Yes, she was correct about it being so far up there, they won't be leaking out :thumbup: Let the waiting begin :coffee: Goodluck!!!


----------



## kleinfor3

TMI WARNING----I'm totally flipping out. I think I am spotting. I noticed the brownish stuff in my panties.:shrug: I thought it was just that gunk left over from the progesterone tablets. So...naturally, my instinct is to wipe and kinda shove some t.p. there to see if anything is coming out from up there. :blush:AND IT IS. It was a tiny bit and it was red. Ok so then I am really flipping out...so I promise I have NEVER done this before and I am quite embarrased from it. I swabbed a Q-tip there.:blush: It came out red. So that's just great...Am I really starting AF :cry:...REALLY at 8DPIUI. SERIOUSALLY. I have no clue. I guess time will tell. I am so super stressed and hope the witch isn't coming. SO CONFUSED :shrug:

So now...if you don't think I'm weird yet...I took pictures of the blaming panties and Q-tip. I'm going to put it in my journal so I will know and remember what it looked like. So if it happens again maybe I can reference...I know. I prob need professional help.


----------



## kleinfor3

Angel baby said:


> I tested again and I'm pretty sure my trigger is out. I was hoping it would get darker but nope! Anyways, I'll go in Monday for my BETA

Come on line...time to magically reappear!!!!


----------



## mrs.rodrigues

kleinfor3 said:


> TMI WARNING----I'm totally flipping out. I think I am spotting. I noticed the brownish stuff in my panties.:shrug: I thought it was just that gunk left over from the progesterone tablets. So...naturally, my instinct is to wipe and kinda shove some t.p. there to see if anything is coming out from up there. :blush:AND IT IS. It was a tiny bit and it was red. Ok so then I am really flipping out...so I promise I have NEVER done this before and I am quite embarrased from it. I swabbed a Q-tip there.:blush: It came out red. So that's just great...Am I really starting AF :cry:...REALLY at 8DPIUI. SERIOUSALLY. I have no clue. I guess time will tell. I am so super stressed and hope the witch isn't coming. SO CONFUSED :shrug:
> 
> So now...if you don't think I'm weird yet...I took pictures of the blaming panties and Q-tip. I'm going to put it in my journal so I will know and remember what it looked like. So if it happens again maybe I can reference...I know. I prob need professional help.

i'm no expert but i have read that implantation occurs days 8-12 so maybe its implantation bleeding!

good luck i hope its not af


----------



## kleinfor3

mrs.rodrigues said:


> kleinfor3 said:
> 
> 
> TMI WARNING----I'm totally flipping out. I think I am spotting. I noticed the brownish stuff in my panties.:shrug: I thought it was just that gunk left over from the progesterone tablets. So...naturally, my instinct is to wipe and kinda shove some t.p. there to see if anything is coming out from up there. :blush:AND IT IS. It was a tiny bit and it was red. Ok so then I am really flipping out...so I promise I have NEVER done this before and I am quite embarrased from it. I swabbed a Q-tip there.:blush: It came out red. So that's just great...Am I really starting AF :cry:...REALLY at 8DPIUI. SERIOUSALLY. I have no clue. I guess time will tell. I am so super stressed and hope the witch isn't coming. SO CONFUSED :shrug:
> 
> So now...if you don't think I'm weird yet...I took pictures of the blaming panties and Q-tip. I'm going to put it in my journal so I will know and remember what it looked like. So if it happens again maybe I can reference...I know. I prob need professional help.
> 
> i'm no expert but i have read that implantation occurs days 8-12 so maybe its implantation bleeding!
> 
> good luck i hope its not afClick to expand...

Thanks so much, Oh I pray it is implantation bleeding. [-o&lt;[-o&lt;


----------



## kleinfor3

Sweetness_87 said:


> I'm starting to spot so I'm out. :(. Hopefully my second round of iui will take. Good luck ladies!!

I am so so sorry. :hugs::hugs: I hope it will too!!! BFP for IUI #2!!!!!! :flower:


----------



## whiskey

I'm out ladies. AF got me today right on cue.:cry:Straight on to iui number two for us. 

Good luck everyone else still to test!:thumbup:


----------



## knoxydd

Hi All... So the other day I was very lightly spotting. It was more like I was looking to see if AF was on her way (i stuck a q-tip inside to see brownish blood). It never made it's way down for me to spot on my own. Anyway that was 2 days ago. I tested today (15 dpiui) and got a BFP with a clear blue easy test. total shock but it was a clear positive. I do plan to go out today and test with some other brands just to double check. My original test date was in 2 days but I think after 17 days the trigger would be out by now. Any thoughts?


----------



## lusterleaf

knoxydd said:


> Hi All... So the other day I was very lightly spotting. It was more like I was looking to see if AF was on her way (i stuck a q-tip inside to see brownish blood). It never made it's way down for me to spot on my own. Anyway that was 2 days ago. I tested today (15 dpiui) and got a BFP with a clear blue easy test. total shock but it was a clear positive. I do plan to go out today and test with some other brands just to double check. My original test date was in 2 days but I think after 17 days the trigger would be out by now. Any thoughts?

Wow congrats!! yes I would say the trigger would most definitely be out of your system!!


----------



## lusterleaf

whiskey said:


> I'm out ladies. AF got me today right on cue.:cry:Straight on to iui number two for us.
> 
> Good luck everyone else still to test!:thumbup:

so sorry, good luck with IUI #2!


----------



## lusterleaf

kleinfor3 said:


> mrs.rodrigues said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kleinfor3 said:
> 
> 
> TMI WARNING----I'm totally flipping out. I think I am spotting. I noticed the brownish stuff in my panties.:shrug: I thought it was just that gunk left over from the progesterone tablets. So...naturally, my instinct is to wipe and kinda shove some t.p. there to see if anything is coming out from up there. :blush:AND IT IS. It was a tiny bit and it was red. Ok so then I am really flipping out...so I promise I have NEVER done this before and I am quite embarrased from it. I swabbed a Q-tip there.:blush: It came out red. So that's just great...Am I really starting AF :cry:...REALLY at 8DPIUI. SERIOUSALLY. I have no clue. I guess time will tell. I am so super stressed and hope the witch isn't coming. SO CONFUSED :shrug:
> 
> So now...if you don't think I'm weird yet...I took pictures of the blaming panties and Q-tip. I'm going to put it in my journal so I will know and remember what it looked like. So if it happens again maybe I can reference...I know. I prob need professional help.
> 
> i'm no expert but i have read that implantation occurs days 8-12 so maybe its implantation bleeding!
> 
> good luck i hope its not afClick to expand...
> 
> Thanks so much, Oh I pray it is implantation bleeding. [-o&lt;[-o&lt;Click to expand...

I agree, I think its most likely implantation bleeding, fingers crossed!


----------



## Angel baby

kleinfor3 said:


> TMI WARNING----I'm totally flipping out. I think I am spotting. I noticed the brownish stuff in my panties.:shrug: I thought it was just that gunk left over from the progesterone tablets. So...naturally, my instinct is to wipe and kinda shove some t.p. there to see if anything is coming out from up there. :blush:AND IT IS. It was a tiny bit and it was red. Ok so then I am really flipping out...so I promise I have NEVER done this before and I am quite embarrased from it. I swabbed a Q-tip there.:blush: It came out red. So that's just great...Am I really starting AF :cry:...REALLY at 8DPIUI. SERIOUSALLY. I have no clue. I guess time will tell. I am so super stressed and hope the witch isn't coming. SO CONFUSED :shrug:
> 
> So now...if you don't think I'm weird yet...I took pictures of the blaming panties and Q-tip. I'm going to put it in my journal so I will know and remember what it looked like. So if it happens again maybe I can reference...I know. I prob need professional help.

sounds promising!!! Hope it's IB!!!!


----------



## Angel baby

knoxydd said:


> Hi All... So the other day I was very lightly spotting. It was more like I was looking to see if AF was on her way (i stuck a q-tip inside to see brownish blood). It never made it's way down for me to spot on my own. Anyway that was 2 days ago. I tested today (15 dpiui) and got a BFP with a clear blue easy test. total shock but it was a clear positive. I do plan to go out today and test with some other brands just to double check. My original test date was in 2 days but I think after 17 days the trigger would be out by now. Any thoughts?

I definately think your trigger is out! Congrats!!! :happydance:


----------



## Angel baby

whiskey said:


> I'm out ladies. AF got me today right on cue.:cry:Straight on to iui number two for us.
> 
> Good luck everyone else still to test!:thumbup:

I'm sorry whiskey, I'm probably not far behind you on IUI #2. Hang in there.


----------



## Lucie73821

Congrats knoxy!!! 

Whiskey, same here. The :witch: arrived today right on schedule. 

Good luck to everyone who hasn't tested yet!


----------



## kleinfor3

knoxydd said:


> Hi All... So the other day I was very lightly spotting. It was more like I was looking to see if AF was on her way (i stuck a q-tip inside to see brownish blood). It never made it's way down for me to spot on my own. Anyway that was 2 days ago. I tested today (15 dpiui) and got a BFP with a clear blue easy test. total shock but it was a clear positive. I do plan to go out today and test with some other brands just to double check. My original test date was in 2 days but I think after 17 days the trigger would be out by now. Any thoughts?

Lol on the Q-tip part...I am glad to see I am not alone, I feel for sure it's not trigger!!! As for the any thoughts...yea your so preggo lol!!! :happydance: Maybe test with the other ones and post pics!!! Maybe the :bfp: line will rub off on us!!!


----------



## kleinfor3

TODAYS STATS... 
Kleinfor3.....9DPO....12/8 BETA....TESTING OUT TRIGGER
FPB...........11DPO....26............ :bfp:
Sweetness..11DPO....?............TRIGGER OUT AND TESTING DAILY
Angel baby....11DPO....12/5 BETA....TESTING OUT TRIGGER
Waiting2be....13DPO....NO BETA.....TESTING 12/4
Lucie73821....12DPO....:witch:
knoxydd.......15DPO...:bfp:
lusterleaf.......6DPO....12/12 BETA......
Whiskey.......13DPO....?............:witch:
froliky2011...8DPO....12/6 BETA.......
Mas1118....13DPO....12/3 BETA.......
Mrs. Rodrigues....1DPO...?.....TESTING OUT TRIGGER


----------



## mrs.rodrigues

knoxydd said:


> Hi All... So the other day I was very lightly spotting. It was more like I was looking to see if AF was on her way (i stuck a q-tip inside to see brownish blood). It never made it's way down for me to spot on my own. Anyway that was 2 days ago. I tested today (15 dpiui) and got a BFP with a clear blue easy test. total shock but it was a clear positive. I do plan to go out today and test with some other brands just to double check. My original test date was in 2 days but I think after 17 days the trigger would be out by now. Any thoughts?

Congrats!!!!!


----------



## FPB

Hi ladies,
Congrats knoxydd!! I had my 2nd beta 13dpo and they were happy it was 66.7 which is up from 26 11dpo. Fingers crossed the little peanut likes it in there and stays for the full. 9months. Baby dust to all!


----------



## froliky2011

I just got the bill for two inseminations with sperm washing and it was $164.00 total. That seems insanely cheap. The doctor sat and talked to us too while the sperm were spinning. It was a weekend insemination.


----------



## kleinfor3

froliky2011 said:


> I just got the bill for two inseminations with sperm washing and it was $164.00 total. That seems insanely cheap. The doctor sat and talked to us too while the sperm were spinning. It was a weekend insemination.

Wow, yes that is cheap. Maybe they made an error?! More $$ for the holidays!!!


----------



## kleinfor3

FPB said:


> Hi ladies,
> Congrats knoxydd!! I had my 2nd beta 13dpo and they were happy it was 66.7 which is up from 26 11dpo. Fingers crossed the little peanut likes it in there and stays for the full. 9months. Baby dust to all!

:happydance::happydance::happydance:
:yipee::yipee::yipee:
:wohoo::wohoo::wohoo:
:xmas12::xmas12::xmas12:


----------



## kleinfor3

Omg...no spotting all day then a tiny bit in my undies brown...and I mean a smidge. I don't know...I feel so deflated and confused.


----------



## mrs.rodrigues

kleinfor3 said:


> Omg...no spotting all day then a tiny bit in my undies brown...and I mean a smidge. I don't know...I feel so deflated and confused.

I think this may just be your month!! FXed

:happydance:

:dust:


----------



## kleinfor3

mrs.rodrigues said:


> kleinfor3 said:
> 
> 
> Omg...no spotting all day then a tiny bit in my undies brown...and I mean a smidge. I don't know...I feel so deflated and confused.
> 
> I think this may just be your month!! FXed
> 
> :happydance:
> 
> :dust:Click to expand...

Thanks, I just don't know. I am so confused. Time will tell I suppose.


----------



## kleinfor3

knoxydd said:


> Hi All... So the other day I was very lightly spotting. It was more like I was looking to see if AF was on her way (i stuck a q-tip inside to see brownish blood). It never made it's way down for me to spot on my own. Anyway that was 2 days ago. I tested today (15 dpiui) and got a BFP with a clear blue easy test. total shock but it was a clear positive. I do plan to go out today and test with some other brands just to double check. My original test date was in 2 days but I think after 17 days the trigger would be out by now. Any thoughts?

Did you test anymore????


----------



## kleinfor3

TODAYS STATS... 
Kleinfor3.....10DPO....12/8 BETA....TESTING OUT TRIGGER
FPB...........11DPO....26............ :bfp:
Sweetness..12DPO....:witch:
Angel baby....12DPO....12/5 BETA....TESTING OUT TRIGGER
Waiting2be....12DPO....NO BETA.....TESTING 12/4
Lucie73821....12DPO....:witch:
knoxydd.......15DPO...:bfp:
lusterleaf.......7DPO....12/12 BETA......
Whiskey.......13DPO....?............:witch:
froliky2011...9DPO....12/6 BETA.......
Mas1118....14DPO....12/3 BETA.......
Mrs. Rodrigues....2DPO...?.....TESTING OUT TRIGGER


----------



## kleinfor3

Sweetness, I'm so sorry. I hope the next IUI is your lucky month!!!


----------



## kleinfor3

Tested Today-:bfn: :cry:


----------



## knoxydd

kleinfor3 said:


> knoxydd said:
> 
> 
> Hi All... So the other day I was very lightly spotting. It was more like I was looking to see if AF was on her way (i stuck a q-tip inside to see brownish blood). It never made it's way down for me to spot on my own. Anyway that was 2 days ago. I tested today (15 dpiui) and got a BFP with a clear blue easy test. total shock but it was a clear positive. I do plan to go out today and test with some other brands just to double check. My original test date was in 2 days but I think after 17 days the trigger would be out by now. Any thoughts?
> 
> Did you test anymore????Click to expand...

Yeah i tested again and another BFP. How many dpIUI are you? The same thing happened to me with the faintest amount of brown blood. It was there on Fri then disappeared completely. I tested Sunday and got a BFP. Good luck. Hopefully you're still in this.


----------



## kleinfor3

knoxydd said:


> kleinfor3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> knoxydd said:
> 
> 
> Hi All... So the other day I was very lightly spotting. It was more like I was looking to see if AF was on her way (i stuck a q-tip inside to see brownish blood). It never made it's way down for me to spot on my own. Anyway that was 2 days ago. I tested today (15 dpiui) and got a BFP with a clear blue easy test. total shock but it was a clear positive. I do plan to go out today and test with some other brands just to double check. My original test date was in 2 days but I think after 17 days the trigger would be out by now. Any thoughts?
> 
> Did you test anymore????Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah i tested again and another BFP. How many dpIUI are you? The same thing happened to me with the faintest amount of brown blood. It was there on Fri then disappeared completely. I tested Sunday and got a BFP. Good luck. Hopefully you're still in this.Click to expand...

Thanks Knoxxy- Today I am 10DPO. There was a small amount at 8DPO (in the evening and at 9DPO in the evening. It was very faint. If I hadn't been 'looking for it' I would of missed it. At first I really thought it was a good sign, now i don't know what to think. Do you have an appt for a beta? I know you are so thrilled!!!:happydance:


----------



## FPB

I wouldn't worry yet Klienfor3, you are still really early. Keep testing! I hope this is the month for you! Knoxydd did you get a beta? If so what were your numbers??


----------



## knoxydd

kleinfor3 said:


> knoxydd said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kleinfor3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> knoxydd said:
> 
> 
> Hi All... So the other day I was very lightly spotting. It was more like I was looking to see if AF was on her way (i stuck a q-tip inside to see brownish blood). It never made it's way down for me to spot on my own. Anyway that was 2 days ago. I tested today (15 dpiui) and got a BFP with a clear blue easy test. total shock but it was a clear positive. I do plan to go out today and test with some other brands just to double check. My original test date was in 2 days but I think after 17 days the trigger would be out by now. Any thoughts?
> 
> Did you test anymore????Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah i tested again and another BFP. How many dpIUI are you? The same thing happened to me with the faintest amount of brown blood. It was there on Fri then disappeared completely. I tested Sunday and got a BFP. Good luck. Hopefully you're still in this.Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks Knoxxy- Today I am 10DPO. There was a small amount at 8DPO (in the evening and at 9DPO in the evening. It was very faint. If I hadn't been 'looking for it' I would of missed it. At first I really thought it was a good sign, now i don't know what to think. Do you have an appt for a beta? I know you are so thrilled!!!:happydance:Click to expand...


Is that typical for you to spot that early? I was the same way too. I went looking for it.. if I didnt look I would have missed it but when I saw it I was certain AF was coming. I saw spotting at 13 dpiui and then it just stopped and 15 dpiui i tested. For me tho, I usually get AF early so timing wise I had no doubt it was AF. I am going in today for the beta. Funny thing is i dont feel preggo at all. Sore bb's is the only thing. Otherwise I have tons of energy and just crossing my fingers. Best of luck to you. I hope you retest and get a BFP! Hang in there.


----------



## knoxydd

FPB said:


> I wouldn't worry yet Klienfor3, you are still really early. Keep testing! I hope this is the month for you! Knoxydd did you get a beta? If so what were your numbers??


I go in for a beta today.. nevr had one before so i have NO CLUE what a good number would be. I'll keep you posted!


----------



## FPB

Is that typical for you to spot that early? I was the same way too. I went looking for it.. if I didnt look I would have missed it but when I saw it I was certain AF was coming. I saw spotting at 13 dpiui and then it just stopped and 15 dpiui i tested. For me tho, I usually get AF early so timing wise I had no doubt it was AF. I am going in today for the beta. Funny thing is i dont feel preggo at all. Sore bb's is the only thing. Otherwise I have tons of energy and just crossing my fingers. Best of luck to you. I hope you retest and get a BFP! Hang in there.[/QUOTE]

Keep me posted on your beta numbers, I am worried about mine although the dr's think they are good numbers. 
I have ok energy but my back and legs are SO achy.
Good luck!
I also should mention with my son I felt totally fine except sore bb until week 7 then the sickness started. I hope you have a breezy pregnancy with no bad symptoms!


----------



## FPB

knoxydd said:


> FPB said:
> 
> 
> I wouldn't worry yet Klienfor3, you are still really early. Keep testing! I hope this is the month for you! Knoxydd did you get a beta? If so what were your numbers??
> 
> 
> I go in for a beta today.. nevr had one before so i have NO CLUE what a good number would be. I'll keep you posted!Click to expand...

There are some good websites that say the average numbers. There is a ton of variation but they want to see that the number doubles every 48hrs.
Good luck


----------



## kleinfor3

knoxydd said:


> kleinfor3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> knoxydd said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kleinfor3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> knoxydd said:
> 
> 
> Hi All... So the other day I was very lightly spotting. It was more like I was looking to see if AF was on her way (i stuck a q-tip inside to see brownish blood). It never made it's way down for me to spot on my own. Anyway that was 2 days ago. I tested today (15 dpiui) and got a BFP with a clear blue easy test. total shock but it was a clear positive. I do plan to go out today and test with some other brands just to double check. My original test date was in 2 days but I think after 17 days the trigger would be out by now. Any thoughts?
> 
> Did you test anymore????Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah i tested again and another BFP. How many dpIUI are you? The same thing happened to me with the faintest amount of brown blood. It was there on Fri then disappeared completely. I tested Sunday and got a BFP. Good luck. Hopefully you're still in this.Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks Knoxxy- Today I am 10DPO. There was a small amount at 8DPO (in the evening and at 9DPO in the evening. It was very faint. If I hadn't been 'looking for it' I would of missed it. At first I really thought it was a good sign, now i don't know what to think. Do you have an appt for a beta? I know you are so thrilled!!!:happydance:Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Is that typical for you to spot that early? I was the same way too. I went looking for it.. if I didnt look I would have missed it but when I saw it I was certain AF was coming. I saw spotting at 13 dpiui and then it just stopped and 15 dpiui i tested. For me tho, I usually get AF early so timing wise I had no doubt it was AF. I am going in today for the beta. Funny thing is i dont feel preggo at all. Sore bb's is the only thing. Otherwise I have tons of energy and just crossing my fingers. Best of luck to you. I hope you retest and get a BFP! Hang in there.Click to expand...

Not really, here lately I have just (what I call) jump started. Not much spotting at all just *bam* here I am kinda thing lol, bright red blood and all. Depending on exactly when you got implantation will determine your numbers! Sore boobs was my dead give away last time I was preggo. Since I'm on the progesterone though...it makes them sore the whole time I am on it. So I can't tell...it's crazy. Take a look at this link I found for beta numbers


----------



## knoxydd

Thanks for the link that helps. Very wide ranges but hopefully I fall somewhere within the normal range... Good luck to you in getting that BFP!


----------



## kleinfor3

knoxydd said:


> Thanks for the link that helps. Very wide ranges but hopefully I fall somewhere within the normal range... Good luck to you in getting that BFP!

Let me know the results!!! FX


----------



## Angel baby

Well I went in this morning for my BETA and just waiting on the call now but definately feel out because I tested yesterday and it was negative. I thought I seen a faint line but I really don't think it had any color to it.


----------



## kleinfor3

Angel baby said:


> Well I went in this morning for my BETA and just waiting on the call now but definately feel out because I tested yesterday and it was negative. I thought I seen a faint line but I really don't think it had any color to it.

Don't give up hope. It's early, especially if beta jury is still out. Hang in there girly and keep us posted! PRAYING FOR A :bfp:


----------



## knoxydd

kleinfor3 said:


> Angel baby said:
> 
> 
> Well I went in this morning for my BETA and just waiting on the call now but definately feel out because I tested yesterday and it was negative. I thought I seen a faint line but I really don't think it had any color to it.
> 
> Don't give up hope. It's early, especially if beta jury is still out. Hang in there girly and keep us posted! PRAYING FOR A :bfp:Click to expand...

Hang in there!


----------



## waiting2be

Sorry to see that its wasnt a good month for some of you ladies I truly understand your pain but hope next month is better. Have any of you decided what the plan is for next month? 

Knoxy Congrats on your BFP! Are sore bb's a AF symptom for you? Just wondering if you had any AF symptoms but still got your BFP


So ladies I was going to test this weekend but got super busy on Sat that I didnt have time to then yesterday I felt really lazy guess the rain and this cool weather made us extra sleepy so I didnt test beacuse I didnt even make it to the store to buy a test :/ I will make a run to the store in my lunch time today and buy a test but really nervous to test guess I'm just a little scared to test a not see a BFP...... I dont have any symptoms which makes me even more nervous to test regardless of what I get I'll make sure to let you ladies know


----------



## waiting2be

oh forgot to say I'm 14dpiui today and AF is due tomorrow <--- hope she doesnt show


----------



## knoxydd

waiting2be said:


> Sorry to see that its wasnt a good month for some of you ladies I truly understand your pain but hope next month is better. Have any of you decided what the plan is for next month?
> 
> Knoxy Congrats on your BFP! Are sore bb's a AF symptom for you? Just wondering if you had any AF symptoms but still got your BFP
> 
> 
> So ladies I was going to test this weekend but got super busy on Sat that I didnt have time to then yesterday I felt really lazy guess the rain and this cool weather made us extra sleepy so I didnt test beacuse I didnt even make it to the store to buy a test :/ I will make a run to the store in my lunch time today and buy a test but really nervous to test guess I'm just a little scared to test a not see a BFP...... I dont have any symptoms which makes me even more nervous to test regardless of what I get I'll make sure to let you ladies know

Thanks wanting2be and BEST OF LUCK to you!!! BB's are sometimes a sign of AF for me. It's weird how one month i will have sore BB's and the next I wont have any symptoms of AF and then she shows. This cycle I am on the progesterone supplements so I didnt know if sore bb's were from that, AF or a BFP. I still have sore bb's. Today is 16 dpiui and AF was offically due as of yesterday. I go in for a Beta today to confirm. Some other of normal symptoms of AF coming is tons of gas.. I actually had that this cycle too so I was totally surprised when I got a BFP. Felt like a normal cycle, nothing at all different.. I'll keep you posted on Beta numbers! I hope that you see your BFP today!


----------



## waiting2be

I get so happy reading BFP from here :)


----------



## kleinfor3

Waiting...I can't believe you haven't tested. I wish I could be that way :( I know the feeling of not wanting to see that BFN. Let us know as soon as you test!!! So exciting.


----------



## Angel baby

My blood test was negative so waiting for AF now! :(


----------



## waiting2be

kleinfor3 said:


> Waiting...I can't believe you haven't tested. I wish I could be that way :( I know the feeling of not wanting to see that BFN. Let us know as soon as you test!!! So exciting.

I've been waiting 2 long weeks to test and now I'm too scared to test lol


----------



## waiting2be

So I went out to buy a test during my lunch break and BFN :(
Heartbroken doesnt even come close to what I feel! I'm angry and sad and just so upset IUI#2 didnt work either..... Trying really hard to not cry at work and of course I'm now getting AF cramps ugh! Worst part is I'm pretty sure the place I go to is closed the last 2 weeks which means I wont be able to have a 3rd IUI in Dec!


----------



## kleinfor3

waiting2be said:


> So I went out to buy a test during my lunch break and BFN :(
> Heartbroken doesnt even come close to what I feel! I'm angry and sad and just so upset IUI#2 didnt work either..... Trying really hard to not cry at work and of course I'm now getting AF cramps ugh! Worst part is I'm pretty sure the place I go to is closed the last 2 weeks which means I wont be able to have a 3rd IUI in Dec!

I am so sorry...stinks your at work. That's awful. :hugs: Call and see if they give you the option of a BCP while they are closed? Don't know if they'd do that or not but that could get you started on your next cycle as soon as they open. Goodluck. It's just one more fail out of the way to your BFP. (at least that's what I am trying to tell myself each time)


----------



## Angel baby

waiting2be said:


> So I went out to buy a test during my lunch break and BFN :(
> Heartbroken doesnt even come close to what I feel! I'm angry and sad and just so upset IUI#2 didnt work either..... Trying really hard to not cry at work and of course I'm now getting AF cramps ugh! Worst part is I'm pretty sure the place I go to is closed the last 2 weeks which means I wont be able to have a 3rd IUI in Dec!

:hugs::hugs::hugs: I know how you feel. Very upsetting! :cry:


----------



## waiting2be

I've been having these pains for more than a week that kind of feels like when you work out and your stomach is sore not sure what thats about :/
Ugh so upset I got a BFN didnt even eat my lunch


----------



## FPB

waiting2be said:


> I've been having these pains for more than a week that kind of feels like when you work out and your stomach is sore not sure what thats about :/
> Ugh so upset I got a BFN didnt even eat my lunch

Sad for you and angel baby! Hang in there. Hope that next cycle is the one for you both. I know that my clinic is closed over the holidays and they gave me a script for progesterone to start 10days before the clinic opens again in jan so that the cycle lines up with them being open. Maybe they will do this for you. 
Good luck and hang in there, this is a bumpy road.


----------



## knoxydd

Wanting - I am so so so sorry for you. I know exactly how you're feeling. I like Kleinfor3's outlook in that it's one step closer to your BFP. I wish there were something we could say to make it easier. It will happen for you. 

I had my beta test today which was 104. They'd like to recheck on Wednesday to see how things are progressing. So excited!


----------



## FPB

knoxydd said:


> Wanting - I am so so so sorry for you. I know exactly how you're feeling. I like Kleinfor3's outlook in that it's one step closer to your BFP. I wish there were something we could say to make it easier. It will happen for you.
> 
> I had my beta test today which was 104. They'd like to recheck on Wednesday to see how things are progressing. So excited!

How many days post ovulation are you?


----------



## kleinfor3

knoxydd said:


> Wanting - I am so so so sorry for you. I know exactly how you're feeling. I like Kleinfor3's outlook in that it's one step closer to your BFP. I wish there were something we could say to make it easier. It will happen for you.
> 
> I had my beta test today which was 104. They'd like to recheck on Wednesday to see how things are progressing. So excited!

:happydance::happydance: YAY!!! So happy for you.


----------



## knoxydd

FPB said:


> knoxydd said:
> 
> 
> Wanting - I am so so so sorry for you. I know exactly how you're feeling. I like Kleinfor3's outlook in that it's one step closer to your BFP. I wish there were something we could say to make it easier. It will happen for you.
> 
> I had my beta test today which was 104. They'd like to recheck on Wednesday to see how things are progressing. So excited!
> 
> How many days post ovulation are you?Click to expand...

Hi FPB! Today I am 17 dpiui. My IUI was on Nov 19th. I had 2 follies measuring 14 and 24 mm. I was not very optimistic about this cycle. I am crossing my fingers that this sticks! How many days past O are you and how many follie did you have (if you had an IUI)?


----------



## kleinfor3

TODAYS STATS... 
Kleinfor3.....11DPO....12/7 BETA....
FPB...........11DPO....26............ :bfp:
Sweetness..13DPO....:witch:
Angel baby....13DPO....:witch:
Waiting2be....13DPO....:witch:
Lucie73821....13DPO....:witch:
knoxydd.......15DPO...:bfp:
lusterleaf.......8DPO....12/12 BETA......
Whiskey.......14DPO....?............:witch:
froliky2011...10DPO....12/6 BETA.......
Mas1118....15DPO....:witch:
Mrs. Rodrigues....3DPO...?.....TESTING OUT TRIGGER

Goodluck to those ladies still waiting!!! :dust:


----------



## froliky2011

Sorry Kleinfor3, Angel Baby and Waitingtobe. 

My doctor is checking my progestertone today but I may not get the results till tomorrow since my appointment is late afternoon. I don't feel pregnant. 

Baby Dust to All of You!!


----------



## Angel baby

BETA TOMORROW KLEIN! Fx for you!!!!


----------



## waiting2be

waiting on AF to start :(


----------



## FPB

knoxydd said:


> FPB said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> knoxydd said:
> 
> 
> Wanting - I am so so so sorry for you. I know exactly how you're feeling. I like Kleinfor3's outlook in that it's one step closer to your BFP. I wish there were something we could say to make it easier. It will happen for you.
> 
> I had my beta test today which was 104. They'd like to recheck on Wednesday to see how things are progressing. So excited!
> 
> How many days post ovulation are you?Click to expand...
> 
> Hi FPB! Today I am 17 dpiui. My IUI was on Nov 19th. I had 2 follies measuring 14 and 24 mm. I was not very optimistic about this cycle. I am crossing my fingers that this sticks! How many days past O are you and how many follie did you have (if you had an IUI)?Click to expand...

Hi! I had an iui on nov 20th and only had 1 follicle they triggered me with 1 17mm follicle! I too was not optimistic but I had my son via iui with 1 follicle! There are miracles. I am 16 days post iui and I was having bad back pain so I had another beta this am and it's 319! So I am happy :) fingers crossed for both of us!


----------



## knoxydd

FPB said:


> knoxydd said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FPB said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> knoxydd said:
> 
> 
> Wanting - I am so so so sorry for you. I know exactly how you're feeling. I like Kleinfor3's outlook in that it's one step closer to your BFP. I wish there were something we could say to make it easier. It will happen for you.
> 
> I had my beta test today which was 104. They'd like to recheck on Wednesday to see how things are progressing. So excited!
> 
> How many days post ovulation are you?Click to expand...
> 
> Hi FPB! Today I am 17 dpiui. My IUI was on Nov 19th. I had 2 follies measuring 14 and 24 mm. I was not very optimistic about this cycle. I am crossing my fingers that this sticks! How many days past O are you and how many follie did you have (if you had an IUI)?Click to expand...
> 
> Hi! I had an iui on nov 20th and only had 1 follicle they triggered me with 1 17mm follicle! I too was not optimistic but I had my son via iui with 1 follicle! There are miracles. I am 16 days post iui and I was having bad back pain so I had another beta this am and it's 319! So I am happy :) fingers crossed for both of us!Click to expand...


Wow that's great!!! I have really bad lower back pain too. Not something I typically get. Going in for 2nd beta tomorrow! Your numbers look great!!! Congrats to you and best of luck.


----------



## kleinfor3

waiting2be said:


> waiting on AF to start :(

I know it sucks. Such a miserable place to be. I took a test this morning at 11DPO and its a negative. I am loosing hope. It totally stinks :cry:


----------



## Angel baby

kleinfor3 said:


> waiting2be said:
> 
> 
> waiting on AF to start :(
> 
> I know it sucks. Such a miserable place to be. I took a test this morning at 11DPO and its a negative. I am loosing hope. It totally stinks :cry:Click to expand...

Hang in there! There needs to be some more BFP in this thread! Hopefully that line will be back tomorrow! Fx for you.


----------



## waiting2be

Its still early Klein Fx'd you get a BFP!


----------



## Sweetness_87

Well ladies AF should be in full gear tomorrow. My fertility docs nurse called today and my progesterone was 32! Last month is was only 4. So I was super happy to hear that. They are going to call me tomorrow for a poosible new tx plan as far as increasing my dose on my Femara etc. I hope everyone is doing great espcially since too many of us have had our period :(. Also, congrats to all the BFP!!!


----------



## mrs.rodrigues

:wacko:

well ladies i just need to vent for a moment....

im 3dpo which is not long at all but every hour i think something different on whether or not it worked. i started out so positive and now i just dont feel so confident, even though itrs still very early so many ladies report symptoms on the 2ww boards and makes me feel like its not it. 

how do you distract yourself. i really want to test my trigger out but dont want to potentially have to part with those lines! :cry:

thoughts?


----------



## Angel baby

mrs.rodrigues said:


> :wacko:
> 
> well ladies i just need to vent for a moment....
> 
> im 3dpo which is not long at all but every hour i think something different on whether or not it worked. i started out so positive and now i just dont feel so confident, even though itrs still very early so many ladies report symptoms on the 2ww boards and makes me feel like its not it.
> 
> how do you distract yourself. i really want to test my trigger out but dont want to potentially have to part with those lines! :cry:
> 
> thoughts?

I'm glad I tested the trigger out so I know how long it stays in my system but is a little difficult to part ways with. It's hard not to constantly think about it. Hope it works for you!


----------



## froliky2011

I was wrong. They took my blood to check my progesterone but it won't confirm anything. I thought it seemed early but I am a little annoyed because after the last iui she said "on the 6th or 7th we'll test your progesterone and if it's high you're pregnant!" Oh well, I guess I will know by the 12thteacher then. Baby Dust to All!!!


----------



## froliky2011

Msrodrigues....I agree it is challenging. Yoga, reading a good book, accomplishing stuff at work, &it trying to stay grateful for today!


----------



## Angel baby

12thteacher! Rotflmao! 

Lots luck for u froliky


----------



## Sweetness_87

waiting2be said:


> Its still early Klein Fx'd you get a BFP!

Hey there sucks that we both got a BFN!! When are you doing another IUI??


----------



## lusterleaf

I am 10dpiui, 11dp trigger, still waiting but not taking a test as I learned my lesson last time. I am waiting until at least Sunday to test, I go into the doc on Monday for a beta test. I am not too confident as i'm not feeling any symptoms. I've gotten a sore throat but thats it! Good luck to all..


----------



## froliky2011

I think all the BFN results have me feeling less hopeful. Sorry to all of you with a BFN. I have really tried to stay positive and not think too much about it but the sooner I get to knowing the more anxious and nervous I get because if I get a BFN I will be 38 the next time I get a IUI. I need to seriously change my attitude today. Ugh.


----------



## waiting2be

froliky2011 said:


> I think all the BFN results have me feeling less hopeful. Sorry to all of you with a BFN. I have really tried to stay positive and not think too much about it but the sooner I get to knowing the more anxious and nervous I get because if I get a BFN I will be 38 the next time I get a IUI. I need to seriously change my attitude today. Ugh.

Your post just made me realized that since I will be skipping Dec IUI and trying again in Jan I will then be 27!


----------



## waiting2be

So AF showed up today cycle day 29th just like last month :/
The place I go to will be open until the 20th which would be my cycle day 14.
The 2 IUI's I've had were both done on day 14th but my hubby doesnt want us to do an IUI in Dec b/c he thinks they might just want to rush us in on day 14th w/o the follies being ready :( So I guess we will be trying naturally no meds dec and if it fails AGAIN we will go back and try another IUI in Jan which by then I will be 27!


----------



## waiting2be

Sweetness_87 said:


> waiting2be said:
> 
> 
> Its still early Klein Fx'd you get a BFP!
> 
> Hey there sucks that we both got a BFN!! When are you doing another IUI??Click to expand...

Guess we will try our next IUI in Jan skipping Dec.....
What about you?

Feel a little sad that we will not be doing another IUI in Dec my hubby isnt very open about our issues of TTC but I know he is sad that IUI #2 didnt work :( I really think he lost hope :cry:


----------



## lusterleaf

waiting2be said:


> Sweetness_87 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> waiting2be said:
> 
> 
> Its still early Klein Fx'd you get a BFP!
> 
> Hey there sucks that we both got a BFN!! When are you doing another IUI??Click to expand...
> 
> Guess we will try our next IUI in Jan skipping Dec.....
> What about you?
> 
> Feel a little sad that we will not be doing another IUI in Dec my hubby isnt very open about our issues of TTC but I know he is sad that IUI #2 didnt work :( I really think he lost hope :cry:Click to expand...

sorry to hear about your BFN... i know the feeling, it stinks but just say positive that January will be your month. It may be good to take a month off anyway just for piece of mind. I am even consider doing this because the whole process is just whole stressful!


----------



## waiting2be

We took a few months off in the summer and finally decided to give IUI a try I could tell my hubby was as excited as I was but with our 2nd failed iui he seems very down and doesnt even want to talk about it :( I know he is crushed I mean I am too but I want to keep trying a few more IUI's

Oh well hope x-mas keeps our minds off of this at least till we try again in Jan


----------



## Sweetness_87

Well I got a call from the nurse. I am still going to do the Femara 2.5 mg CD 3-7, and to see if my eggs are growing on CD 13 then hopefully there will be 3 again(or more) and I will get the HCG shot. Soooooo with that being said they are adding me on a steriod named Dexamethasone and I will be takign 1/2 a tab starting tomorrow for this entire cycle. Im not too familiar with this type of med. Anyone have any idea?? I will have to research a little on my own. But as of now my IUI is sched. for Dec 20th IF everything looks good.


----------



## Angel baby

Waiting- hang in there! I think my DH is loosing hope too. I'm not far behind him though. I'm going to give it a shot this round but not sure if I'll do it again in Jan as mymood and feelings seem to change quite frequently. I'm still waiting for AF and I o on CD 14 and I'm on 27 so maybe I'll start on 29 too, I hope. Hope u get it naturally this month!


----------



## Angel baby

Klein, how's it going? How was the beta?


----------



## Sweetness_87

So has anyone taken dexamethasone .5 mg along with Femara?


----------



## waiting2be

I agree Angel one day I can be very postive and the next I just feel like this is never going to happen for us


----------



## Sweetness_87

waiting2be said:


> I agree Angel one day I can be very postive and the next I just feel like this is never going to happen for us

I have heard many stories that people get preg on their own after trying with meds etc. So stay positive this could be your month!


----------



## Angel baby

Sweetness_87 said:


> Well I got a call from the nurse. I am still going to do the Femara 2.5 mg CD 3-7, and to see if my eggs are growing on CD 13 then hopefully there will be 3 again(or more) and I will get the HCG shot. Soooooo with that being said they are adding me on a steriod named Dexamethasone and I will be takign 1/2 a tab starting tomorrow for this entire cycle. Im not too familiar with this type of med. Anyone have any idea?? I will have to research a little on my own. But as of now my IUI is sched. for Dec 20th IF everything looks good.

This is first time I seen decradon/dexmethosone used with fertility. All I know is it's a steroid and we use it alot post surgery. Especially patients with allergic reaction to meds. I use to use it on my kids for wasp stings. Usually injection though so I'm curious what the other use would be for helping ttc.


----------



## Sweetness_87

Angel baby said:


> Sweetness_87 said:
> 
> 
> Well I got a call from the nurse. I am still going to do the Femara 2.5 mg CD 3-7, and to see if my eggs are growing on CD 13 then hopefully there will be 3 again(or more) and I will get the HCG shot. Soooooo with that being said they are adding me on a steriod named Dexamethasone and I will be takign 1/2 a tab starting tomorrow for this entire cycle. Im not too familiar with this type of med. Anyone have any idea?? I will have to research a little on my own. But as of now my IUI is sched. for Dec 20th IF everything looks good.
> 
> This is first time I seen decradon/dexmethosone used with fertility. All I know is it's a steroid and we use it alot post surgery. Especially patients with allergic reaction to meds. I use to use it on my kids for wasp stings. Usually injection though so I'm curious what the other use would be for helping ttc.Click to expand...


Well, after doing some research and talking to one of my girlfriends that goes to the same fertility doctor it's basically used for a few things. One is it will help lower my testosterone and raise my estrogen ( which I don't have hormone problems ) but this well help the body achieve pregnancy ( hopefully). It is also an anti-inflammatory which will help thin the lining of my uterus to me implantation easier ( if that's where my problem is) and also it helps with some abtibiodies that might be enabling me to get preg. The last one not too for sure bout. But I hope it does the trick!


----------



## froliky2011

WaitingtoBe - You are lucky you started earlier than I did. Good Luck!!!!!!


----------



## froliky2011

Got my AF today!


----------



## Angel baby

AF arrived yesterday for me. I had my baseline scans to start over the process again. I'll start my clomid tomorrow, cd3-7. But tonight is margarita night for me!


----------



## froliky2011

((HUGS)) AngelBaby. My stomach is a little achy from the anxiety of all of this. However, I know there is a silver lining (at least that is what I keep trying to tell myself). I have a lot to be thankful for.


----------



## Angel baby

I haven't found the silver lining yet! Lol! I almost ate the pharmacist for lunch. My hormones are raging today! Will u be going another cycle?


----------



## lusterleaf

Hi all just wanted to update on me- yesterday (14 days post trigger, 13 days post IUI) I took a dollar tree HPT and there was a faint line.. I wasn't sure if it was still the HCG trigger in my system.. so i tested again this morning (15 days post trigger, 14 days post IUI) on both a digital and another dollar tree test and they were both BFP's! I hope its real, DH won't believe it yet since I had a false BFP last month.. my blood test is tomorrow, hoping for good news!


----------



## froliky2011

Angelbaby- Yes, we are going to start again in January and do 3 IUIs. Baby dust to all of us!


----------



## Angel baby

lusterleaf said:


> Hi all just wanted to update on me- yesterday (14 days post trigger, 13 days post IUI) I took a dollar tree HPT and there was a faint line.. I wasn't sure if it was still the HCG trigger in my system.. so i tested again this morning (15 days post trigger, 14 days post IUI) on both a digital and another dollar tree test and they were both BFP's! I hope its real, DH won't believe it yet since I had a false BFP last month.. my blood test is tomorrow, hoping for good news!

Hopefully good news with good numbers! Good luck and congrats!!!! :happydance:


----------



## hockey24

lusterleaf said:


> Hi all just wanted to update on me- yesterday (14 days post trigger, 13 days post IUI) I took a dollar tree HPT and there was a faint line.. I wasn't sure if it was still the HCG trigger in my system.. so i tested again this morning (15 days post trigger, 14 days post IUI) on both a digital and another dollar tree test and they were both BFP's! I hope its real, DH won't believe it yet since I had a false BFP last month.. my blood test is tomorrow, hoping for good news!

Good luck tomorrow Lusterleaf!!! Get that BFP confirmed!!! :happydance:


----------



## lusterleaf

thanks ladies!! they took my blood this morning, now the waiting is the worst! hoping for good news later. i am also concerned because although i am on crinone 1x a day my temp dropped a few degrees this morning from 98.1 to 97.9, not sure if i should be concerned!!


----------



## waiting2be

OMG congrats lusterleaf hope you get great news soon :)


----------



## waiting2be

froliky2011 said:


> Angelbaby- Yes, we are going to start again in January and do 3 IUIs. Baby dust to all of us!

Are u skipping DEC?
How many IUI's have you had done?

It was very hard on my hubby to get a BFN for our 2nd IUI and although the insurance covers alot its still a little hard to cough up the $$ each month especially around the holidays


----------



## mrs.rodrigues

hey ladies just checking in...im 9dpo and feeling a bit down have this feeling im out. no symptoms or change in CM isk what to think i just want this week to fly by so i know my fate already


----------



## Angel baby

mrs.rodrigues said:


> hey ladies just checking in...im 9dpo and feeling a bit down have this feeling im out. no symptoms or change in CM isk what to think i just want this week to fly by so i know my fate already

Have you tested yet to see if your trigger is out? You don't have much longer so hang in there. TWW does suck.


----------



## mrs.rodrigues

Angel baby said:


> mrs.rodrigues said:
> 
> 
> hey ladies just checking in...im 9dpo and feeling a bit down have this feeling im out. no symptoms or change in CM isk what to think i just want this week to fly by so i know my fate already
> 
> Have you tested yet to see if your trigger is out? You don't have much longer so hang in there. TWW does suck.Click to expand...

my trigger as out early...like 6dpt crazy right? i think its because i drank a boat load of water everyday. 

i cheated and have continued to test which could contribute to this depressed feeling when you stare at stark white tests everymorning it def takes a toll on you


----------



## lusterleaf

good luck for those in the 2WW!!

I got my beta results back yesterday afternoon and it was 323! So i'm not sure if that indicates twins or not! I go back on Wednesday, hoping the number doubles like its supposed to.

Keeping my fingers crossed for all of you ladies that you get your BFP's soon!


----------



## Angel baby

That's great news!!!!!!!!

Mrs Rodrigues- yes the bfn do have a tendency to cause depressed mode. I tested my trigger out this last time and I don't know if I'll do it again because it's so depressing watching the line fade!


----------



## mrs.rodrigues

okay well i will start out by saying i dont want to get excited just yet because im only 10dpo. 

so on 5dpo and 6dpt i tested negitive on IC tests all the way until yesterday. today i switched it up and took a FRER for the hell of it and low and behold a very fait but visable line. im not 11dpt and worried maybe the FRER are more senitive so it could be a trigger but i def and hopefull again. like i said im not excited just yet i figure tommorow i will take an IC see if i get anything and thursday take another FRER to see if the line got darker.

anyone have any info in ICs vs FRER tests


----------



## Angel baby

Let's see the line!!! I used the dollar trees and my FRER went negative before the dollar store! That's great news!!!


----------



## Angel baby

By the way, the 2-14mm follies you had, was that the size of them on trigger day?


----------



## mrs.rodrigues

to be honest im not sure how much they grew! my doc wasnt very focused on them but my two larger ones were i believe one was 26 and the other was 27mm. 


okay heres my test its a little darker in person the test doesnt photograph well. im just nervous it may be my trigger but i have been having negitive cheapies 

https://i1229.photobucket.com/albums/ee463/mrsericarodrigues/pgtest10dpo2.jpg
https://i1229.photobucket.com/albums/ee463/mrsericarodrigues/pgtest10dpo.jpg


----------



## Angel baby

I see it!! I bet it's not your trigger if your cheapies are gone! My frer at 11dpt was squint your eyes, maybe a line, maybe not kind of FRER! Yours is a well defined line! Fx for u!!!


----------



## mrs.rodrigues

Angel baby said:


> I see it!! I bet it's not your trigger if your cheapies are gone! My frer at 11dpt was squint your eyes, maybe a line, maybe not kind of FRER! Yours is a well defined line! Fx for u!!!

Thank you i hope so! im very nervous rights now i just want to speed time up two days so i can know


----------



## Angel baby

U test again this morning?


----------



## mrs.rodrigues

O..M..G im in shock right now i just pray this sticks because its so early (11dpo) but i just got a line on the cheapies the tests that i have been for sure negitive on the past few days!!!!! 

i cannot believe it but i think im cautiously pregnant....


----------



## mrs.rodrigues

https://i1229.photobucket.com/albums/ee463/mrsericarodrigues/11dpo2.jpg

top 2 are today bottom was yesterday


----------



## Angel baby

I think u r too!!!!!!! Yay!! Tell that doc to kiss your butt with that 1 vial!!!! Lololol!!! Congrats!!!!!!!!


----------



## waiting2be

OMG i see it too! any updates? hope this is it for u :)


----------



## mrs.rodrigues

well ladies this morning i got a very dark line on the cheapie almost as dark as the control line! tommorow morning i go in for beta and will know the results later that night FXed the levels look good and strong

im glad i didnt spend an additional 500 for another vial lol!
im praying for a sticky bean!!

Good luck ladies lets get some more :bfp: s on this board!!


----------



## mrs.rodrigues

went for beta my lining is 21mm ans hcg at 120mIU very excited!!!


----------



## Angel baby

Congrats!!


----------

